# Ulduar Clear



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Forum,

Mich würde einmal Interessieren wieviel Prozent der Raids Ulduar schon Clear haben?
Mein Raid der ohne Probleme durch Naxx gerauscht ist kommt und kommt und kommt nicht zu den Wächtern. Wir haben in der Raidwoche Probleme die 7 Vorbosse "JAAAA ich weis das man 3 davon nicht wirklich machen muss" zu legen. Dazu kommt das wir oft Wipen was dann die Moral down bringt. 

Bald schon kommt ein neuer Raid Kontent und ich selber glaube das nicht einmal 50% der Raids den jetztigen schon clear haben.
Hat jemand dazu eine Quelle wo man sich das anschauen kann? Und was denkt ihr? Kommt der neue Kontent den man ja schon per Background Loader derzeit zieht zu Früh?

Mfg Durag


----------



## Manaori (19. Juli 2009)

Also, ihc muss zugeben, meine Gilde ist noch nicht so weit in Ulduar. Bei unserer momentanen ID (in der wir am weitesten gekommen sind) haben wir Auriaya gelegt und versuchen uns momentan an Freya, Hodir und Thorim - je nachdem, wonach uns gerade ist, auch den Rat haben wir schon gepropt.


----------



## Cupertino (19. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> Mich würde einmal Interessieren wieviel Prozent der Raids Ulduar schon Clear haben?
> Mein Raid der ohne Probleme durch Naxx gerauscht ist kommt und kommt und kommt nicht zu den Wächtern. Wir haben in der Raidwoche Probleme die 7 Vorbosse "JAAAA ich weis das man 3 davon nicht wirklich machen muss" zu legen. Dazu kommt das wir oft Wipen was dann die Moral down bringt.
> ...




Hmm, ich muss sagen das bei uns auf dem Servern Ulduar schon mit Randomgruppen gemacht wird und einige Hardmodes Random gemacht werden. Und Naxx25 ist doch wirklich jeder durchgerusht. Nur weil man da immer schnell durch ist, ist man kein Progamer und kein Hardcoreraider. Ich glaube es sind mehr Randomgruppen an TDM hero als an NAxx zerbrochen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst empfand Ulduar nicht so schwer. Ich habe die ersten 4 Wochen nach dem Patch Ulduar geraidet und kam bis Mimiron. Den komischen Katzen Boss hatten wir im ersten Try Down und Freya war auch nach dem 3. Try down. Leider habe ich dann eine WoW Pause eingelegt und kenne die anderen Bosse nicht, aber Yogg hat mein Kumpel schon mit einer Randomgruppe geschafft :/


----------



## Nexus.X (19. Juli 2009)

Mal davon abgesehn dass es darauf ankommt wie du "Clear" definierst. (Mit hardmode, ohne Hardmode, einmal durchrushen, mit Algalon, etc ...)
Tippe mal auf einige wenige Prozent, ~1-5% vielleicht wenn es hoch kommt. 
Ja, ich finde den Patch etwas verfrüht. Kann man aber auch nichts dran ändern.

MfG Nex


----------



## Al_xander (19. Juli 2009)

Meine sind bei 50% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber natürlich werden keine ~25%/50%~
Ulduar 25 clear haben 10er warscheinlich aber 25 denke ich eher nicht...
...und das mit dem Kolloseum is mom net gerade der beste Zeitpunkt... ok vllt gibt das einen kleinen Anspron Ulduar25 zu clearen aber mom unnötig...
...aber denke nicht das das bald kommt hoffe die nehmen sich noch die zeit und arbeiten noch an den T9ern ^^

MfG Al_x

Schurke aus Leidenschaft.
Und du ?​


----------



## 64K (19. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal dass die meisten mit Ulduar Clear meinen,
dass Ulduar ohne Hardmodes gecleart wurde; also bis Yogg Saron.
Das dürfte auch den Zahn der Community treffen, die meisten empfinden (zurecht)
Hard Modes nicht unbedingt als Content.

Wenn wir dabei bleiben, denke ich dass 15 % der Gilden (ab 15 Personen) 
eines durschnittliche vollen Server soweit kommen. Und selbst dort vermutlich 
nur 75 % der Gildenmitglieder.
Wirklich komplett Random? Da vermutlich 5 %


Mit den ganzen Hardmodes ? Setz vor alle Zahlen eine 0, davor ;-)



Aber ansonsten es gibt ja einige Seiten, die den Fortschritt einiger Gilden anzeigen, unter anderem wowprogress.com.
Dort dürften die Zahlen sicherlich mehr hergeben als unser geratene Zahlen ;-)


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Also bei uns gibt es ein paar Raidbündnisse die sich derzeit an den Hardmodes versuchen. Auf meinem Server sind aber nicht einmal 25% der Raidgruppen mit Ulduar Clear. 
Bei uns gab es heute einen kleinen Streit um unseren Erfolg und das wir nicht bei 3.2 dabei sind weil wir so noch ewig brauchen um den letzten Boss zu legen. Ich finde Ulduar einfach ab Kologarn recht schwer. Für die meisten Leute die auch jeden Monat ihre Gebühren entrichten zu schwer. Daher finde ich den neuen Kontent einfach drei vier Monate zu früh.

Mehr Rücksicht auf die Normalen Spieler wäre toll.


Mfg Durag


----------



## Bader1 (19. Juli 2009)

Wir sind zur Zeit bei Yoggi...im 10er
und im 25er bei den Wächtern


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (19. Juli 2009)

sind soweit durch - Algalon steht noch. siehe Armory link


----------



## Renenm (19. Juli 2009)

Wir haben auf Hero vor 2 Wochen bei dem General aufgegeben. Sind da 2 Stunden (12 Versuchen) rumgewipt und dann kommt ja sowieso der respawn der Mobs für dem General. Da wir ca 3 Stunden am Tag raiden, haben wir gesagt das es kein Sinn mehr macht.


----------



## madmurdock (19. Juli 2009)

Ulduar ist Gott sei Dank kein zweites Naxx geworden, wie man hier sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde sämtliche Encounter recht anspruchsvoll und es macht sich nicht so ne "Langeweile"-Haltung wie in Naxx breit, da man die Ini groesstenteils semi afk clearen kann. Vor allem Mimimi - ron war ne harte Nuss.

Wir haben zwar seit ca nem Monat Ulduar clear, aber sind auch noch weit davon entfernt saemtliche Hardmodes zu schaffen. Es fehlen glaub ich noch 7 Sachen für das Metaachievment (310% Drache), so das aus meiner Sicht sich der Patch natürlich noch ruhig eine Weile Zeit lassen kann.. Alagon haben eh die wenigsten gesehen, geschweigedenn gelegt.


----------



## Crosis (19. Juli 2009)

naja ulduar ist ne reine konzentrations(und teilweise raidaufbau)sache. ich rush mit meiner gilde inklusive general alles down in 5-6h aber seid 6ids sitzen wir an yogg weil die leute es teilweise net hinbekommen den wolken auszuweichen oda einfach ma wer mit lowhp durch p1 in p2 direkt von nem tentakel gekillt wird-.-


----------



## Totebone (19. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehn dass es darauf ankommt wie du "Clear" definierst. (Mit hardmode, ohne Hardmode, einmal durchrushen, mit Algalon, etc ...)
> Tippe mal auf einige wenige Prozent, ~1-5% vielleicht wenn es hoch kommt.
> Ja, ich finde den Patch etwas verfrüht. Kann man aber auch nichts dran ändern.
> 
> MfG Nex



Naja ich kanns nur immerwieder sagen wies is 3.2 is kein "echter" Content es is ne einschiebung damit keine Langeweile auftrit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ristolas (19. Juli 2009)

Moin

also wir sind momentan bei yogg 2. phase im 10er
im 25er sind wir bei den wächtern

an hardmodes haben wir im 10er levi und xt sonst noch gar nix ;/

mfg risto


----------



## Leviathan666 (19. Juli 2009)

Ulduar ist vom Content her nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht.
Aber finde mal gute Leute heutzutage!


----------



## Pommesbude2 (19. Juli 2009)

Sk Gaming (Der neue Name entfällt mir dauernd) hat die bestimmt schon clear ;P
Achso nebenbei : Clear = Alle Hardmodes durch....


----------



## Ravenjin (19. Juli 2009)

naja hab Ulduar clear, und möcht mich an Spekulationen nich beteiligen, aber find wird zeit für 3.2 immer nur neue hardmodes machen und immer nur eine ini ist echt lame


----------



## Elmurda (19. Juli 2009)

10,12%


http://www.wowprogress.com/

runterscrollen und bei erfolge gucken.


----------



## Tikume (19. Juli 2009)

Bei uns:

Eine 10er Gruppe hat alles gelegt bis Algalon.
Im 25er hängen wir noch an Thorim und Freya (und halt dem was danach kommt).

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher für einen Großteil der Spieler ist es NICHT zu leicht.


----------



## Dracius (19. Juli 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> Sk Gaming (Der neue Name entfällt mir dauernd) hat die bestimmt schon clear ;P
> Achso nebenbei : Clear = Alle Hardmodes durch....



Ensidia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jop also wir sind im 10er auch bei Yoggi und im 25er bei den Wächtern.
aber naja bei uns finden seit einigen ids keine 25er mehr statt, aufgrund mangelnder anmeldungen aus verschiedenen Gründen.

Auf unserem Server ist noch keine einzige Gilde bei algalon (im 25er^^) und im 10er erst eine meines Wissens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyfedias (19. Juli 2009)

taktiken lesen, verinnerlichen und bossmechaniken auswenig lernen...ulduar is eig nicht sooo anspruchsvoll
try and error sollte eigendlich reichen wenn die leute halbwegs gescheit spielen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (19. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele schon ewig WoW und war noch nichtmal Naxx, heute wirds evtl. das 1. mal sein^^

Und nein, ich denke das noch sehr viele Ulduar nicht von innen gesehen haben. Und wer denkt das ganze sei zuuu einfach, dann sollte man es ohne Bosstaktiken ausprobieren, das ist nämlich das gleiche wie cheaten, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## linkin85 (19. Juli 2009)

Also bei uns läufts eigentlich ganz gut 10er alle Hardmodes nur Algalon steht noch 25er bis einschließlich Thorim Hardmodes down finde Ulduar ganz angenehm vom Schwiergkeitsgrad. Finde aber auch das 3.2 zu schnell kommt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Juli 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> Sk Gaming (Der neue Name entfällt mir dauernd) hat die bestimmt schon clear ;P
> Achso nebenbei : Clear = Alle Hardmodes durch....



dafür bekommen sie auch ihre 2,50 mark die stunde....wäre ja peinlich wenn da noch was stehen würde.

auf unserem server liegt agalon bisher 2x. yogg haben so ziemlich die meisten gilden down und auch random gruppen schaffen die 25er version. zu leicht finde ich ulduar auch nicht. für meinen  geschmack genau richtig. ich habe zu classic und bc geraidet und den stress mit 3-4 raidtagen die woche werde ich mir nimmer antun.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (19. Juli 2009)

Dracius schrieb:


> *Ensidia *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nochn bissl Off topic:
Was mich auch wundert das manche Leute neuen Content fordern obwohl sie nichtmal komplett aus Ulduar Equipt sind bzw. nicht alle Hardmodes durchhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ich der einzige der so denkt?


----------



## Kautzi (19. Juli 2009)

es hilft ungemein wenn man die ini im 10er aufräumt! und dan in den 25 geht :>


----------



## Pommesbude2 (19. Juli 2009)

Kautzi schrieb:


> es hilft ungemein wenn man die ini im 10er aufräumt! und dan in den 25 geht :>



Gut analysiert Dr.Watson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich habe dein 10er clear und bin gerade im 25er bei General Vexaz


----------



## linkin85 (19. Juli 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> Nochn bissl Off topic:
> Was mich auch wundert das manche Leute neuen Content fordern obwohl sie nichtmal komplett aus Ulduar Equipt sind bzw. nicht alle Hardmodes durchhaben
> 
> 
> ...



Ist genau wie mit den neuen T sets viel leute sollen sich ja beschwert haben das die sets zu bunt sind nur komisch das ich im Forum oder so nie sowas gelesen hab. Naja kann man eh nix gegen machen .


----------



## Tikume (19. Juli 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> Nochn bissl Off topic:
> Was mich auch wundert das manche Leute neuen Content fordern obwohl sie nichtmal komplett aus Ulduar Equipt sind bzw. nicht alle Hardmodes durchhaben
> 
> 
> ...



Im offiziellen Forum haben schon Leute geflamed Ulduar wäre zu leicht die noch nicht mal Naxx clear hatten.
An der Stelle frage ich mich persönlich dann echt was da kaputt ist.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich erinner mich an die News mit Yogg Hardmode mit der glaub amerikanischen Gilde war das. Am nächsten Tag hamse geschrieben das es Bugusing war und der im Hardmode zu schwer ist. Und dann wundern sich Leute warum Bosse generft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (19. Juli 2009)

Ich denke man sollte fortschreiten der Story und Content differenzieren. Manche wollen einfach neue Instanzen zum raiden sowie Equip, andere wieder wollen die Story vorrankommen sehen. Letzteres meine Wenigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. Juli 2009)

10er clear (ohne algalon) und im 25er vor yogg.


----------



## Nightwraith (19. Juli 2009)

Wir machen 10er nur mal spontan, von daher hab ich im 10er auch nur Thorim down... im 10er ein Kinderspiel, im 25er hängen wir bei dem netten Herrn. Mimiron, der General und Yogg fehlen dann noch... allerdings verstehen wir uns auch nicht als "Profis", nur teilweise haben die Leute Ahnung von so Dingen wie dem Theoriecrafting ihrer Klasse usw.
Ich finde 3.2 aber trotzdem nicht verfrüht, wenigstens hat man dann was worauf man sich freuen kann wenn man durch ist, dann gehts das erste mal in ne neue Instanz, die nicht erst gestern abend eingepatched wurde... wie damals beim BT, oder beim SWP. Da standen auch nicht längst alle Raids in den Startlöchern, sowies bei Ulduar war.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich hab zwar Ulduar noch nie von innen gesehen aber, ist es wirklich soo leicht wie alle behaupten? Ich kann mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen. Ich meine.. überall wird rumgespammt "0mg wir sind uber uber l33t wir haben Ulduar clear... ohne Algalon, wir f0rd3rn neuen cont3nt lawl wtg!" Ich kenn genug Leute die neuen Content fordern aber nichtmal Yogg down haben. Kennt ihr auch so "Roxxors"? 

BTT: Wir ham jetzt Naxx Equip fertig gefarmt und fangen nächste Woche mit Ulduar an^^


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (19. Juli 2009)

Hatte in WoW Classic die Raids nicht clear, bis BC erschien. Hatte in BC Black Temple und Sonnenbrunnen nicht clear, bis WotLK erschien. Hab in WotLK Ulduar nicht clear, wenn Patch 3.2 erscheint. Na und? Erst ist alles zu einfach, dann ist eine Vielzahl der Raidgruppen mit Ulduar (mit einem recht vernünftigen Schwierigkeitsgrad) net durch, bis ein neuer Content-Patch kommt und wieder ist alles Scheisse... Leute, bleibt mal aufm Teppich, Ulduar ist net weg mit dem neuen Content-Patch, das einzige was euch durch die Lappen geht, ist das Geflame "mein Schwanz ist länger als deiner weil ich hab Ulduar mit Hardmodes clear bevor der Content-Patch kommt"...

Machste Ulduar halt konzentriert und vernünftig clear, obwohl 3.2 da ist, na und? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Annovella (19. Juli 2009)

Mein 1. Raid hat Ulduar komplett clear im 25er. Mein 2. Raid steht vor General.


----------



## Numbe (19. Juli 2009)

Im 10er haben wir alles bis auf Algalon weg, Freya nur mit zwei adds, und mimiron hardmode fehlen noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im 25ger hängen wir bei Yoggi, unsere dds sind zu low.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und zZ ein Sommerloch in der Gilde.- Aber für Feierabend raiden find ichs ok.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthelas (19. Juli 2009)

Mein raid ist letztens bei 7% an mimiron gewiped


----------



## Teraluna (19. Juli 2009)

Wir haben gerade im 25er mit den Hardmodes angefangen und unser pro-grp (da bin ich nicht dabei) fehlen noch 3 erfelge zum protodrachen im 10er.
Wir haben heut nen Twink 10er gestartet ung brauchen da nur noch General und Yogg.
Einige wipes an Hodir und einige an Mimiron morgen noch die anderen beiden Gimps.
Ulduar ist nicht wirklich schwer im normalen Modus - vor allem wenn man es mit Classic NAXX vergleicht!
Damals sind wir an den ersten bossen von BWL länger gestanden als an ganz ulduar zusammen!
Im vergleich zu Naxx (WotLK) ist es schwer aber im vergleich zu damals Relativ Leicht.

MFG
Teraluna

P.s. Relativ ist Relativ!


----------



## sarika (19. Juli 2009)

die können wegen mir ruhig noch nen monat mit dem patch warten, hätte vorher wenigstens den general und yoggsaron liegen gesehen.
und nein ich denke nicht daß ulduar zu leicht ist. wir sind im 10er rein mit zur hälfte nur naxx 10er zeugs, und warum? weil es hieß das die 10er version auch für die ausgelegt ist, die nur naxx 10er gehen konnten, wegen mangelnder leute oder was auch immer. und ich denke nur an unsere ersten abende zurück, bis wir verschiedene taktiken bei ignis oder bei den einzelnen wächtern ausprobiert hatten und das beste für uns gefunden haben. da wir leider keine ideale gruppe haben....alternative raidmethoden sind da manchmal gefragt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich denke es ist ok, das es wesentlich kniffeliger ist wie naxx. das war nur die ersten zwei mal interessant ^^


----------



## Schorsche2407 (19. Juli 2009)

Najo, geht schon von der Schwierigkeit her, aber mit den Nerfs wird doch eh alles einfacher gemacht, und so sollten auch die letzten Bosse nicht mehr DAS Problem darstellen.
Das mit den Hardmodes ist eigentlich auch nur für die "PRORAIDER" gedacht, das die sich quasi noch was dazuverdienen können wegen spezieller Leistung oder so.
Blizzard wandert da halt auf einem ziemlich schmalen Grat zwischen Harcore Raider, und Casuals.
Bevorzugt man die einen weinen die anderen, und umgekehrt.
Von daher find ich das schon ok wies immo is, btt:
Bei uns aufm Server haben glaub ich 7 oder 8 Gilden 25er Clear, also die Bosse tot. diverse Hardmodes sind auch schon gemacht von allen, vorneweg mittlerweile FlameLevi, der kann ja jetzt gar nix mehr.

Und dann vereinzelt Thorim und Hodir.
Einer Gilde fehlt nur noch Freya 3 Elder zum Algalon Key


----------



## Quintusrex (19. Juli 2009)

Sicher ist Ulduar schwieriger als Naxx, nur sollte man das ganze mal in der Relation sehen.

Naxx sollte neben dem Ausrüsten auch dazu dienen die Gruppe "einzuspielen". Ulduar ist, finde ich zumindest, mehr auf das Gruppenspiel, als auf einfaches Umzergen ausgelegt. Nur reines DPS Gebolze dürfte dafür zu wenig sein.

ach ja, wir stehen noch am Anfang und haben erst 3 Bosse bei der Belagerung und 2 in der Vorkammer gelegt, was ich persönlich für einen Besuch nicht mal so schlecht finde. Da hatte ich bei diversen Randomraids mit "imba"Spielern in Naxx schon weniger vorzuweisen.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ulduar ist Gott sei Dank kein zweites Naxx geworden, wie man hier sieht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast recht. 
Aber jeder bezahlt seine Gebühren im Monat. Und gibt es dir nicht zu denken das derzeit nicht einmal die hälfte die Bosse auf Normal Modus Clear haben?
Das fördert die unzufriedenheit bei sehr vielen. 
Immer mehr und mehr wird WOW zu einem Spiel das den End Kontent nur Pro-Gamern erlaubt. Also einer Minderheit der Spieler. Allen anderen wird dieser vorenthalten.
Derzeit haben nicht einmal 50% der Raids Ulduar Clear und das neue rollt per Background Download schon auf uns zu.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Naja ich kanns nur immerwieder sagen wies is 3.2 is kein "echter" Content es is ne einschiebung damit keine Langeweile auftrit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mag sein. Dennoch kommen Raids dazu wobei der jetztige nicht einmal die Häfte der Raider schon durch haben.
Ich verstehe das die die durch sind nach neuen Inhalten rufen. Doch es ist eine Minderheit. Soll WOW sich auf diese Minderheit Konzentrieren oder eher wieder das massengame sein was es ist. 
Denn wenn die Mengen an Gamer die noch nicht durch sind sich verprellt fühlen und ihren Account Kündigen konnten auch die Pro-Gamer einpacken da es dann keinen neuen Kontent mehr geben wird. Denn der muss auch bezahlt werden und mit den paar Pro-Gamern ist das nicht zu leisten.


----------



## Orinea (19. Juli 2009)

Also unsre Gilde kommt bis zu yog , aber irgendwie nippeln wir immer zwische phase 2 und 3 ab =)


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> Sk Gaming (Der neue Name entfällt mir dauernd) hat die bestimmt schon clear ;P
> Achso nebenbei : Clear = Alle Hardmodes durch....




Dann soll auch SK-Gaming den neuen Kontent bezahlen. Ich denke sehr viele Normal Player finden das genau so. Die wollen erst einmal Ulduar Clear haben bevor neues nach kommt.
Die Zeit zwischen neuen Kontents werden geringer und die Gameinhalte werden immer schwerer zu bespielen von Leuten die nicht 10 Stunden am Tag Zeit dazu haben. 
Von den Hardmods mal zu schweigen.
Die Hardmods haben bei uns erst wenige angefangen und da sind die Leute erst bei 4 Erfolgen soweit ich weis.


----------



## Sethclaw (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich raide ulduar auch erst seit dieser woche, ham im 25er alles bis Mimi fertig & im 10er auch bis Mimi, also sollte alles vor 3.2 liegen ^^


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte fortschreiten der Story und Content differenzieren. Manche wollen einfach neue Instanzen zum raiden sowie Equip, andere wieder wollen die Story vorrankommen sehen. Letzteres meine Wenigkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo,

Also ich sehe das so: Ich zahle jeden Monat meine Gebühren und bin kein Boon. Dennoch haben meine Raids probleme zu den Wächtern zu kommen. Geschweige den diese down zu bringen. Meine Raidleute sind bestimmt nicht die besten im WOW aber garantiert auch nicht die schlechtesten.
Dennoch wird von meinen Gebühren ein neuer Kontent bezahlt obwohl nur so wenige den jetzigen Clear haben.

Das ist ein Fehler von Blizzard.


----------



## Azashar (19. Juli 2009)

10er hardmode clear bis auf yogg 1 wächter und algalon
25er Yogg..


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Ayecarumba80 schrieb:


> Hatte in WoW Classic die Raids nicht clear, bis BC erschien. Hatte in BC Black Temple und Sonnenbrunnen nicht clear, bis WotLK erschien. Hab in WotLK Ulduar nicht clear, wenn Patch 3.2 erscheint. Na und? Erst ist alles zu einfach, dann ist eine Vielzahl der Raidgruppen mit Ulduar (mit einem recht vernünftigen Schwierigkeitsgrad) net durch, bis ein neuer Content-Patch kommt und wieder ist alles Scheisse... Leute, bleibt mal aufm Teppich, Ulduar ist net weg mit dem neuen Content-Patch, das einzige was euch durch die Lappen geht, ist das Geflame "mein Schwanz ist länger als deiner weil ich hab Ulduar mit Hardmodes clear bevor der Content-Patch kommt"...
> 
> Machste Ulduar halt konzentriert und vernünftig clear, obwohl 3.2 da ist, na und? *kopfschüttel*




Das siehst du komplett Falsch.
In vielen Low Raids gehen die guten Spieler weg weil die dann das neue Spielen wollen und keine Lust haben das "Alte" noch weiter zu machen ewig und drei Tage. Dadurch zerbrechen viele Raids auch.
Das fördert die unzufriedenheit der Spieler. 

Mit einem neuen Kontent sollte man warten bis mehr als 50% der Raids durch sind.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Sethclaw schrieb:


> Also ich raide ulduar auch erst seit dieser woche, ham im 25er alles bis Mimi fertig & im 10er auch bis Mimi, also sollte alles vor 3.2 liegen ^^




Also entweder du hast du einem Raid angeschlossen der schon weiter war. Wenn aber ALLE Leute in dem Raid erst seit einer Woche dabei sind glaube ich dir das einfach nicht.


----------



## Edge29 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich sags mal so im 10er is yoggi down ( konzentration vorhanden) im 25er net ( keine konzentration). Hmmm ich seh alles davor mehr als trashmobs an, ist alles sehr setupabhängig.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (19. Juli 2009)

wir konnten diese id zum ersten Mal Alga im 10er antesten. Recht spaßiger Boss allerdings find ich es nicht gerade cool dass die Tryzeit nur so bedingt knapp ausschaut. Ich hoffe das wird noch geändert da ich es gennerell schon sehr schwer finde sich diesen überhaupt zu erarbeiten.

im 25er sind wir gerade noch bei den letzten Hardmodes. Die inni war bei uns im 25er Nach der 2. Id schon clear (bis auf Algalon) und im 10er hatten wir diese in der 1. Id schon sauber (auch hier bis auf Algalon). Hardmodes haben wir nicht wirklich gemacht. einige gingen eben von ganz alleine aber da haben wir nicht irgendwie uns drauf zerschossen.

Raiden tuen wir 4 Tage á 3 Std. also eher durchschnitt würd ich sagen. Meine Sorge liegt eher an 3.2 das es kein richtiger Content wird ist mir klar wenn man bedenkt das die inni absolut so gut wie 0 Trash haben soll. Allerdings sind die Items wieder so imba dass man dann schon wieder sagen kann Uldu wird easy obwohl bei uns auf dem Server bisher nur 2 Gilden im 10er Alga zugang haben und im 25er auch nur 1. diese hat aber auch im 10er. Also insgesamt nur 2 Gilden die den Zugang sich erspielt haben von ca 15 die Uldu bisher ausser Alga clear haben. Ich find es auch viel zu früh jetzt schon wieder ein neues T Set rauszubringen...bzw 4!. Wenn man bedenkt wie lange man damals zu BC Zeiten mit T5 rumgerannt ist.


----------



## Ichtot71 (19. Juli 2009)

Also wir stehen im 25er heute das erste mal vor Yoggi mal schaun wie der läuft, bei uns liegt mittlerweile bis auf den General im 1 Try Vezax lag Gestern das erste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Im 10er haben wir clear ich hab den aber im 10er auch noch nicht down da ich fast nur die 25er mitgehe.

Naja Lg Ichtôt


----------



## Omidas (19. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> [...]
> Dennoch wird von meinen Gebühren ein neuer Kontent bezahlt obwohl nur so wenige den jetzigen Clear haben.
> 
> Das ist ein Fehler von Blizzard.



Blizzard steckt Arbeit in Achievments, Arena, Fahrzeugkämpfe und noch ein paar für mich sinnlose Sachen.
Ich finde es eine unverschämtheit, das sie Teile MEINER 13€ für Sachen verwenden, die ich gar nicht in
Anspruch nehme.

Was für eine sinnlose Aussage (deine und meine). Jeder hat in WoW Content, den er aus welchen Gründen
nie sehen wird. Aber finde es Klasse, das DU der Meinung bist, dass Blizzard das Spiel extra für dich 
entwickeln müsste, weil du ja der einzige bist der 13€ zahlt.

Das ist sooo ein schwaches Argument .... unglaublich.


----------



## Shadiness (19. Juli 2009)

Die frage ist doch längst beantwortet...

laut dem momentanen stand haben 10,13% der gilden weltweit ulduar clear (ohne hardmodes)


www.wowprogress.com


----------



## Marljägi (19. Juli 2009)

10er Alles down bis Yogg und Levi mit 2 Türmen, 25er bis Auriaya, Levi mit einem Turm.

1. Es ist Sommer und das Sommerloch schlägt zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Leute, die sich grad Naxx25er equippen, warten auf die neue 5er Ini, da droppt in Hero dasselbe Itemlvl.
3. Leute, die Uldu 10er an den letzten Bossen wipen, warten auf Patch, weil da im 10er bessere Items droppen.
4. Leute, die Uldu 25er an den letzten Bossen wipen, warten auf Patch, weil im 10er Hero bessere Items droppen.

Es ist einfach so, daß es keine Ausdauer in WoW mehr gibt...wozu auch, wenn du alle 3 Monate dein Equip in die
Tonne kloppen kannst. Zu Classic-Zeiten sind Gilden 3 Monate in BWL am 1. Boss gewhipt, da es aber 2 Jahre lang
nur diesen Weg gab, besseres Equip zu bekommen und weiteren Content zu sehen, haben sie halt weitergemacht.

Is dir heut n Boss zu schwer, oder die Hardmodes zu schwer, warteste 4 Wochen, bis der Boss gepatcht wird, oder
n paar Monate, bis besseres Equip eingeführt wird. Random's gehen heute schon nach 3 whipes ausm Raid - zu Classic
waren sie froh, daß sie überhaupt mitgehen durften *g*

Zu Classic-Zeiten hab ich 8 Monate MC 3x die Woche geraidet um die Waffe "Segnung" zu bekommen und danach über
1 Jahr getragen....heute will ich das Legendary aus Uldu25er garnet haben, weil Preis/Leistung des Teils zu low is. Da
müßt ich n halbes Jahr Uldu 25er farmen UND den Hardmode schaffen von einem Boss...vergleichsweise droppen im
25er Kolloseum aufm PTR jetzt schon vergleichbare/bessere Waffen, die "nur" Epic sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Ehrgeiz, Langzeitmotivation, wiperesistenz und Ausdauer gehen den Bach runter, Gildenhopping, Egomanie und
rumgeheule nimmt immer mehr zu....bin gespannt, wo des hinführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Marlhog - Tirion


----------



## Redryujin (19. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> Mich würde einmal Interessieren wieviel Prozent der Raids Ulduar schon Clear haben?
> Mein Raid der ohne Probleme durch Naxx gerauscht ist kommt und kommt und kommt nicht zu den Wächtern. Wir haben in der Raidwoche Probleme die 7 Vorbosse "JAAAA ich weis das man 3 davon nicht wirklich machen muss" zu legen. Dazu kommt das wir oft Wipen was dann die Moral down bringt.
> ...



Also mit der Gilde haben wir naxx 10er clear. In ulduar waren wir auch noch nicht, selbst mit random war ich noch nicht in Ulduar. Ein paar Gilden haben glaub ich bei uns auf dem Server Ulduar clear.

Ich finds aber eine Unverschämtheit von BLizzard das sie so schnell raidconnent nachschiebt obwohl viele noch nicht mal Ulduar betreten haben. Ich wäre dafür noch ein halbes jahr damit zu warten aber nö wird ja wieder mehr auf die Raidsüchtigen geachtet.

Wie damals normale Arbeiter waren bei Kara unterwegs und die Raidsüchtigen BT und SW. Ich finde auch raidconnent sollte einfacher und kürzer werden damit jeder ihn spielen kann auch mit randoms clearen.


----------



## Webo (19. Juli 2009)

Also im 10er und 25er hängen wir jeweils bei Yogg fest, da haben wa unsere Probleme. Hardmodes sind wir im 25er ein paar angegangen, unsere 10er Gruppe is da doch schon ein wenig weiter. Insgesamt find ich aber Ulduar "ausreichend knackig" als Content !


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Blizzard steckt Arbeit in Achievments, Arena, Fahrzeugkämpfe und noch ein paar für mich sinnlose Sachen.
> Ich finde es eine unverschämtheit, das sie Teile MEINER 13€ für Sachen verwenden, die ich gar nicht in
> Anspruch nehme.
> 
> ...




Du hast Recht. Doch dein Kompletter Beitrag zeigt das du meine Beiträge nicht gelesen hast. Mir geht es ja nicht um nur mich Persönlich sondern das es scheinbar 90% der WOW Spieler derzeit noch nicht mit dem jetzigen Kontent durch sind und ein neuer wird nachgeschoben für eine Minderheit. 
Du solltest erst einmal einen Kompletten Thread lesen bevor du die Beiträge anderer als Sinnlos bezeichnest.

Danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Shadiness schrieb:


> Die frage ist doch längst beantwortet...
> 
> laut dem momentanen stand haben 10,13% der gilden weltweit ulduar clear (ohne hardmodes)
> 
> ...




Das hat der gute aber nicht gelesen und macht sich dann mit so einem Beitrag hier wichtig. 
Aber danke das du ihm das gesagt hast und nicht ich. 

Mfg Durag


----------



## Kidgun (19. Juli 2009)

also meine jetzige gilde is in der ersten 10er id bis vezax gekommen 25er raiden wir atm nich da die gilde noch jung is und noch nich groß genug is


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Also mit der Gilde haben wir naxx 10er clear. In ulduar waren wir auch noch nicht, selbst mit random war ich noch nicht in Ulduar. Ein paar Gilden haben glaub ich bei uns auf dem Server Ulduar clear.
> 
> Ich finds aber eine Unverschämtheit von BLizzard das sie so schnell raidconnent nachschiebt obwohl viele noch nicht mal Ulduar betreten haben. Ich wäre dafür noch ein halbes jahr damit zu warten aber nö wird ja wieder mehr auf die Raidsüchtigen geachtet.
> 
> Wie damals normale Arbeiter waren bei Kara unterwegs und die Raidsüchtigen BT und SW. Ich finde auch raidconnent sollte einfacher und kürzer werden damit jeder ihn spielen kann auch mit randoms clearen.




Hallo,

Genau das sehe ich nun auch als das Problem an. Und ich finde das es der Mehrheit der Spieler nicht gerecht ist schon neue Inhalte zu geben wobei die alten gerade einmal 10% durch haben. 
Da kommt mir und auch anderen aus meinem Raid der Gedanke ans Aufhören weil sie das End-Game wohl niemals sehen werden. Genau wie damals zu BC Zeiten wo nur Profie Raids Sunwell gesehen und sogar clear hatten.

Das ist nicht Fair.

Gruß Durag


----------



## zerre (19. Juli 2009)

@Durag silberbart


wegen leuten wie dir is wow jez was es jez is es wird alle ellen lang gepatcht und leichter gemacht was das zeug hält ... is doch sch...e blizz soll  es lassen wie es is wo sich  die spieler auch mal ein bischen ansträngen müssen und nich wie in naxx alles an den  hals geschmissen bekommen und von wegen ich bezahl das spiel auch ich will alles sehen dazu sag ich nur holzkopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selbst auf konsole schafst du nich jedes spiel durch oder ??? und das kostet auch....... >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg die zerre 


  und wenn de fehler findest schenk ig se dir wa ...^^


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Kidgun schrieb:


> also meine jetzige gilde is in der ersten 10er id bis vezax gekommen 25er raiden wir atm nich da die gilde noch jung is und noch nich groß genug is




Hallo,

Also ich will dir echt nicht zu nah treten. Doch ich halte es einfach für GELOGEN wenn du sagst das ihr in der ERSTEN ID 10er Ulduar bis VEZAX kommt. Ich bin sogar davon überzeugt das dir das niemand Glaubt. 
Wieso willst du dich hier mit so einem Beitrag lächerlich machen?

Sollte ich mit dem Falsch liegen was nur "DU" weist entschuldige ich mich. Wenn ich aber Richtig liege dann denke an meine Worte.

Mfg Durag


----------



## Ciquo (19. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also bei uns gibt es ein paar Raidbündnisse die sich derzeit an den Hardmodes versuchen. Auf meinem Server sind aber nicht einmal 25% der Raidgruppen mit Ulduar Clear.
> Bei uns gab es heute einen kleinen Streit um unseren Erfolg und das wir nicht bei 3.2 dabei sind weil wir so noch ewig brauchen um den letzten Boss zu legen. Ich finde Ulduar einfach ab Kologarn recht schwer. Für die meisten Leute die auch jeden Monat ihre Gebühren entrichten zu schwer. Daher finde ich den neuen Kontent einfach drei vier Monate zu früh.
> ...



hm, und wo ist das problem wenn ihr noch ein bischen in ulduar kämpft und später in den neuen content einsteigt? ich habe recht spät zu bc zeiten angefangen zu raiden. ich habe mit meiner gilde bei gruul und maggi angefangen, die meisten raids gab es da wohl schon, jedenfalls ist das erste release an das ich mich errinnern kann das sunwell und das war da auch noch unerreichbar für uns. 

wir haben uns immer weiter vorran gearbeitet. einen content nach dem nächsten durch. meistens auch 2 raids auf mal. da hat man auch ein bischen abwechslung und wiped nicht jede woche am selben boss. 

warum willst du denn umbedingt sofort im neuen content spielen? um die imba roxxor epix zu tragen? spiel doch um erfolge mit deiner gilde zu haben. die lootvergabe ist für mich das i-tüpfelchen auf dem bosskill. viel wichtiger besser finde ich den erfolg nach langem probieren und üben. je länger man wiped desto größer ist doch die freude beim kill! ich finde ulduar schon angemessen von der schwierigkeit und ich denke viele gilden sollten dort noch eine weile bleiben um zu üben und sich auszustatten und dann langsam mal ins kolluseum zu schauen. und wo ist das problem dabei? letztendlich siehst du auch den ganzen content, wenn auch etwas zeitversetzt. das einzige was du nicht kannst, ist am brunnen mit tollen epixx posen...aber darum sollte es ja auch nicht gehen...

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

zerre schrieb:


> @Durag silberbart
> 
> 
> wegen leuten wie dir is wow jez was es jez is es wird alle ellen lang gepatcht und leichter gemacht was das zeug hält ... is doch sch...e blizz soll  es lassen wie es is wo sich  die spieler auch mal ein bischen ansträngen müssen und nich wie in naxx alles an den  hals geschmissen bekommen und von wegen ich bezahl das spiel auch ich will alles sehen dazu sag ich nur holzkopf
> ...




Hallo Zerre,

Ich danke dir für deinen Sachlichen Beitrag. Und natürlich hast du Recht das den Spielern nicht alles in den Hals geworfen wird. Das wäre auch falsch. 
Aber wir hatten schon fest gestellt, das derweil nur minimal mehr als 10% der Leute den Kontent schon clear haben. 
Ich denke das ist einfach zu wenig um schon neue Kontente nachzuschieben. Es sollten mehr als 50% soweit sein. Dann fände ich es okay. 

Gruß Durag


----------



## HordeCrusher (19. Juli 2009)

Also meine Gilde wipet leider schon 4 IDs an Yogg und Hardmodes wollen wir uns erst nach Yogg widmen.
Finde es persönlich auch zu früh fürs Kolosseum, aber es zwingt einen ja keiner sofort reinzugehen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass 3.2 jetzt schon kommt um die Hardmodes in Ulduar leichter zu knacken. Möglicherweise ist es sogar leichter als Ulduar (spiele nicht auf dem Testserver und verfolge Berichte im Moment nur flüchtig) und somit kann dann Ulduar HMs schon mit T9 machen. Meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg, aber mag auch angehen, dass es nicht stimmt.

mfg Jan


----------



## lord just (19. Juli 2009)

64K schrieb:


> Ich denke mal dass die meisten mit Ulduar Clear meinen,
> dass Ulduar ohne Hardmodes gecleart wurde; also bis Yogg Saron.
> Das dürfte auch den Zahn der Community treffen, die meisten empfinden (zurecht)
> Hard Modes nicht unbedingt als Content.
> ...



naja aber nur leute die rumheulen wollen, dass alles zu einfach ist, sehen die hardmodes nicht als content.

gerade die hardmodes sind für die leute denen alles zu einfach erscheint und bringt gerade die herrausforderungen die die sogennanten pro gamer haben wollen.

ansonsten kann ich zu ulduar nur sagen, dass es dort wieder mehr auf da können ankommt und weniger aufs equip. in naxx konnte man kleinere fehler noch verzeihen, weil die anderen spieler, wenn sie denn gut spielen konnten, das ruder trotzdem noch rumreißen konnten. in ulduar werden fehler stärker bestraft und somit kommt es auf öfter zu wipes.

und wenn man sich mal die bosse für den t9 content anguckt, dann werden dort fehler noch härter bestraft wie bei den twins z.b. falscher buff und man bekommt 50k-60k schaden und stirbt. 

ansonsten wurde ja schon bereits gesagt, dass nur rund 10% der spieler alle bosse in ulduar, bis auf algalon, gelegt haben und nur unter 5% der spieler ulduar clear haben (also mit allen hardmodes).


----------



## zerre (19. Juli 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> hm, und wo ist das problem wenn ihr noch ein bischen in ulduar kämpft und später in den neuen content einsteigt? ich habe recht spät zu bc zeiten angefangen zu raiden. ich habe mit meiner gilde bei gruul und maggi angefangen, die meisten raids gab es da wohl schon, jedenfalls ist das erste release an das ich mich errinnern kann das sunwell und das war da auch noch unerreichbar für uns.
> 
> wir haben uns immer weiter vorran gearbeitet. einen content nach dem nächsten durch. meistens auch 2 raids auf mal. da hat man auch ein bischen abwechslung und wiped nicht jede woche am selben boss.
> 
> ...









du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

endlich mal einer der sagt was se denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> hm, und wo ist das problem wenn ihr noch ein bischen in ulduar kämpft und später in den neuen content einsteigt? ich habe recht spät zu bc zeiten angefangen zu raiden. ich habe mit meiner gilde bei gruul und maggi angefangen, die meisten raids gab es da wohl schon, jedenfalls ist das erste release an das ich mich errinnern kann das sunwell und das war da auch noch unerreichbar für uns.
> 
> wir haben uns immer weiter vorran gearbeitet. einen content nach dem nächsten durch. meistens auch 2 raids auf mal. da hat man auch ein bischen abwechslung und wiped nicht jede woche am selben boss.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Eine sehr gute Frage. Wo ist das Problem?
Also das Problem liegt da das wenn wir noch sagen wir 2 Monate nach Öffnung von Kolosseum noch für Ulduar brauchen haben die Pro Gamer schon das Kolosseum clear und schreien nach neuem Kontent. Und die absolute Mehrheit hat noch keinen Fuß in das Kolosseum gesetzt und der neue kontent ist schon da.

Findest du das nicht der 90% Mehrheit gegenüber auch unfair?

Also ich finde da hinkt etwas gewaltig. Ich verzichte lieber auf die 10% Pro Gamer und spiele lieber mit meinen 90% Leuten weiter als umgekehrt. Den diese 90% bezahlen das was nur 10% der Leute nutzen. 
Meine BCRaid Gruppe ist damals vor BT zerfallen weil wir nicht einmal bis zum Ende von BC den MH Clear hatten. Von unseren Leuten sind viele nach Herr der Ringe Warhammer oder sonst wo hingewechselt. Sie sagten als Grund das sie keine 13 Euro bezahlen um ein End-Game niemals zu sehen.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. Juli 2009)

Wir haben mit der Gilde auf DsH nen internen Raid mit gemischtem Equip. Bis zu Beginn der Ferien und damit Stop haben wir 6 Bosse zeimlich im Griff gehabt und uns an Freya versucht. Mehr als die 7 sollten für uns solange nicht drin sein, bis sich die ganze Truppe an den genannten ausgerüstet hat.
Es macht uns nichts aus solange zu pausieren, bis wir wieder die 10 Leute zusammen bekommen. Ob bis dahin neuer Endkontent da is, is egal. Wenn er interessant is und die Leute soweit, werden sie es schon sagen und dann gehts eben dahin.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> Also meine Gilde wipet leider schon 4 IDs an Yogg und Hardmodes wollen wir uns erst nach Yogg widmen.
> Finde es persönlich auch zu früh fürs Kolosseum, aber es zwingt einen ja keiner sofort reinzugehen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass 3.2 jetzt schon kommt um die Hardmodes in Ulduar leichter zu knacken. Möglicherweise ist es sogar leichter als Ulduar (spiele nicht auf dem Testserver und verfolge Berichte im Moment nur flüchtig) und somit kann dann Ulduar HMs schon mit T9 machen. Meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg, aber mag auch angehen, dass es nicht stimmt.
> 
> mfg Jan



Hallo Jan,

Also alles was ich hier auf Buffed gelesen gesehen oder gehört habe denke ich nicht das Kolosseum leichter wird. 

Und je mehr neuer kontent in drei Monats Abständen nachgeschoben wird um so mehr hast du als Normal Gamer noch vor dir das du wohl irgendwann bei WotLK ende immer noch nicht gesehen hast. Dennoch wurden auch deine Beiträge dazu benutzt den wenigen dieses High End zu ermöglichen. Und du als Normal Player schaust dumm aus der Wäsche. Dann kannste als 90er bei CATALYSUM rein gehen und den Kontent dann nachträgelich sehen was aber sehr Öde ist. Ich gehe heute auch nicht mehr BT MH oder SW.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Ciquo (19. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Eine sehr gute Frage. Wo ist das Problem?
> Also das Problem liegt da das wenn wir noch sagen wir 2 Monate nach Öffnung von Kolosseum noch für Ulduar brauchen haben die Pro Gamer schon das Kolosseum clear und schreien nach neuem Kontent. Und die absolute Mehrheit hat noch keinen Fuß in das Kolosseum gesetzt und der neue kontent ist schon da.
> ...



und? dann geht ihr wieder mit 2 monaten verspätung in den nächsten content...ich habe die verschiedenen instanzen in bc quasi als level gesehen. man musste eins durchspielen um weiterzumachen, obwohl es alle level gibt. ( ok archi haben wir auch erstmal ausgelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
du nutzt das kolloseum doch auch. nur halt etwas später. und zudem fügt blizzard ja schon kleinere raids im endcontent bereich ein. so haben auch kleinere gilden die chance mehr vom content zu sehen. blizzard hat sehr viel für die sogenannten casuals getan, was nicht heissen soll dass ich es nicht gut finde!

worin liegt denn der unterschied? 1. du spielst noch 3-4 monate in ulduar und dann kommt das kolluseum 
                                                2. du spielst nun noch 3-4 monate ulduar und das kolluseum ist schon da

...liegts doch daran in dalaran in den neusten epics zu glänzen??

mfg

Ciquo


...und vor dem nächsten addon kommt garantiert auch wieder ein großer nerf, so dass wirklich jeder der möchte auch den letzten content sehen kann ( des war jetzt auch nicht negativ gemeint!!)


----------



## Kriegsfalke (19. Juli 2009)

Auf der Aldor hat unsere Stammgruppe vor 3 Wochen Yogg Saron (10er normal) gelegt. Was mich wunderte, wir legten ihn an einem Wochenende ca.  5 Versuchen dann lag er. Vezaks hielt uns länger auf

Alle die noch dabei sind ... ich drück die Daumen


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (19. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> Mich würde einmal Interessieren wieviel Prozent der Raids Ulduar schon Clear haben?
> Mein Raid der ohne Probleme durch Naxx gerauscht ist kommt und kommt und kommt nicht zu den Wächtern. Wir haben in der Raidwoche Probleme die 7 Vorbosse "JAAAA ich weis das man 3 davon nicht wirklich machen muss" zu legen. Dazu kommt das wir oft Wipen was dann die Moral down bringt.
> ...




moin..

also im normalmode Clearen ist aus meiner sicht nicht wirklich schwer. Falls ihr da Probleme haben solltet , schaut euch ggf nochmal ein paar Guides an. zb auch zur aufstellung bei euren Raidwipe bossen. Sowas hilft enorm.

Im Hardmode clearen ist das so ne sache. Da kommt es nämlich drauf an ob die leute DPS und Movement kombinieren können. Wenn nicht stellt das ein großes Problem dar. zb bei Hodir hardmode : wenn da jemand mit dem Cloud Debuff einmal durch den halben raum rennt und kaum einer den buff bekommt , ist klar dass der dann nicht in 3 minuten liegt ^^

XT hardmode ist zb ein recht leichter Hardmode. Stellt euren Raid vernünftig auf , macht klar wo die debuffs "abgelegt" werden : Light Debuff(Life Spark) Links , Shadow Crash Debuff (Voidzone) von rechts angefangen im bogen hinter den raid ablegen. Teilt leute ein für die Life Sparks (bei uns machen es die Mages + hunter) und der rest isn DPS race.

Leviathan Hardmode ist der einfachste hardmode in ganz ulduar wie ich finde , seitdem er so platt generfed wurde stellt er kein großes problem mehr dar. Ein wenig koordination und das ganze ist gegessene sache.


Thorim hardmode : vernünftig aufstellen, absprache der tanks wann gespottet wird (auch zur info der healer) und wenn das mit dem schaden nicht so klappt , man kann die kleinen Warbringer zwerge übernehmen die geben einen tollen raidweiten buff (20% haste aura) soweit ich weiß ist das ganze 3 mal stackbar also 60% Spell + Meele haste -> dauerhero.


Solltest du allerdings von den normalmodes sprechen kann man da weiterhin nur sagen , aufstellung ist eigentlich schon der halbe kampf. 

Die tatsache dass man durch Ulduar langsamer vorrangeht als durch Naxx ist das in Naxx kaum movement encounter drin sind. In Ulduar jedoch jede menge. Mach deinem Raid klar dass es bei vielen bossen nicht reicht auf einem punkt zu stehen , sie sollen lernen sich zu bewegen dann sind viele bosse kein problem mehr.


----------



## Füchtella (19. Juli 2009)

Huhu!



Durag schrieb:


> Bald schon kommt ein neuer Raid Kontent und ich selber glaube das nicht einmal 50% der Raids den jetztigen schon clear haben.



Um ehrlich zu sein ... über sowas mache ich mir nur wenig Gedanken. Wir haben Naxx auch clear, und fangen grad in Ulduar an. OK, demnächst kommt was neues, na und? 
Ich sehe das Kollosseum aber eigentlich nicht als "echten" Raidkontent, sondern eher als etwas für hmm zwischendurch. So ähnlich wie jetzt die Bosse im 1000-Winter. Ist ein etwas anderes Konzept, das imho nicht direkt in Konkurrenz zu richtigen Raidinstanzen wie Naxxramas oder Ulduar steht.

Generell ist es halt so, dass smanche schneller spielen als andere. Ist doch normal so. Wer sehr schnell ist,s chiebt vor dem nächsten großen Addon eben am längsten Langeweile. Und die, die Ulduar nach einer Woche durch hatten, jammern seit 2 Monaten schon wieder rum, es gäbe keine Spielinhalte hihi.


----------



## immortal15 (19. Juli 2009)

also unsere gilde ist auch nicht wirklich die top gilde aufn server aber wir stehen im 10er vor yog ....die ulduar bosse sind doch eigentlich ganz einfach weis nich warum soviele an den wächtern wipen .


----------



## Piposus (19. Juli 2009)

Wir haben in der lol-Mode Ulduar schon lange durch, arbeiten im 25er an den Hardmodes und im 10er stehen wir bei Algalon. Muss jedoch zugestehen, dass derselbe Encounter mit mehr Pfeffer (also Hardmode) nicht soviel Motivation erzeugt, wie es neuer, richtiger Content tun könnte. Und wen interessiert schon den besseren Loot? Uns nicht.


----------



## Proto41 (19. Juli 2009)

Also unser Raid hatte mit Ulduar nicht soo wirklich die Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

einzig bei Yoggi hings nen bissl der war aber dann in der 2. ID auch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Füchtella (19. Juli 2009)

Huhu,

und gleich nochmal hihi.



Durag schrieb:


> Also alles was ich hier auf Buffed gelesen gesehen oder gehört habe denke ich nicht das Kolosseum leichter wird.


Das wär ja auch doof, wenn neue INhalte leichter wären als alte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Und je mehr neuer kontent in drei Monats Abständen nachgeschoben wird um so mehr hast du als Normal Gamer noch vor dir das du wohl irgendwann bei WotLK ende immer noch nicht gesehen hast. Dennoch wurden auch deine Beiträge dazu benutzt den wenigen dieses High End zu ermöglichen. Und du als Normal Player schaust dumm aus der Wäsche. Dann kannste als 90er bei CATALYSUM rein gehen und den Kontent dann nachträgelich sehen was aber sehr Öde ist. Ich gehe heute auch nicht mehr BT MH oder SW.


Hmm.
Also ...
1. war das in WoW-Classic am allerschlimmsten. Schon mit BC und erst recht jetzt nun mit WotLK ist Blizzard denen, die nicht 5 Tage die Woche je 8 Stunden spielen, sehr entgegengekommen. In BC fings an, Ausrüstungslücken mit Markenkram zu schließen, und somit "fit" für höheren Kontent zu werden. Das war vorher in Classic nicht möglich - werd a den Kern verpasst hatte, war beim Pechschwingenhort und allem weiteren schlicht außenvor. Und in Nordend ist es imho noch einfacher geworden, "aufzuschließen".

 2. wird man nie, wirklich nie verhindern können, dass einige schneller raiden als andere. Das kann kein Spieldesign schaffen. Es wird immer eine Balance sein, zwischen gelangweilten "Proraidern", die nach dem nächsten Patch/Addon lechzen auf der einen Seite, und "Casuals", die noch mitten im aktuellen Kontend stecken auf der anderen.

3. Ich denke mit den Hardmodes hat Blizzard ein interessantes Konzept, um das abzuschwächen. Der "Normalo" kann Instanzenseinfach spielen und alles sehen. Der "Pro" versucht sich, wenn er das durch hat, halt noch an alles möglichen Erschwernissen. Im Endeffekt haben beide eine Chamnce, sich bis zum nächsten Kontent zu beschäftigen. Vielelicht muss daran noch gefeilt werden, aber die Grundidee find ich gut.

Ich find's momentan ehrlich gestanden weniger dramatsich als je zuvor.


----------



## Malfurin2 (19. Juli 2009)

unsere gilde hat mittlerweile 6 bosse down also alle außer auriya oder wie die heißt und die die danach kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurkyy (19. Juli 2009)

also bei uns auf dem server wird ulduar 10er sowie 25er und auch einige hardmodes mit randomgruppen gemacht. clear mit hardmodes haben es auch schon welche. 

MfG Gurky (Frostmourne)


----------



## wildrazor09 (19. Juli 2009)

uldu mach ich nur random


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (19. Juli 2009)

Kann jetz nur von meinem Server (Blackmoore) sprechen, und da haben wirklich schon sehr viele 10er Clear teilweise auch mit Hardmodes und auch relativ viele 25er. Randomgruppen sind an der Tagesordnung und Hardmode Gruppen gibts auch schon mindestens 2. Ich persönlich durfte Yoggi im 10er schonmal Hallo sagen, im 25er hau ich im Moment Auriaya auf den Schädel =)


----------



## Trorg (19. Juli 2009)

Die Frage ist wieviel haben Ulduar wirklich leer?
Also Algalon auch im Dreck liegen sehen?
Bis Yogg zu kommen ist nicht wirklich das problem im 10/25 da man keine Hardmodes machen muss.
Aber Algalon freizuschalten ist schon etwas schwerer und den noch zu legen hat es in sich und nur dann ist Ulduar wirklich leer.
Und da glaube ich nicht das die leute die hier schreien "Bei uns wird Ulduar random leergemacht" da auch Algalon mit legen.


----------



## hackle (19. Juli 2009)

also ich freu mich auf den neuen content auch wenn der jetzige noch ned clear ist.
ulduar kenn ich bis auf algalon zumindest alle bosse im 25 (obwohl es mir leider noch ned vergönnt war beim general kill oda yogg kill dabei zu sein -.-)
wer sagt den das man den neuen gleich angehn muss?
mit dem neuen patch wird ulduar sogar noch leichter zugänglich für die jenigen die meinen es is "normalspieler unfreundlich" 
siehe zb neues markensystem, oda vlt. gibts wieder neue "freeloot" bosse die man eben wöchentlich abfarmt wie den leviathan jetz?
also nasebohren und eierschaukeln!


----------



## Shadiness (19. Juli 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wieviel haben Ulduar wirklich leer?
> Also Algalon auch im Dreck liegen sehen?
> Bis Yogg zu kommen ist nicht wirklich das problem im 10/25 da man keine Hardmodes machen muss.
> Aber Algalon freizuschalten ist schon etwas schwerer und den noch zu legen hat es in sich und nur dann ist Ulduar wirklich leer.
> Und da glaube ich nicht das die leute die hier schreien "Bei uns wird Ulduar random leergemacht" da auch Algalon mit legen.




Algalon haben weltweit 0,07% der gilden down, momentan sinds 38 gilden.

www.wowprogress.com  (kA wie oft man das hier posten muss^^)


----------



## Trorg (19. Juli 2009)

Und wieviel Raidgruppen (muss ja nicht ne Gilde sein) haben den down ohne auf eurer tollen Seite zu erscheinen?
Ist klasse mit ner Seite zu wedeln die weltweit nur von 10 % alle spieler benutzt wird.
Allein auf unserem Server sind 5 Raids die Algalon im 10ner down haben und 3 im 25ger ohne auf dieser tollen Seite zu erscheinen.


----------



## Hexacoatl (19. Juli 2009)

Lieber Durag Silberbart, da Du anscheinend nicht willens bist den kommenden Patch als legitim zu erachten, rate ich Dir bis zu dessen erscheinen auch weiterhin deine Meinung lauthals Kund zu tun. Im eigentlichen Sinne liegst Du nämlich komplett falsch, denn nur weil WoW in eienr linearen Folge von Patches erweitert wird heißt das noch lange nicht, das genau so gespielt werden muss. Jeder findet hier seine ganz eigene Möglichkeit zur Entfaltung, so verspricht der kommende Patch für viele Spieler auch eine Möglichkeit sich, gerade was Ulduar angeht, zu verbessern.

D.h. mit dem kommenden Patch werden die interessierten Spieler eine weitere Chance auf persönliche Verbesserung erhalten um dann mit besserem Equip auch Ulduar clear zu bekommen.

Was letztlich gewaltig nach hinten losgeht ist die Annahme, das nur der aktuellste Raidkontent einzig und allein nennenswert sei, und alle welche diesen nicht bereits geschafft haben nur arme Durchschnittsspieler sind. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, das jedes Item, welches im Kontent nachgereicht wird einer festen proggression unterworfen ist, und damit auch jegliche Notwendigkeit immer nur Equip aus der neuesten Instanz an sich zu haben weiter in den Hintergrund rückt. Vielmehr ist eine gute Mischung aus Patch 3.2 und Ulduar25 Items das was uns erwarten wird (ja, sogar bestimmte Naxx25 und Uld10 Items werden noch gefragt sein), dann wird auch der ein oder andere Boss in Ulduar für den ein oder anderen Raid leichter werden, und somit weitere gute Items ihren weg in die Raids finden, was wiederum den Fortschritt im Kolosseum positiv beeinflussen wird.

Fazit: Nur weil Content in linearer Folge gereicht wird, heißt das nicht, das es auch nur so gespielt werden kann.



P.S.: Ich persönlich freue mich über den kommenden Patch, meine Klasse wird abgeändert und erhält ein neues Flair und im Kolosseum25 wird unser Raid sich Equip verdienen um damit dann in Ulduar25 noch weiter zu kommen. Wir werden den Content sehen, nicht als erste, aber wir sind hier ja auch nicht auf der Flucht, sondern investieren Freizeit um Spaß zu haben und dennoch alles gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Nexilein (19. Juli 2009)

Man sollte auch berücksichtigen, dass die 25er Raids die Möglichkeit haben parallel zum Ulduar 25er auch noch Ulduar 10er zu machen. Das ist mit Nax 25er Equip relativ leicht und bringt deutliche Vorteile für den 25er Raid. Dadurch kann man in Ulduar unglaublich schnell vorankommen wenn man genügend Zeit/Raidtage mitbringt. Von daher finde ich den schwierigkeitsgrad auch angemessen, denn ohne diese Möglichkeit gäbe es wohl deutlich weniger "Clear" Meldungen.


----------



## Dudaididididamdididu (19. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Mag sein. Dennoch kommen Raids dazu wobei der jetztige nicht einmal die Häfte der Raider schon durch haben.
> Ich verstehe das die die durch sind nach neuen Inhalten rufen. Doch es ist eine Minderheit. Soll WOW sich auf diese Minderheit Konzentrieren oder eher wieder das massengame sein was es ist.
> Denn wenn die Mengen an Gamer die noch nicht durch sind sich verprellt fühlen und ihren Account Kündigen konnten auch die Pro-Gamer einpacken da es dann keinen neuen Kontent mehr geben wird. Denn der muss auch bezahlt werden und mit den paar Pro-Gamern ist das nicht zu leisten.




ja und wenn es nur noch easy mode content gibt so auf naxx niveau dann werden selbst die "casuals" daran scheiter weil sie eben keine taktiken haben nach denen sie spielen können.....

und ich finde die argumentation sche**** von wegen wir bezahlen auch 13 euro im monat und wollen alles sehen und alles schaffen wie die "pros" nur es muss alles ganz leicht sein damit wir auch brain afk durchrennen können und nicht so schnell sterben wenn wir bei klingenschuppe im blauen feuer stehen....

wenn man den content nicht schafft dann ist er in den allermeisten fällen nicht zu schwer sonder die leute können ihre klasse nicht spielen bzw schauen nur auf ihre aktionsleiste damit sie auch ja mit der maus den button treffen aber halt im blauen feuer bei klingenschuppe stehenbleiben...

lest euch guides durch zu eurer klasse
übt an der puppe eure rota
pottet euch vor jedem bosskampf und seid konzentriert dabei ihr müsst auf alles achten nicht nur blind auf eure figur schauen
redet im ts nicht über den gestriegen disco besuch etc. ruhe ist angesagt für kommandos vom raidlead oder andere sachen

wenn mir noch was einfällt schreib ich nochmal

mfg sodess

ps: ich habe den 25er content auch noch nicht clear wir wipen auch bei yoggi weil es einfach einige nicht raffen bzw nicht ihre klasse spielen können....nur das mit dem "durchziehen" hört allerspätestens bei yoggi auf.


----------



## Shadiness (19. Juli 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Und wieviel Raidgruppen (muss ja nicht ne Gilde sein) haben den down ohne auf eurer tollen Seite zu erscheinen?
> Ist klasse mit ner Seite zu wedeln die weltweit nur von 10 % alle spieler benutzt wird.
> Allein auf unserem Server sind 5 Raids die Algalon im 10ner down haben und 3 im 25ger ohne auf dieser tollen Seite zu erscheinen.




bezweifle ich stark, früher oder später werden sie dort erscheinen, und jede raidgilde die progress raidet (erfolge und hardmodes) misst sich an der seite, da es nciht die masse gibt werden wahrscheinlich nur 10% reingucken, ja und?

trotzdem ist es DIE seite um den stand aller gilden zu prüfen.


----------



## madmurdock (19. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Du hast recht.
> Aber jeder bezahlt seine Gebühren im Monat. Und gibt es dir nicht zu denken das derzeit nicht einmal die hälfte die Bosse auf Normal Modus Clear haben?
> Das fördert die unzufriedenheit bei sehr vielen.
> Immer mehr und mehr wird WOW zu einem Spiel das den End Kontent nur Pro-Gamern erlaubt. Also einer Minderheit der Spieler. Allen anderen wird dieser vorenthalten.
> Derzeit haben nicht einmal 50% der Raids Ulduar Clear und das neue rollt per Background Download schon auf uns zu.



Darum gibt es ja immer und immer mehr Nerfs.
Man erinnere sich nur an das Molten Core Riesen Trahspack am Anfang vor Ignis, wo dieses Feuerteil immer umhergesprungen ist und an jedem Spieler einen Dot von 10-20k hinterlassen hat. Die Wirbelwinde der Feuereles auf dem Weg zu den 2 Miniteichen haben doch schon den ein oder anderen Wipe gefordert.

Nichts desto trotz finde ich JEDEN Encounter schaffbar, wenn denn das Equip (blau lilanes 5er Hero Equip hilft hier halt nicht) stimmt und der Spieler hinter dem Rechner sich mit der Klasse auskennt. Wie oft habe ich schon voll T7,5 equippte Hunter (oder andere Klasse) gesehen, die fast nur die Hälfte des Schadens eines gleichequippten Spielers machen. Meiner Meinung nach liegt das größtenteils also nicht daran, dass die Encounter zu schwer sind (ok, Mimiron fällt hier wirklich raus, dort ist Heilerkönnen gefragt), sondern dass viele Spieler ihren Charakter falsch bedienen (Die Rotation/Prioritätenliste stimmt nicht) und nicht genau auf Anweisungen reagieren: Beispiele: 

1. Melees laufen bei Mimiron nicht aus der Nova raus und wenn mitten in die umliegenden Minen hinein
2. Bei Freya wird bei dem 3er Trashpack immer weiter auf eins genukt, obwohl die erst mal auf 10% gehauen werden müssen um dann gemeinsam AOEed zu werden
3. Bei Hodir werden die vereisten Adds nicht rausgehauen, da es zu viel Mühe macht das Target zu switchen etc etc.

Ich will damit sagen, dass man nicht unbedingt "Progamer" sein muss, aber sich im Gegensatz zu Naxx nun mal in die Encounter einarbeiten muss und der Anfang macht meiner Meinung nach das eigene Klassenverständnis. Unmögliche Reaktionszeiten werden nirgendswo verlangt, allerdings muss man doch schon in der Lage sein seinen Charakter auch mal aus einer Feuersäule (Freya) oder ähnliches zu bewegen. In Naxx gab es nur Heigan und Thaddi, wo jeder DD was können musste, für den Rest ist es egal, was man macht. Sterben halt 10 Leute an dem Boss, so lange es die restlichen 15 gebacken kriegen, liegt er trotzdem. Praktisch jeder konnte und kann sich noch so equippen - und zwar sehr gut.

Ich würde also eine Fehleranalyse pro Encounter machen: Warum ist Spieler xy an der Stelle gestorben? Wurden zum Beispiel bei Freya die Explosions-Adds zu schnell mit AOE runtergehaun, so dass es den Spieler als Kolleteralschaden erwischt hat? Wäre es nicht besser die Adds eins nach dem anderen runterzuhauen, damit die Heiler nachkommen? Warum macht Spieler yz trotz guten Equips und trotz guten Supports nur 2500 DPS? Nutzt er vielleicht falsche Skills? Drückt er nur die Skills, die ihm "Spass" machen? Ist die Skillung vielleicht totaler Schrott? Stehen Hunterpets die ganze Zeit grenzdebil neben ihrem Besitzer anstatt mit auf den Boss zu hauen?

Das sind alles Sachen, die man ändern kann. Und dafür muss man keineswegs ein super guter Spieler sein, allerdings muss man gewollt sein, sich anzustrengen. Anstatt also in die - wie von dir genannte - Unzufriedenheit zu verfallen, sollte man also nicht anfangen zu weinen und Blizzard dafür anzuprangern die Encounter viel zu schwer zu machen, sondern sich mal an die eigene Nase zu fassen und schauen, was machbar ist. Weiter ist es vielleicht für diverse Spieler besser - für den Raid - eine einfach zu spielende Skillung zu benutzen. Als BM geskillter Hunter macht man wohl vergleichsweise weniger Schaden, allerdings muss man die SV oder MM Skillung (welcher schwieriger zu beherrschen ist) erst mal auf die Reihe kriegen. Gleiches gilt für DD Warris: Anstatt eine MS Skillung zu nutzen, wo man gleich auf 2 Procs achten muss, einen Dot oben halten muss etc. lieber eine Furyskillung, wo man auch mit weniger Können guten Schaden machen kann. Es sind dann vielleicht nur 3400 DPS anstatt der maximal möglichen 4000, aber 3400 is dann dennoch besser als 2500 mit ner verwursteten Rotation.

Wenn es dann trotz Anstrengens nicht mit dem Encounter klappt, ist ein Nerf gerechtfertigt, aber in der Regel gibt es pro Raid immer 5% bis 30% schwarze Schafe, die sich einfach nicht anstrengen und den restlichen verzweifelten Mitstreitern die Tränen in die Augen treiben.


----------



## Lari (19. Juli 2009)

10er Yogg Saron down. Fangen denn jetzt mal so langsam mit Hardmodes an.


----------



## advanced08 (19. Juli 2009)

@madmurdock

/signed besser kann man es nicht sagen ...

btt 10er ulduar clear fehlen nur noch algalon 

25er ulduar clear + diverse hardmodes


----------



## Garnalem (19. Juli 2009)

Nur weil mit dem neuen Patch ein neuer Content kommt, ist keiner gezwungen, gleich dort rumzukrebsen. Schließlich ist erst mal das Equip aus Ulduar sowie gute Raiderfahrung und Klassenkenntnis erforderlich. Das war übrigens zu Classic- und BC-Zeiten auch nicht anders. Es gab schon den Endcontent bzw. er wurde nachgeschoben (z. B. BWL, AQ40, BT) aber erst mal hat man MC und ZG bzw. Kara / Gruul / Maggi clear gemacht, und das auch nicht nur 1 x, sondern nervend lange, bis man das richtige Equip für BWL bzw. SSC / FDS hatte usw. 

Und der Raidcontent und auch der Endcontent wird einer immer breiteren Masse zur Verfügung gestellt, so ist die Auffassung, dass der Raid- und Endcontent nur für Pro-Gamer erreichbar ist, falsch. Zu End-BC-Zeiten wurden z. B. alle BC-Raidinstanzen stark generft, so dass auch viele Gelegenheitsspieler BT besuchen konnten und besucht haben. Und für das jetzige Addon gibt es z. B. 2 unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsstufen (die mit Patch 3.2 noch ausgefeilter werden). Außerdem können Spieler mit Marken aus den Hero Inis und Naxx bald hochwertige Items kaufen ähnlich wie zu BC-Zeiten, als es plötzlich T-6-ähnliche Gegenstände gegen Marken zu kaufen gab. Auch kann man über PvP mittlerweile ziemlich einfach und schnell an eine brauchbare Ausrüstung kommen, auch wenn PvP-Rüstungen sicherlich nicht ideal für Raidcontente sind, aber immerhin ein Anfang.

Es wird de facto viel für die sogenannten "Casuals" getan, sodass sie mit immer weniger Aufwand auch Endcontent sehen können. Das ist natürlich ein Spagat, der viele Raider, die Zeit und Schweiß in die Raids investieren, sehr verärgert. Als "Casual" ist es kein Problem, auch Endcontent zu sehen. Denn "Casuals" spielen häufig nicht weniger, als Raider, sie spielen aber "anders". Der Raider nutzt seine Zeit gezielt für Raids und beschäftigt sich damit, wie er seinen Char optimieren kann, also auch von der Spielweise, verbringt z. B. Zeit mit Lesen von Guides, Kommunizieren mit anderen Spielern, Ausprobieren von Talenten usw. Der "Casual" hingegen macht einfach grad das, worauf der Lust hat, hier ein bisschen PvP, da ein bisschen questen, ein paar Freunde ziehen, sich im Gildenchat über Gott und die Welt unterhalten, im Handelschat rumspammen ^^ usw. Mit 6 - 8 Stunden Raiden pro Woche (2 Raidabende) kann man schon sehr erfolgreich sein und nun Hand aufs Herz: Wer von uns spielt weniger als 8 Stunden pro Woche??? Da die meisten sehr viel mehr Spielen, ist auch noch ausreichend Zeit für andere Dinge wie PvP, questen und Handeln.


----------



## OMGlooool (19. Juli 2009)

10er clear

25er in der letzten ID alle wächter down , und heute legen wir dann noch den general 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nächste ID clear... vielleicht^^

bis auf algalon.. der bleibt erstmal ein traum.


----------



## Lydell (19. Juli 2009)

meine gilde hats im 10ner und 25er bis yogg saron clear.

mit randoms denke ich mal wird man weniger erfolg haben da diese meist bis zu thorim oder freya kommen und ab dort fest stecken.


----------



## Gulwar (19. Juli 2009)

Mit Randoms kommst du in Ulduar nicht weit und nicht jeder ist wirklich soweit wie hier behauptet wird. Schätzungsweise dürften höchstens 10% aller raids Ulduar clear haben (25er) Hardmodes noch weniger.
Das Problem sind Blizzards Extremsprünge. Ulduar ist die schwerste Instanz die je eingeführt wurde und hat einige sehr unangenehme Besonderheiten die das Raidleben schwer machen. Die Taktiken selbst sind gar nicht so anspruchsvoll, es sind eher Dinge wie Cologarns Augenstrahlen die das Konzept über den Haufen werfen, weil im Gegensatz zu früher wesentlich mehr vom Zufall abhängt. Hinzu kommen noch kleinere Bugs wie MT in der rechten Hand und so Scherzchen.
Ulduar ist eine Instanz die nicht für die Masse gedacht ist und auch nie gemacht war. Selbst die angebichen Powergilden behaupten das einige Hardmodes unmöglich sind. Keine Ahnung ob das so stimmt, ist aber auch egal. Der nächste Patch ist wieder eher für die breite Masse gemacht, denke ich mal.


----------



## Lari (19. Juli 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Ulduar ist die schwerste Instanz die je eingeführt wurde und hat einige sehr unangenehme Besonderheiten die das Raidleben schwer machen.


Auch wenn ich erst seit WotLK raide kann ich dir mit Sicherheit sagen, dass das nicht stimmt.
Einzig der YoggSaron +0 Kampf sticht komplett heraus, und scheint der wohl bisher schwierigste je da gewesene Encounter zu sein.

Ulduar ist eben doch anspruchsvoller als manche denken, und die Core-Spieler sowie Casual-Spieler werden bedient.


----------



## bma (19. Juli 2009)

ich find den schwierigkeitsgrad voll okay...

nur der nächste patch kommt zu früh....


wir haben 10er komplett clear

im 25er stehen müssen wa noch Mimiron im Hardmode machen dann Algalon :X


----------



## Adnuf (19. Juli 2009)

also unsere gilde macht das so. Der erste raid macht soviel wie möglich(in diesem sind leute drin die das eq ausm 10er noch brauchen)

Am 2t Raid Tag kommen dan unsere U25 eq leute(die top leute halt) und Schlagen sich druch meist mit sehr viel wipes verbunden.

Alles in allem sind wir bisher so bis zu den Wächtern gekommen weiter noch nicht. Und der erste Raid kommt meist bis Hodir und dan is schluss Zeitlich und eq technisch


----------



## Füchtella (19. Juli 2009)

Huhu,

ich weiß nicht wieso das immer so ein Riesen Problem ist.

Einige - nennen wir sie mal "Pros" - sind etwas schneller als andere.
Gut. Dann besiegen sie halt als erste irgendwelche neuen Bosse, schreien mal "World first" oder "Servaa first". Einige jubeln ihnen zu und beneiden sie, anderen ist es egal. Aber gönnen wir ihnen doch einfach den Triumpf und die coolen neue Epics. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Andere - nennen wir sie mal "Casuals" - sind halt etwas langsamer, sei es, weil sie nix können, oder weil sie weniger Zeit haben. Die sehen den gleichen Inhalt dann eben etwas später erst, vielleicht auch "leichter" gepatcht, aber sie sehen ihn. Das find ich auch gut. Man spielt ein Spiel ja auch, um alles zu sehen, da mag neimand außen vor bleiben. So etwas wie Naxxramas im Classic WoW, das nur 5% der Spieler sehen, ist doof, das hat erfreulicherweise auch Blizzard erkannt.
Gönnen wir also den Casuals, das sie etwas später als die Pros auch alles sehen dürfen, auch wenn sie weniger dafür tun mussten.


Was ist daran nur so schwer, oder so schlimm, dass man jedesmal wenn neuer Inhalt kommt, oder Inhalt vereinfacht wird, von der einen oder anderen Seite so ein Fass aufmachen muss? 
Die einen schreien:
"Wääääh - das dürfen wieder nur die Pros sehen mimimimimi!", 
die anderen:
"Wääääh - denen wird alles so leicht gemacht mimimimimi!"

Gönnt doch einfach auch den anderen ihren Spaß.
Ich meine:
Nur weil einige jetzt bald im Kolosseum rumhopsen, werde ich in Ulduar doch nicht weniger Spaß haben.
Und nur weil XY jetzt leichter ist, als es anfangs war, hatte ich doch nicht weniger Spaß, als ich XY erobert/gemacht habe.

Liebe Grüße und so.


----------



## Panaku (19. Juli 2009)

also bei ulduar bin ich geteilter meinung;

25er, war ich neulich bei nem Randomraid dabei und haben alle bosse bis zu den wächtern in ein paar stunden gemacht, alle bis auf auriaya und rat im firsttry, das fand ich persönlich recht erschreckend

im 10er wiederrum schaffen wir (Gilde) es nicht Mimiron zu töten, weil wir zu wenig Fernkampf-dps haben für die 4te Phase


----------



## Gulwar (19. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich erst seit WotLK raide kann ich dir mit Sicherheit sagen, dass das nicht stimmt.
> Einzig der YoggSaron +0 Kampf sticht komplett heraus, und scheint der wohl bisher schwierigste je da gewesene Encounter zu sein.
> 
> Ulduar ist eben doch anspruchsvoller als manche denken, und die Core-Spieler sowie Casual-Spieler werden bedient.



Ich raide seit Anfang an, lediglich BWL und das Sonnenbrunnenplateu waren vom Schwierigkeitsgrad vergleichbar.
Yogg Saron /0 ist so ein gutes Beispiel. Diesen Kampf werden und sollen wohl auch nur weniger als 1 % weltweit bewältigen. Zumindest auf Stufe 80.
Ärgert mich nur bedingt, schlimmer ist eigentlich das die Tatsache das du Ulduar Ausrüstung brauchst um dort auf Dauer bestehen zu können. Sinngemäß braucht man Schwert und Rüstung von XY um XY besiegen zu können. Ich kann durchaus verstehen das das frustrierend ist.
Ansonsten kommt der nächste Patch viel zu früh. Es wird wohl noch ein weiteres Jahr vergehen bis Ulduar von den meisten gemeistert wurden. Viel kann ja außer Arthas auch nicht mehr kommen. Hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## Nexilein (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde es ok wie es momentan läuft, und ich fand es ok wie es zu Classic Zeiten lief. Warum? Weil sich eigentlich kaum was verändert hat. Egal ob auf Lvl 60, 70 oder 80, der Content wurde immer schneller erweitert als die Masse vorangekommen ist und wem es wichtig war, der konnte sich durch schnelles vorankommen von den anderen absetzen.


Die größte Erleichterung die BC gebracht hat war, dass man nichtmehr soviel Zeit in's Farmen wie zu Classic Zeiten investieren mußte. Allerdings gab zwischen Kara und dem T5 Content das Hindernis, das man nach Kara einen 25 Mannraid aufbauen mußte und nicht einfach mit 10 Mann weitermachen konnte. Das hat sich mit WotLK zum Glück geändert und die Faktoren Raidorganisation und Farmen spielen jetzt keine so große Rolle mehr. Insofern haben sich die Anforderungen vom Faktor "Zeit" ganz klar zum Faktor "Skill" verlagert.
Es werden wie früher auch weniger Leute im T8 Content raiden als im T7 Content, und das Kolosseum werden noch weniger Leute zu Gesicht bekommen. Abgesehen davon wird sich das Feld natürlich weiter auseinander ziehen, weil viele das Kolosseum in Angriff nehmen werden, wärend andere noch in Ulduar oder sogar Nax beschäftigt sind.


Es gilt eigentlich nach wie vor "Von nix, kommt nix", und abgesehen von AQ40 und Classic Nax war und ist der Content mit 2 Raidabenden durchaus machbar. Das Leute, die unterschiedlich viel Zeit in ein Spiel investieren, unterschiedlich schnell vorankommen halte ich dabei für eine der normalsten Sachen der Welt.


----------



## Naldina (19. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> dafür bekommen sie auch ihre 2,50 mark die stunde....wäre ja peinlich wenn da noch was stehen würde.
> 
> auf unserem server liegt agalon bisher 2x. yogg haben so ziemlich die meisten gilden down und auch random gruppen schaffen die 25er version. zu leicht finde ich ulduar auch nicht. für meinen  geschmack genau richtig. ich habe zu classic und bc geraidet und den stress mit 3-4 raidtagen die woche werde ich mir nimmer antun.



nein sie bekmmen kein geld fürs eigentliche spielen sie werden gesponsort dh homepage pc etc. werden gestellt, wenn man sich mal die bewerbungssektion bei denen durchlesen würde wüsste man das aber auch. Da steht ganz dick und fett, dass man kein Geld in ihrer Gilde erhält... aber verbreitet dieses Gerücht nur weiter...


----------



## heyhey (19. Juli 2009)

es haben erst 4 gilden weltweit ulduar25 clear also soviel dazu.
sonnst haben etwa 5000-8000 gilden clear bis yoggi ohne hardmodes


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Dudaididididamdididu schrieb:


> ja und wenn es nur noch easy mode content gibt so auf naxx niveau dann werden selbst die "casuals" daran scheiter weil sie eben keine taktiken haben nach denen sie spielen können.....
> 
> und ich finde die argumentation sche**** von wegen wir bezahlen auch 13 euro im monat und wollen alles sehen und alles schaffen wie die "pros" nur es muss alles ganz leicht sein damit wir auch brain afk durchrennen können und nicht so schnell sterben wenn wir bei klingenschuppe im blauen feuer stehen....
> 
> ...




Tolles beispiel dafür das manche Leute los Posten bevor sie Geistig Verstanden haben worum es geht.
Prima mach mal weiter.


----------



## Warp16 (19. Juli 2009)

machn zzt nur 10er ulduar. Sind da vor yogg.
hardmodes ham wer aber noch keine.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Juli 2009)

Um es noch einmal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Es geht nicht um zu schwer oder zu leicht. Die schreiben erste ID und schon fast durch glaube ich einfach nicht. Das ist Schneegestöber.
Ich will nur damit sagen das der neue Kontent drei Monate zu früh am Start ist. 
Man hätte ja auch ruhig ein oder zwei 5er Instanzen rein bauen können das hätte gereicht. 

Bezahlt wird das ganze durch uns alle doch wie wir gelesen haben sind derzeit nur 10% durch und nur 0.07% haben den Hardmod durch. Für diese paar Leutchen sollen wir nun alle einen neuen Kontent bezahlen. Das ist unfair. 
Die Mehrheit der Spieler sind Gelegenheitsspieler dennoch zahlen diese das Vergnügen von weniger als 10%. Fair geht anders.


----------



## Trorg (19. Juli 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Ulduar ist die schwerste Instanz die je eingeführt wurde und hat einige sehr unangenehme Besonderheiten die das Raidleben schwer machen.



Lass mich raten du hast Naxx zu 60ger zeiten nicht gesehen oder?
Oder Kael mit seinen 4 Jungens vor dem nerf war auch um einiges härter.
Dagegen ist Ulduar vergleichsweise lächerlich einfach.
Einige Hardmodes in Ulduar sind sehr schwer im 25ger, im 10ner vergleichsweise recht einfach aber trotzdem nix für uneingespielte Truppen.


----------



## abc666 (19. Juli 2009)

Gott selbst MC is schwerer als Ulduar xD


----------



## Exid (19. Juli 2009)

sind beim General Fettsack.....


----------



## hackle (19. Juli 2009)

wiso meinen alle si emüssen gleich zum nächsten kontent springen wenn er aufn markt is?
nur weil man 13€ bezahlt heist das nicht das man krampfhaft voranschreiten muss. was sollen den da die leute sagen die erst jetz zum zocken beginnen und während die von 1 - 80 lvl 2-3 neue kontents einfügen die sie noch nie zu gesicht bekommen haben bzw nie werden wenn das nächste addon rauskommt?
jeder kann sein tempo selber bestimmen und das ist auch gut so. es war schon immer eine spalte zwischen "vielspieler" und"teilzeitspieler" und die wirds auch immer geben. siehe sunnwell.. altes naxx.....usw

und bezüglich schwierigkeitsgrad ulduar.
auf dem server gorgonnash finden regelmäßig rnd raids statt wo teilweise 10er grps bis inkl yoggy kommen inkl fast allen hardmodes (ausser yoggi hardmode)
wer weis vlt. wirds in 3 monaten schon ulduar clearruns inkl algalon gebn?^^
auch 25er grps legen regelmäßig ihre 8-10 bosse ... soviel zum thema nicht casual freundlich


----------



## Skjöld (19. Juli 2009)

Es ist doch gut wenn es mehrere Raids gibt, so  ist es wie in BC das man mehrere Raidshat und nicht nur durch einen wo man durch rusht und es einen schnell langweilig sondern 2 wo man dran zu beisen hat.


----------



## Darkfire936 (19. Juli 2009)

Nabend. Meine Gilde ist bis jetzt zu den Wächtern gekommen. gelegt haben wir bis jetzt haben wir flame leviathan, kligenschuppe, x,t kologarn und Auriaya down. Haben uns dann an Thorim versucht aber sind kläglich gescheiter. HAbe aber gestern ne Raidgruppe gefunden mit der ich locker zu den Wächtern kam. Einzig und alleine die Versammlung des Eisens hat uns Probleme bereitet. Kologarn hatten wir im First try down. Mit der Gilde haben wir mehrere Versuche gebraucht. Von Jogg kann ich atm nur träumen.


----------



## Gulwar (19. Juli 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Lass mich raten du hast Naxx zu 60ger zeiten nicht gesehen oder?
> Oder Kael mit seinen 4 Jungens vor dem nerf war auch um einiges härter.
> Dagegen ist Ulduar vergleichsweise lächerlich einfach.
> Einige Hardmodes in Ulduar sind sehr schwer im 25ger, im 10ner vergleichsweise recht einfach aber trotzdem nix für uneingespielte Truppen.



Doch war ich. Allerdings habe ich da wesentlich intensiver geraidet und zum andern war die Philosophie von Blizzard noch eine völlig andere.
Bosskämpfe konnte man zuverlässig üben, die Kämpfe enthielten keine Zufallselemente. Zudem nützten die eingeübten Skills, Rotationen etrc. ungleich mehr, weil man sie auch verwenden konnte.
Heute tut Blizz ne ganze Menge um das ganze zur Farce zu machen. levi ist einfach, aber da kannste auch nackt hingehen, macht keinen Unterschied. Ebenso malygos Phase 3.
Spätestens bei Klingenschuppe wirds schon schwierigher, gerade wenn bei Harpune 4 auch ein großer zwerg auftaucht. Handelbar klar, aber eben nicht  berechenbar.
Ignis und Cologarn ähnlich: es werden permant mehrere Spieler aus dem eigentlichen kampf herausgenommen. Bei Colo sogar 5. Das ist aberwitzig.
Und so weiter. Die 10er ist ja ebenso teilweise schwerer wies in Naxx war.

Nicht das du da was falsch verstehst - ich fordere nicht den großenm Nerf und finde die kommende Rauidzeitverlängerung ideal. Ich selbst raide nur noch 6 Stunden die Woche, da kann man in Ulduar net weit kommen. Ich versuche aber auch nicht die ganze Ini schön zu reden. Wenn man oben steht sieht alles leicht aus, für die Masse völlig anders. Rechte haben sie beide, aber eins sollte man nie vergessen. Auch WoW rechnet sich nur durch die Masse net durch ein paar Tausend Verrückte die überall "Erster" schreien.
Und persönlich halte ich eine neue Ini für verfrüht.


----------



## Ighov (19. Juli 2009)

Wie man auch an meiner Signatur erkennen kann sind wir (meine Gilde und ich ) relativ weit in ulduar... haben momentan 11/14 und beißen uns die zähne am General aus :/ versuchen uns grade an ein paar  hardmodes (was allerdings auch nicht so hinhaut) semi-hardmodes haben wir zu teile schon gepackt (also beim rat zb. den ollen runenmeister , ka wie der grade genau heißt , als letztes usw...

Wir gehören allerdings überhaupt nicht zu den top 10-Gilden auf unserem Server , und von denen hat auch noch keiner yogg+1 geschweige denn algalon oder wie der kerl genau heißt :/


----------



## Strappleberry (19. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der schwierigkeitsgrad in Ordnung.
zu schwer finde ichs nicht, eher angenehm, wobei ich da die Hardmodes mal aussen vor lass. Naja die sind ja irgendwie auch nur ein Extra.
alles in allem versteh ich nicht wieso sich alle so aufregen. Ich freu mich auf den Patch hauptsächlich wegen anderer Sachen  und ob das Colloseum kommt bevor wir Ulduar Clear haben oder nicht ist mir ehrlich gesasgt auch schnurz. in ner Raidgilde (zumindest in unserer und in den meisten der anderen die ich kenne und schätze) hätte Ulduar eigentlich  trotzdem Vorrang und da würd niemand sich nicht mehr anmelden weil er kein bock mehr drauf hat, aber naja die Leute sind halt verschieden..
Und selbst wenn bei 3 Raidtagen macht man zwei ulduar und schaut an einem dann mal in das neue Teil rein, also wenn daran Raidbündnisse oder gar Gilden  zerbrechen..naja sowas kenn ich halt nicht :/

Btt: auf unserem Server besitzt schon die ein oder andere Gilde den Verosteten Protodrachen und die guten und eingespielten Gilden die sind auch schon gut mit den Hardmodes zugange bzw haben sich schon einige einsacken können.


----------



## Murgul5 (19. Juli 2009)

Also auf Rexxar hat mind. 1 Allianzgilde den Rostigen Protodrachen und ich glaube nur 1 Hordegilde den Rostigen...


Clear dürfeten nicht allzuviele Gilden haben...aber schon ein paar^^
Wir stehen im 10ner Mommentan vorm General und im 25er hatten wir Hodir down, 25er hat sich allerdings aufgelöst (war ein Bündnis)


----------



## BlackBirdone (20. Juli 2009)

Ulduar ist mit Algalon clear, er ist der letzte Boss.


Somit währen das für Algalon mit dem Erfolg "Observed (H):" 39 (0.07%) Gilden Weltweit, sofern sie bei wow-progress gelistet sind.
Gilden die Algalon 25 down haben werden dort aber zu 100% drin stehen.

Viel ist das nicht.

Weit mehr haben aber zugriff auf Algalon: Unlock Algalon's Room (H): 202 (0.38%)
Scheinen es aber nicht zu schaffen.


The Descent into Madness (H): 5407 (10.15%)

Der Erfolg den man bekommt wenn man General + Yoggy umhaut, währen somit 10%, auch nicht "viel"

Hier noch ein sehr Interesannter Bericht zum XT Hardmode

http://www.wowprogress.com/post/22_XT-002_...d_deconstructor

Yoggy ohne wächter nehmen wir mal aus dem Raus, das ist ein Fall für sich und dermaßen Hard das es wohl selbst mit der nächsten Raidstufe kaum eienr machen wird, Tippe auf 5 -6 weitere, mehr nicht.


----------



## GerriG (20. Juli 2009)

Am weitesten sind wir im 10er bis General gekommen(Hatten auch einen der besten Healpala aufm server mit ^^)
Heute sind wir bis Mimiron gekommen, wobei Hodir uns am meisten Kraft kostet, weil unsere Heiler einfach pennen, so denke ich mir das.(Haben Hodir doch tatsächlich mit 4 Heilern gemacht,wobei einer direkt am anfang krepiert is ^^^^....)


----------



## SixNight (20. Juli 2009)

<Ulduar 13/14

Ich denke mal 1-3% haben Ulduar "Clear"(d.h Alaglon down) finde ich ganz gut das es momentan so ist schade jedoch das die nächste Raid ini schon so fix kommt.
Naja kann man nichts machen ...


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (20. Juli 2009)

Wir sind zurzeit bei Mimiron  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (20. Juli 2009)

also wir stehen momentan vor yogg im 25er. alles andere mit max 1 wipe durch. frustriert irgendwie das man alles im ersten oder zweiten anlauf schafft und dann 2 tage an yogg wiped... find ulduar war nen griff ins klo genau wie der rest von wotlk. so langsam verliert ulduar die spannung und es wird langweilig.


----------



## Barrol (20. Juli 2009)

Mhh bei uns find ich es etwas verzwickt, es gibt Randoms im Ulduar 10er die erfolgreicher sind als so manche "Raidgilden"


Ulduar selbst ist ganz cool find ich, selbst aber hab uach nur 11/14 im 25er wie auch im 10er.


----------



## Buntasa (20. Juli 2009)

Also ich weiß erlich nicht was ihr habt. ich zähle mich absolut nicht zu den Hardcoreraidern. eher zu den nachzüglern aus naxx da ich erst sehr spät angefangen hab meinen char hochzuspielen.  Aber mal ganz erlich. Je länger man für eine Instanz braucht umso größer ist doch immer der "Jawoll!!!!" effekt wenn ein boss an dem man ewig und 5 tage gewiped ist, dann doch mal endlich liegt. In meiner alten Gilde haben wir uns nur ganz langsam an ulduar rangewagt. Die meisten der Leute waren ca zur hälfte naxx equipt als wir das erste mal reingegangen sind. anfangs haben wir halt nur den Flammenleviathan gelegt und sind danach hoffnungslos bei Klingenschuppe und co gewiped, ohne aussicht auf irgendeinen Erfolg. Wir haben versucht eine einigermaßen vernünftige Stammgrp aufzubauen mit der wir jede Woche rein sind und ja, es ging immer weiter. In der 2ten ID lag dann Klingenschuppe. In der 3ten ID dann XT. Der Rat und Hodir ham uns dann nochmal 2-3 Wochen zeit jeweils gekostet. aber selbst wenns immer nur ein bischen weiter geht, werden trotzdem die Leute immer besser Equipt. Lernen mit ihrer Klasse bei jedem Bossfight besser damit umzugehen und fehler zu vermeiden (ich erinnere mich noch an Böse Zeiten wo das bei Hodir mit den Eisblöcken ja mal zu unzähligen wipes geführt hat). Und was nu? wir ham Yogg down. Nicht durch krankes Hardcore gezerge, noch durch Casualgaming. Wer jede Woche ein bischen zoggt, sich eine halbwegs vernümpftige Gilde sucht, und spass am "weiterkommen" hat. Weiß wovon ich rede. Ich find den Contentpatch genau richtig. Zu jeder Zeit war es bei Wow so, das gewisse Leute den Content früher gesehen haben als andere. [Tatsache] Und das wird auch immer so sein. (Man stelle sich mal vor Blizzard würde warten bis 100% Ulduar clear haben, damit nicht der letzte kleine Raider sagen kann "das geht mir zu schnell!" das würde ja bedeuten das in 10 Jahren kein neuer patch kommen würde.) Blizzard muss halt Prozentual abwegen wievielen Leuten sie den neuen Content zugänglih machen wollen. Nun, diesesmal sindse halt bei ca 10-15% der leute. Und die, die den Content sehen wollen, nutzen einfach das neue Markensystem, gehen Heroes und farmen sich da ihr Ulduar ähnliches 25er Equip zusammen, und zack Boom, sindse bereit fürs Koloseum. Klar isses nit schön, wenn die meisten Ulduar noch lang nicht clear haben. Aber das Blizzard eigentlich schon seit anfang an (man siehe das alte pvp system) die etwas kränkeren zocker bevorzugt liegt auf der Hand. 

Fazit: Blizz nährt sich mit großem Schritten den Casualgamern an und versucht möglichst für jeden, der seine Klasse halbwegs versteht den gesammten Content, bis auf ein paar kleine ausnhamen (siehe algalon) zu sehen und auch zu meistern. Und wer bei Patch 3.2 darüber rumwined das man ja nie ins Kolloseum kommt, der sollte sich mal die patchnotes genau durchlesen, und das neue Markensystem verinnerlichen. Ich wette das es dort viel mehr random gruppen geben wird wie es derzeit bei ulduar ist. Und wenn in der ersten Id nur gewiped wird? na mein gott, mittwochs is serverreset, dann gehts von vorne los. Uasserdem wird sich Blizzard mit der Eiskronenzitadelle eh noch Zeit lassen. Weil der Kampf ja "Episch" sein soll. also wird noch genug zeit vergehen aufzuschließen. Ulduar nachträglich zu clearen. Und dannins Koloseum zu gehen. Wer darauf kein Bock hat soll warten bis es auf level 90 geht. Und dann random ne gruppe im Handelschannel suche die mal eben "cleared". (Aber bitte nur mit Erfolg anwispern)

(sry wurdn bissl länger, aber musst ja mal gesagt werden)


----------



## Natar (20. Juli 2009)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade im 25er mit den Hardmodes angefangen und unser pro-grp (da bin ich nicht dabei) fehlen noch 3 erfelge zum protodrachen im 10er.
> Wir haben heut nen Twink 10er gestartet ung brauchen da nur noch General und Yogg.
> Einige wipes an Hodir und einige an Mimiron morgen noch die anderen beiden Gimps.
> Ulduar ist nicht wirklich schwer im normalen Modus - vor allem wenn man es mit Classic NAXX vergleicht!
> ...



ulduar sollte man auch nicht mit classic naxx vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine gilde hat algalon 10er down
heroic immer noch an firefighter dran (ich raide nicht mehr)


----------



## Pereace2010 (20. Juli 2009)

Also wir stehen im 25er im moment vor Yoggy im 10ner liegt er bereits.


----------



## Méla23 (20. Juli 2009)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Hmm, ich muss sagen das bei uns auf dem Servern Ulduar schon mit Randomgruppen gemacht wird und einige Hardmodes Random gemacht werden. Und Naxx25 ist doch wirklich jeder durchgerusht. Nur weil man da immer schnell durch ist, ist man kein Progamer und kein Hardcoreraider. Ich glaube es sind mehr Randomgruppen an TDM hero als an NAxx zerbrochen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lüg nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Also bei uns liegen in jeder ID der Vorhof und dann noch Hodir (easy inzwischen), Thorim (anspruchsvoll), Freya (das ist schon noch heftig) und Mimiron tryn wird gerade.
Mal schaun ob er heute Abend liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (20. Juli 2009)

mach dazu ne umfrage is sinnvoller mein junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharly1 (20. Juli 2009)

also meiner meinung nach ist ulduar ne große prüfung ab den hütern bei hodir wird getestet ob ihr überhaupt schaden macht bei thorim wird getestet ob dir heal stimmt bei freya ob die tanks keine noobs sind ^^ und bei mirmiron ob die korniation stimmt damit sich überhaupt mit general oder yoggi anlegen kann unsere gilde steht grad vor thorim und kann sagen das wenn man die bosse einmal vernüftig schafft dann schafft man die auch nächstes mal also weiter probieren und mal auch andere zusammenstellung probieren und viele mit dualspec und vernüftigen equip mithaben damit man rumprobieren kann so machen wir das und haben hodir nun down weil wir gemerkt haben es sterben zu viele dds also brauchen wir ein healer mehr dds leben alle hodir down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viele grüße sharly aka immer mitten in die fresse rein


----------



## Freakypriest (20. Juli 2009)

Naja Hodir braucht gar nicht viele Heiler im 25ger HM reichen schon 4-5, die DD's sterben meist am zuwenig laufen.


----------



## FieserFiesling (20. Juli 2009)

wir haben letzte woche im 10er den general gelegt...25er ist leider zur zeit pause..doofes sommerloch..^^ 
mal schaun, wie lange wir noch brauchen, bis der herr saron im dreck liegt.


----------



## reappy (20. Juli 2009)

wir stehen im 10er und 25er vorm general (wir raiden 2 mal die woche).

Da der patch frühestens in 6 wochen kommt hab ichs denk ich mal clear bis dahin.


----------



## Versace83 (20. Juli 2009)

Wir haben bis auf den Endboss alles clear. Da wir eine eher kleine Gilde sind und nur den 10er Content machen und aufgrund der Urlaubszeit immer mal einer fehlt glaube ich auch nicht dass wir es schaffen werden bis zum Patch den Endboss zu legen... aber mal schauen, vielleicht klappt es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mightydragon (20. Juli 2009)

Ulduar 10: 11/14
Ulduar 25: 10/14

Aber momentan leider auch recht frustrierend, weil die Motivation gen Keller sinkt und eigentlich niemand so richtig weiß warum


----------



## Korkmaz (20. Juli 2009)

wir sind auch schon längst fertig.

es ist nicht leicht, aber auch nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## Yarom (20. Juli 2009)

Also wir haben auf Heroisch und Normal Yogg-Saron down, was allerdings nicht Content complete bedeutet, meiner Meinung nach. Und im 10er haben wir das Achi für den rostigen Drachen, den aber aufgrund des Skins eh keiner haben will^^


----------



## Lari (20. Juli 2009)

Korkmaz schrieb:


> wir sind auch schon längst fertig.
> 
> es ist nicht leicht, aber auch nicht sonderlich schwer.


Blöd nur, wenn die Signatur was anderes sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Die Signatur ist nicht aktuell, aber seit 1 1/2 Wochen clear. "Längst fertig" ist in meinen Augen was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentres (20. Juli 2009)

Ist wohl alles stark Server-abhängig.

Bei uns z.B. haben ca. 15 Gilden Yogg25 down und diverse Hardmodes. Uldu10er geht man eigentlich fast nur noch random und da schafft n guter Rnd-Raid sogar nen ClearRun. Ich persönlich komm aber meistens mit ner Rnd-Grp nur bis Vezax, weils einfach zu lange dauert ^^

Ich selber: 12/14 in 10 und 25. 10er schon ein paar Hardmodes (die einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

): Hodir,XT,Thorim,Freya+1,Levi+2.

Aber naja, sonderlich schwer ist es nicht - du brauchst nur 9 bzw. 24 Leute die zumindest genauso gut sind wie du. (Daran scheiterts leider öfter, vor allem random 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tang (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Durag Silberbart

Ich versteh dich nicht.

1. Ulduar ist nicht schwer sogar zu leicht in meinen Augen wenn mann es mal mit TK/SSC vergleicht
2. Wir sind damals auch viel in ssc und tk gewipt und sind erst in BT/MH reingeckommen als der Patch raus geckommen ist das mann die Pre nichtmehr brauchte.

Ps: Lass die Leute in ruhe ihren neuen Kontent angehn wenn ihr halt zu schwach seid seid ihr es halt sry is aber so Ulduar ist echt nen Witz von naxx garnicht zu sprechen da kannste auch im tiefschlaf durchrennen.

Es Swingt euch keiner das ihr kolloseum geht sobald es raus kommt BT hat auch keiner geheult als mann da nicht rein konnte weil du/die gilde keine Pre hatte ich finde Blizzard sollte die Pre´s wieder einführen den hört wenigstens das gejammer auf öhh schaffen die ini nicht ist klar das ihr eine t9 ini nicht mit t7 schafft


----------



## dergrossegonzo (20. Juli 2009)

Ist mir echt Hupe.

Es ist Sommer und diese Kackpixel rennen ja nicht weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (20. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab 

10ner 0/14
25ger 13/14 Algalon fehlt noch
und Levi/XT/Hodir Hardmode

Raide 3xdie woche nach der Arbeit.


----------



## Kirimaus (20. Juli 2009)

Also uns fehlt noch General und Yogg, wobei wir General erst 1x versucht haben
ohne vorbereitung. Gestern dann in 3 Stunden alles bis zum General umgehauen
und morgen den etwas üben. Aber man wird mit jedem mal merklich besser
wenn einem die Taktik in Fleisch und Blut übergehen.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Korkmaz schrieb:


> wir sind auch schon längst fertig.
> 
> es ist nicht leicht, aber auch nicht sonderlich schwer.




Findest du es richtig das du hier so eine Lüge anlieferst?
In deiner Signatur kann man deine Erfolge anschauen. Und dort ist nichts vom Ulduar Erfolg zu sehen. 
Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Tang schrieb:


> Hallo Durag Silberbart
> 
> Ich versteh dich nicht.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Ich merke das du mich nicht verstehst. Das liegt aber daran das du nicht ALLES ließt sondern nur ein paar Sätze und glaubst daran zu wissen worum es geht.
Es geht nämlich nicht wie du hier schreibst um zu schwer oder zu leicht.
Daher ist dein Gesamter Text auf meinen Beitrag nicht Qualifiziert. Sorry wenn ich da hart klinge. 

Es geht darum das derzeit nur 10,12 % Clear haben und nur 0,07% den Hardmod haben. Und das ich es daher viel zu Früh für neuen Kontent finde. 
Und das diese paar Überflieger nur weiter mit ihren FIRST KILL Prollen können weil die Spieler die es nicht schaffen ihnen das Bezahlen. Das ist es und genau das finde ich Unfair.

Gruß Durag


----------



## iblis666 (20. Juli 2009)

finds eigentlich ganz gut, dass uldu wieder n bisschen härter ist, aber natürlich kommt dann wieder das ganze geflame "mimimi, zu hart, ich zahl dafür und schaff das nicht"... ist doch schön, hat man mal wieder ne herausforderung.... 
ich erinner mich an vael, für den ham wir wasweißichwieviele ids gebraucht...(danach haben wir allerdings nur 3 wochen später chromaggus(ihr wisst schon, der große hund^^) down gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  hat aber trotzdem allen spaß gemacht, obwohl man natürlich auch mal n bisschen frustriert war


----------



## Schorsche2407 (20. Juli 2009)

Warum beschwert ihr euch wenn neuer Content kommt? Nur weil ihr Ulduar nicht clear habt?
Es zwingt euch absolut niemand in die neue Instanz zu gehen wenn ihr Ulduar noch nicht leer habt. Ihr werdet zu gar nichts gedrängt.
Ich glaube eher dass es ein wenig daran liegt im BG mal zu r0xx0rn, und zu sagen: "Ich hab einen von Ensidia geklatscht"
Habt ihr Angst dass das nicht mehr geht? Kommt mir zumindest so vor.
Niemand sagt ihr MÜSST ins Kollosseum gehen wenn es live geht.
Natürlich droppen da bessere Items, aber wie manche Vorposter schon geschrieben haben ist Naxx da um sich einzuspielen, und Ulduar hat schon eher taktisch versierte, und movementlastige Bosse.
Und ich denke mal im Kolloseum wird das nicht leichter werden.
Also lasst euch nicht stressen, und schaut einfach den Content entspannt zu sehen, und nicht so wie der großteil zu werden, der im lfg schreibt: 4,5k DPS Rogue sucht Ulduar 25er Raid.
Solche Aussagen langweilen, weil er einfach ma mit allen CDs an der Bosspuppe stand, und einfach draufgemetzelt hat.
Ich suchja auch nicht mit meiner Eule nach ner Grp und schreib das ich 14k DPS mach.....
Dass das bei Vezax is muss ja keiner wissen... hauptsache ma 14k gemacht


----------



## Omidas (20. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> [...]
> Es geht darum das derzeit nur 10,12 % Clear haben und nur 0,07% den Hardmod haben. Und das ich es daher viel zu Früh für neuen Kontent finde.
> Und das diese paar Überflieger nur weiter mit ihren FIRST KILL Prollen können weil die Spieler die es nicht schaffen ihnen das Bezahlen. Das ist es und genau das finde ich Unfair.
> 
> Gruß Durag



Ich weiß immer noch nicht weswegen du dich eigentlich beschwerst ... echt nicht ... denn eigentlich solltest du
dich übern nächsten Patch freuen.

Den das Kolloseum soll ja wieder leichter werden als Ulduar ... also sollten das nun wieder mehr schaffen.
Wenn diesen Content wieder mehr Leute schaffen + die neuen Markenepics werden auch ein paar mehr
Leute vielleicht die Möglichkeit haben Ulduar zu Clearen. Bei einigen wird der Equipboost helfen. Bei vielen
eben nicht. Doch das sind dann die Leute, die sich fragen sollten, ob das raiden für sie das richtige ist.
Sprich Leute die immer in einer Void sterben werden das auch mit T10 in Ulduar tun.

Also fassen wir zusammen:
Neuer Content, den wieder mehr sehen können.
Alter Content den die langsameren mit besserem Equip nachholen können.

Und zu den Hardmodes als Contentersatz:
Habe wirklich gerne in BC mit einer mittelgroße Familiären Gilde geraidet. geschätzt lage die Raidzeit
Pro Person bei ~7h (2-3 Raidtage) Hatten einen großen Pool und jeder konnte mitraiden. Bei Progress
wurden die Spieler zwar bevorzugt, die am zuverlässigsten waren. Aber nach einem Firstkill kam so
gut wie jeder mit. Selbst in Mh wurden paar Spieler mit genommen, obwohl sie Kleinkinder hatten und
so mitten im Raid mal 10-x Minuten afk gingen obwohl Wellen weiter liefen. Wir haben trotzdem viel
geschafft MH Clear BT Mitte. Sind auf dem Weg öfters gewiped und haben bei paar Bossen auch mal
3 IDs (~10h Da die anderen Bosse ja vorher gelegt werden mussten) getryt bis ein schwerer Boss lag.
Hat der überwiegenden Mehrheit Spaß gemacht. Nur paar Spieler sind abgesprungen um sich ins gemachte
Nest zu setzen.
Soviel zur Vorgeschichte.
War jetzt mit meiner neuen Gilde, mit der ich in WotlK gestartet bin bei Flammenleviathan Hardmode.
Es hat mich sooo tierisch gelangweilt. Die ersten trys kam der Boss nicht unter 80% und ich hätte am
liebsten damit aufgehört den zu tryen. Was war. Nach nur 17 Trys lag der Boss dann doch.
Das stört mich selber sowas von. In BC hätte ich mich nie gelangweilt, wenn man mal 17 Trys gebraucht
hatte für nen Boss. Doch jetzt weiß man einfach das der Boss freeloot ist. Und dieser Gedanke bleibt
nunmal auch im HM im Hinterkopf weswegen HM für mich teilweise nicht motivierend sind.
Nicht alle natürlich. Gibt so ein paar, auf die ich mich richtig freue, weil es interessante Kämpfe verspricht.
Mimiron und Freya werden sehr lustig^^.


----------



## YakF (20. Juli 2009)

Also bei uns auf dem Server (Proudmoore) haben insgesamt cirka 6 Gilden denn schnellen Drachen im 10ér Algalon hat im 10er erst eine Gilde down.  Im 25iger sieht es nicht so gut aus da die Hardmodes , gerade mimi, einem das Leben schon schwer machen. Ja und ich kann mittlerweile auch mit 310% rumdüsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightymagic (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

vorab: Ich habe nicht alles gelesen.

So, nun meine two-cents:
Ein "clear" ist eine Frage der Definition:

Clear bedeutet ja nichts anderes als alles geschafft zu haben. Also alle Bosse gelegt. Clear im hardmode sehe ich da noch etwas besser an. Für meine Ausführungen sehe ich das "Erste" als Clear an, also alle Bosse einmal gelegt zu haben.

Von Clear zu sprechen ist sowohl im 10er als auch im 25er recht einfach, aber was steckt dahinter.

A hat U10 in einer Woche clear, geht jeden Abend für 3 Stunden rein und hat nach fünf Tagen die Ini clear. Das wären dann ca. 2 Bosse pro Abend.
B hat U10 in einer Woche clear, geht drei Abende für 3 Stunden rein und hat nach drei Tagen die Ini clear. Das wären dann ca. 3-4 Bosse pro Abend.
C hat U10 in einer Woche clear, geht einen Abend für 4 Stunden rein und hat nach einem Tag die Ini clear. Das wären dann alle Bosse pro Abend.

C hat dabei von mir den größten Respekt verdient, da diese Gruppe augenscheinlich besser und schneller spielt als A und B.

Zum meiner U10: Wir zählen noch nicht ganz zu Gruppe C. Wir raiden U10 einmal die Woche für 4 Stunden und sind beim General. Allerdings ohne Hardmode. Mit Hardmode schaffen wir Flammenlevi, XT, Rat und scheitern zur Zeit noch an Thorim. Aber wie gesagt alles in 4 Stunden.

Zusammenfassend läßt sich sagen:
Jeder der sagt: 'Wir haben Ulduar clear' muss ich die Fragen gefallen lassen: Wieviele Raidtage und Stunden? Mit oder ohne Hardmode? Erst dann hat derjenige meine Bewunderung verdient. Wenn er zur Gruppe C gehört allerdings nur. Ansonsten kann ich immernoch sagen: Sry aber versucht es weiter. Werdet schneller.


----------



## BlackBirdone (20. Juli 2009)

Mightymagic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vorab: Ich habe nicht alles gelesen.
> 
> ...



Von "clear" kann man eh nur sprechen wnn man Algalon down hat, im 25 (ich verweise mal auf meine Post) sind es ok mittlerweile 42 Gilden weltweit. 
10 muss man eh gesondert werten, da sind einige bestimmt schon sehr weit /bis durch, einfach weils etwas leichter ist.


Man kann also sehen das es derzeit jedenfalls für 25 Contend viel zu früh ist, ein Patch in 3-4 Monaten währe angebracht, aber nicht davor.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Schorsche2407 schrieb:


> Warum beschwert ihr euch wenn neuer Content kommt? Nur weil ihr Ulduar nicht clear habt?
> Es zwingt euch absolut niemand in die neue Instanz zu gehen wenn ihr Ulduar noch nicht leer habt. Ihr werdet zu gar nichts gedrängt.
> Ich glaube eher dass es ein wenig daran liegt im BG mal zu r0xx0rn, und zu sagen: "Ich hab einen von Ensidia geklatscht"
> Habt ihr Angst dass das nicht mehr geht? Kommt mir zumindest so vor.
> ...



Auch du hast leider nicht verstanden worum es wirklich geht.
Es geht nicht darum das "Wir" den Kontent nicht Clear haben sondern das 90% ihn nicht clear haben. Das kann man auf den kontent Seiten nachschauen. Es kommt sogar noch schlimmer. Nur 0.07% haben den Hardmod Clear.
Und da ist eindeutig der neue Kontent Monate zu Früh.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch nicht weswegen du dich eigentlich beschwerst ... echt nicht ... denn eigentlich solltest du
> dich übern nächsten Patch freuen.
> 
> Den das Kolloseum soll ja wieder leichter werden als Ulduar ... also sollten das nun wieder mehr schaffen.
> ...




Also dann nehme ich mal ein Beispiel:

Deine Kreisliga Mannschaft hat den Aufstieg nicht geschaft. Aber dann kommt jemand und sagt: "Ok das habt ihr nicht geschaft aber versucht euch doch mal an den erste Bundesliga Mannschaften."
Ok die Relation stimmt nicht. Doch denke ich kann man es gut Verstehen was ich und viele sehr viele andere damit meinen.


----------



## BlackBirdone (20. Juli 2009)

> Es geht nicht darum das "Wir" den Kontent nicht Clear haben sondern das 90% ihn nicht clear haben. Das kann man auf den kontent Seiten nachschauen. Es kommt sogar noch schlimmer. Nur 0.07% haben den Hardmod Clear.
> Und da ist eindeutig der neue Kontent Monate zu Früh.



Genau so ist es. Sind übrigens 99.92 %



> Also lasst euch nicht stressen, und schaut einfach den Content entspannt zu sehen, und nicht so wie der großteil zu werden, der im lfg schreibt: 4,5k DPS Rogue sucht Ulduar 25er Raid.
> Solche Aussagen langweilen, weil er einfach ma mit allen CDs an der Bosspuppe stand, und einfach draufgemetzelt hat.


Soll Leute geben die auch mehr DPS am Boss machen können, woher willst du dan nwissen ob er es nicht schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Mightymagic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vorab: Ich habe nicht alles gelesen.
> 
> ...




Du hättest ein wenig mehr lesen sollen bevor du uns deine Meinung mitteilst. Denn deine Meinung hat zum eigentlichen Thema nichts zu tun.
Es geht darum das 90% den Normalen Kontent nicht Clear haben und derzeit WELTWEIT nur 0.07% den Hardmod Clear haben.
Und es geht dann darum das wir Spieler für diese 0.07% der Spieler von unserem Geld die wir jeden Monat bezahlen nun einen neuen Kontent bekommen.


----------



## Scharamo (20. Juli 2009)

Also mein 25iger RAid hat Ulduar normal Clear. Hardmodetechnisch stehen noch Mimiron, Freya und Joggi. 
Im 10er wir Algalon vll diese Woche fallen.

Wirklich clear im 25 haben Ulduar glaub nur 4 Gilden Gilden.

Jul 7, 2009 Stars  
Jul 10, 2009 Paragon 
Jul 13, 2009 Premonition 
Jul 14, 2009 Ensidia


----------



## BlackBirdone (20. Juli 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Also mein 25iger RAid hat Ulduar normal Clear. Hardmodetechnisch stehen noch Mimiron, Freya und Joggi.
> Im 10er wir Algalon vll diese Woche fallen.
> 
> Wirklich clear im 25 haben Ulduar glaub nur 4 Gilden Gilden.
> ...




Puh naja Yoggy ohne Wächter ist zu Hard, das währ selbst in weiteren 5 Monaten nur von den besten 50 Gilden zu erwarten das die das schaffen.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (20. Juli 2009)

Im 10er und 25er Clear, also bis auf Algalon^^

Im 25er Server First!!!


----------



## nerlon (20. Juli 2009)

Wir haben Ulduar bei mimi abgebrochen da die main tanks und healer viel  zu unregelmäßig on waren. sind ca. 25 leute in der Gilde und bekommen keinen 10er Raid zusammen. echt traurig.
Machen zur zeit Naxx 25er zum nach-gearen einiger Chars. komischer weise wird da der raid voll und brauchen kaum randoms.

Hoffe das ich ab dem nächsten patch einen guten only 10er Raid bekomme der hardmodes rockt. 

Mein Fazit zu Ulduiar ist bisher:
Nicht schwer aber viel zu viele Naxx verwöhnte Bewegungs- und Reflex Legastheniker.
Eine andere Theorie für extrem schlechte Spieler ist das sie A) nicht die richtigen Addons benutzten

 keine Ahnung haben was sie für Hitcap, Crit etz.  haben müssen
                                                                                      C)immer noch keine Optimale Rota fahren können, Mausklicker


----------



## marsv (20. Juli 2009)

wenn ich manche sachen hier lese wird mir schlecht.

@ durag silberbart
wenn du schon mit zahlen um dich wirfst solltest du mit einberechnen dass viele der leute gar nicht raiden. zu behaupten dass 90% der leute ulduar nicht clear haben mag scih zwar viel anhören, ziehst du dann aber alle ab die nicht raiden ist es nur noch ein kleiner rest ders nich packt (von denen dies wollen)

und was ausser neid und frust spricht aus dir wenn du den anderen keinen content mehr gönnst? ich mein der content kann überhaupt nicht zu schnell kommen, er kann nur zu langsam kommen. es zwingt dich ja niemand ins kolloseum zu gehen. oder fühlst du dich schlecht wenn kolosseum da ist und du noch in ulduar rumgammelst? gehst du zufällig nur wegen items raiden?

als black tempel kam, konnte da niemand rein. es war eh zu hart für 99,99999999% der spieler. man musste sich stück für stück in den loweren raids equippen, und die waren auch "schwer". 

wenn ich jetzt leute wie dich seh die rumweinen weil sie nicht gleich alles clear haben, dass es zu schwer wäre und der  neue content jetzt zu früh find ich das echt traurig. wo bitte liegt der spass wenn man keine herausforderung hat? 

du kannst tun was du willst, also warum gönnst du anderen keinen neuen spielinhalt? selbst wenns nur 10 leute von 99999millionen wären die den brauchen warum gönnst du denen das nicht? es schadet dir doch niemand? 
sowas find ich total armseelig.


----------



## Teradas (20. Juli 2009)

10er und 25er bisb jetzt bis Kologarn und Auriaya im 25er auf 3% gestern -.-


----------



## Piposus (20. Juli 2009)

YakF schrieb:


> Also bei uns auf dem Server (Proudmoore) haben insgesamt cirka 6 Gilden denn schnellen Drachen im 10ér Algalon hat im 10er erst eine Gilde down.  Im 25iger sieht es nicht so gut aus da die Hardmodes , gerade mimi, einem das Leben schon schwer machen. Ja und ich kann mittlerweile auch mit 310% rumdüsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, auf Proudmoore ist Algalon 10 noch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Füchtella (20. Juli 2009)

Huhu!



Durag schrieb:


> Es geht darum das 90% den Normalen Kontent nicht Clear haben und derzeit WELTWEIT nur 0.07% den Hardmod Clear haben.
> Und es geht dann darum das wir Spieler für diese 0.07% der Spieler von unserem Geld die wir jeden Monat bezahlen nun einen neuen Kontent bekommen.



Wieso ist das nur Kontent für 0,7% der Spieler? 
Dürfen die 99,3% anderen da nicht rein?
Steht vielleicht ein Türsteher vor, der fragt, ob man auch Ulduar inklusive aller Hardmodes hat, und wer das nicht hat, dem sagt er stilecht "Du kummst hier nit rein!"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist doch Unsinn. Jeder wird da reingehen dürfen. Nur ... einige werden dort eben öfter sterben als andere. Aber das ist ja schon in Ulduar so hihi.
 Abgesehen davon soll dass Kolosseum doch wirklich "für alle" sein. 5er, 10er, 25, normal und heroisch, diverse Hardmodes ... da müsste doch eigentich für fast jeden was dabei sein.

Liebe Grüße und so.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Juli 2009)

vor ca 1 monat gilde aufgehöst haben Yoggi schon getryt naja seit dem mache ich kein PvE mehr .. Warum? weil Ulduar sowas von langweilig ist und nach etwa 2 Monaten wirds doch einfach zu blöd da rein zu gehen ....



Durag schrieb:


> Es geht darum das 90% den Normalen Kontent nicht Clear haben und derzeit WELTWEIT nur 0.07% den Hardmod Clear haben.
> Und es geht dann darum das wir Spieler für diese 0.07% der Spieler von unserem Geld die wir jeden Monat bezahlen nun einen neuen Kontent bekommen.



Hardmodes sind doch eh ein schrott für was brauchst die?? die bosse sind die gleichen


----------



## ActionJackson121 (20. Juli 2009)

www.wowprogress.com

Steht alles über euren Realm und Gilden die wen und was down haben.


----------



## Metadron72 (20. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> vor ca 1 monat gilde aufgehöst haben Yoggi schon getryt naja seit dem mache ich kein PvE mehr .. Warum? weil Ulduar sowas von langweilig ist und nach etwa 2 Monaten wirds doch einfach zu blöd da rein zu gehen ....
> 
> 
> 
> Hardmodes sind doch eh ein schrott für was brauchst die?? die bosse sind die gleichen



das war ja mal nen geiler kommentar, ich fass mal zusammen :
gilde aufgelöst / nen try an yoggi / langweilig / hardmode wofür ?

was für drogen nimmst du ? will auch..glaub die art von spiel ist einfach nix für dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (20. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> vor ca 1 monat gilde aufgehöst haben Yoggi schon getryt naja seit dem mache ich kein PvE mehr .. Warum? weil Ulduar sowas von langweilig ist und nach etwa 2 Monaten wirds doch einfach zu blöd da rein zu gehen ....




Ich finde die Bosse sogar abwechslungsreicher denje. Wenn ich damals an BWL denke:
1Boss: Humanuider Drache
2Boss: Drache
3Boss: Humanuider Drache
4Boss: Drache
5Boss: Drache
6Boss: Drache
7Boss: Hunde Drache
8Boss: Drache

Das fand ich langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severos (20. Juli 2009)

Auf Taerar, wo ja bekanntlich das Bündnis aus In Harmony und Addicted spielt, haben diese auch alle hardmodes durch und algalon down.. rennen auch alle mit dem Titel "Himmelsverteidiger" oder so rum.
Ein Priester läuft mit dem Legendary Healkolben rum etc. etc.
Die anderen Gilden hängen hinterher, und ich glaub nicht, dass jmd. annähernd an Algalon dran ist.
Auf meinem andern Mainserver sind wir in Ulduar 10 mit ner random Gruppe bis Mimiron gekommen, alles davor gekillt.


----------



## Omidas (20. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Also dann nehme ich mal ein Beispiel:
> 
> Deine Kreisliga Mannschaft hat den Aufstieg nicht geschaft. Aber dann kommt jemand und sagt: "Ok das habt ihr nicht geschaft aber versucht euch doch mal an den erste Bundesliga Mannschaften."
> Ok die Relation stimmt nicht. Doch denke ich kann man es gut Verstehen was ich und viele sehr viele andere damit meinen.



Schlechtes Beispiel: Eher sowas:

Du hast die erste Klasse in der Schule locker geschafft.
In der 2ten kommst du aber nicht mit, aber da man nicht sitzen bleiben kann (mit WotlK neu eingeführt) kommst du in die 3te
In der 3ten bekommen alle wieder den Stoff der ersten Klase vorgesetzt, weil man ja die eigentlich Sitzenbleiber nicht abschütteln will

Dein Beispiel wäre BC vor dem Markenequip und dann irgendwann dem Meganerf (gegen den ich nichts hatte, nur soweit das ich danach
bis WotlK nicht mehr raiden war um mir das Erlebnis nicht zu vermiesen einen Boss zu töten, der arg schwächer ist und an dem man
zuvor lang gewiped ist.
Jetzt kriegst du mit dem Kolloseum wieder voll die möglichkeit wieder ran zu kommen und den Stoff der letzten Klasse dank massiver
Nachhilfe doch noch zu absolvieren und es passt dir immer noch nicht???




Freakypriest schrieb:


> [BWL Bosse waren auch nicht Abwechselungsreich]



Das war ja auch eine frühe WoW Zeit. Mit Bc wurde das ja verbessert ... und jetzt wieder verschlimmert.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (20. Juli 2009)

nerlon schrieb:


> Mein Fazit zu Ulduiar ist bisher:
> Nicht schwer aber viel zu viele Naxx verwöhnte Bewegungs- und Reflex Legastheniker.
> Eine andere Theorie für extrem schlechte Spieler ist das sie A) nicht die richtigen Addons benutzten
> 
> ...


Man hängt natürlich als Spieler an bewährtem und nicht irgendwelchen aus der Luft gegriffenen Forderungen von irgendjemandem, bei dem man sieht, daß er nur nen Tunnelblick Richtung MAX der MAX-Fanseiten hat, "Minütlich Umskillen, andere Addons ect. fordert". Die Masse der Spieler muß sich z.B. die neuen Bewegungen in mehreren praktischen Versuchen erarbeiten. Da kommen in nem 25er-Raid schon mal zig Versuche bei raus. Besonders, wenn der Erklärende dabei unsachlich wird.
zu A: Die inzwischen eingeführten Hilfestellungen und Warnungen über das normale Interface sind zum Schaffen aller Instanzen hinreichend. Recount z.B. ist unzuverlässig in der Aussage. Recountgefälliges Spiel ist nicht mit dem, was an Aufgaben und Bewegungen innerhalb der Kämpfe gefordert wird konform.
zu B: von Hitcap haben tatsächlich kaum welche eine Ahnung. Es sei gesagt, daß es bei dieser Art von Rechnung bei jeder Klasse einen harten und weichen Cap gibt und die meisten Besserwisser den harten aufsagen und fordern (der Weiche is der, bei dem der Nutzen einer Erhöhung den Aufwand nicht mehr lohnt, weil der Aufwand zum Nutzen exponetial steigt). Lustig is auch immer, daß viele den Hardcap aufsagen, wenn ein 25er-raid Klassenoptimal besetzt is und dumm rummäkeln, wenn das in nem 10er nicht wirkt.
zu C: im Beispiel Jäger, sind momentan ein paar MAX-DPS-Jungs dabei sich an meiner verrückten höchst unlogischen Rota (natürlich habe ich auch eine äusserst unlogische Skillung) zu orientieren, weil ich damit einen Burstdamage erzielen kann, der sie beindruckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für mich is eine Bedienung in Kombination Tastatur+Maus am sichersten, für andere eben nur Tastatur oder nur Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fähigkeit zum Spielen kann man nicht im Internet kaufen !


----------



## Thewizard76 (20. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Für die meisten Leute die auch jeden Monat ihre Gebühren entrichten zu schwer. Daher finde ich den neuen Kontent einfach drei vier Monate zu früh.
> 
> Mehr Rücksicht auf die Normalen Spieler wäre toll.
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch normaler Spieler.
Also wieso rücksicht nehmen. Die können den Patch doch bringen mit dem neuen Raid du musst da ja noch nicht rein.
Lass dir Zeit.


----------



## Schorsche2407 (20. Juli 2009)

> Soll Leute geben die auch mehr DPS am Boss machen können, woher willst du dan nwissen ob er es nicht schafft



Sicher gibt es die. Nur wenn man sich denkt, komm den nehm ich mit, der macht schon Schaden, und prompt macht er an einem Boss wo man sich mal 3 Schritte bewegen muss nur noch 2k DPS dann hat er irgendwas nicht verstanden.

und die 99,92% der Gilden die Ulduar nicht clear haben.... Bezieht sich das auf die Hardmodes? Wenn ja habt ihr Blizzard nicht zugehört.
Blizzard hat gesagt: Sie haben die Hardmodes eingeführt um den "Hardcoreraidern" mehr zu bieten als Bosse abzufarmen.
Es war nie geplant das "Casualgilden" Hardmodes farmen bzw machen.
Sicher ist es ein großer Erfolg wenn sie einen schaffen, es sind nicht umsonst Hardmodes, aber die sind halt wie gesagt eigentich für die "guten, Pros"
Von daher sehe ich das nicht so das man die ganzen Bosse im Hardmode down haben muss um Ulduar als Clear zu bezeichnen.
Man kann sich einfach nicht als "Casualgilde" mit einer "Raidgilde" wie Affenjungs oder Ensidia oder so vergleichen.
Die raiden 7x die Woche um die Erfolge zu bekommen, die normalen raiden 3-4x die Woche
Und manche spielen das Spiel weil es Spass macht sich in der virtuellen Welt zu befinden, und beschäftigen sich eben nicht mit Theoriecrafting und irgendwelchen Rotas oder sonstwas.

Ich habe auch nie gesagt das ich es gut finde das der neue Content schon bald kommt.... Aber man kann es eben nicht ändern, und auf das "man kann es nicht ändern" habe ich mich bezogen.
Wem es zu schnell geht sollte schaun das er vllt aus diesem Strudel rauskommt


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

marsv schrieb:


> wenn ich manche sachen hier lese wird mir schlecht.
> 
> @ durag silberbart
> wenn du schon mit zahlen um dich wirfst solltest du mit einberechnen dass viele der leute gar nicht raiden. zu behaupten dass 90% der leute ulduar nicht clear haben mag scih zwar viel anhören, ziehst du dann aber alle ab die nicht raiden ist es nur noch ein kleiner rest ders nich packt (von denen dies wollen)
> ...



Das du nicht das mindeste begriffen hast worum es hier im Thread geht zeigt dein Beitrag perfekt.
Ich bin nicht im mindesten auf SK-Gaming und Co-Kg Neidisch. Gefrustet vielleicht schon. Aber nicht weil wir noch nicht so weit sind sondern das von dem Geld der Leute die noch nicht durch sind für eine 0.07 Prozent Minderheit ein Teurer und Neuer Kontent gebracht wird. 

Auf den Rest deines Kindergestammels gehe ich mal nicht ein weil es Schwachsinn ist. Denk mal nach und ließ mal worum es geht bevor du so eine Bockmist von dir gibt.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> 10er und 25er bisb jetzt bis Kologarn und Auriaya im 25er auf 3% gestern -.-



Thema verfehlt.


----------



## chrisisback (20. Juli 2009)

Ulduar 10er alle hardmodes, algalon fehlt noch.

Ulduar 25er alle Bosse +flame,xt,council,hodir,thorim im hardmode



Im 10er ist die Instanz ohne hardmodes locker für jeden der nur halbwegs spielen kann zu bewältigen. Die Hardmodes sind auch nicht so hart obwohl meine gruppe mit 25er gear durch die instanz rennt was natürlich enorm hilft. Aber wenn man zb den Flameleviathan im Hardmode nicht schafft hat das nichts mit equip zu tun, man ist einfach zu schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zu der Sache mit "jeder der Gebühren zahlt hat das recht auf alles" will ich nur eines sagen:

Jeder der Zeit investiert und sich mühe gibtkann es locker schaffen sowohl im 25er als auch im 10er die bosse normal zu legen. Jemand der im Monat nur sein Geld bezahlt, kann nicht erwarten das er alles zu sehen bekommt wenn er sich für 5 Stunden die Woche einloggt.

Wer viel haben will sollte auch entsprechend viel investieren. Nur weil ich mich in einem Leichathletik-Verrein anmelde und meine Monatsgebühren zahle, habe ich noch lange nicht das recht bei den Olympischen spielen anzutreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (20. Juli 2009)

10er Normal Modes alles Clear und stehen vor Algalon, wird hoffentlich bald fallen.
25ger Normal Modes alles Clear noch Mimiron und wir stehen dort ebenso vor Algalon, Yogg 0Light steht natürlich auch noch *hust*^^


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast genau wie viele andere NICHT gelesen aber du nimmst dir das Recht deine dadurch nicht kompetente Meinung zu Posten.
Okay also für die Nicht Leser noch mal: Es gibt derzeit nur 10.12% Raidgruppe die im Normal Ulduar Clear haben. Ohne Hardmods.

Und Weltweit gibt es derzeit nur 0.07% Raidgruppen die den Hardmod Clear haben.

Und du nimmst als Raidleiter auch niemand mit nach Ulduar der noch Teilblau Ausgerüstet ist. So wird das auch mit Kolosseum sein. Wenn du nicht Full T8 oder T8.5 hast kommste nicht mit nach Kolo Normal oder Kolo Hero.
Aber der neue kontent wird von den 90% die es noch nicht geschaft haben mit bezahlt. Das ist es was Unfair ist. Kolosseum hätte frühestens zwei Monate später kommen sollen. Vielleicht auch erst um Weihnachten.


----------



## WotanGOP (20. Juli 2009)

Auf Ambossar haben ganze 7 Gilden Yogg-Saron im 25er Down. Dann gibt es weitere 3, meine eingeschlossen, die an diesem Boss gerade arbeitet. Algalon hat auf meinem Server noch keiner zu sehen bekommen. Von daher kommt der Patch wahrscheinlich zu früh, es sei denn, es zieht sich doch noch ein paar Monate, was wir alle sehr begrüßen würden.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> das war ja mal nen geiler kommentar, ich fass mal zusammen :
> gilde aufgelöst / nen try an yoggi / langweilig / hardmode wofür ?
> 
> was für drogen nimmst du ? will auch..glaub die art von spiel ist einfach nix für dich
> ...



Hallo,

Mehr hätte ich zu dem Gestamel auch nicht sagen können. Perfekt zusammengefasst. Danke für deinen Beitrag das spart mir die Antwort auf den Autor. ^^

Mfg Durag


----------



## *Weasel* (20. Juli 2009)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Hmm, ich muss sagen das bei uns auf dem Servern Ulduar schon mit Randomgruppen gemacht wird und einige Hardmodes Random gemacht werden. Und Naxx25 ist doch wirklich jeder durchgerusht. Nur weil man da immer schnell durch ist, ist man kein Progamer und kein Hardcoreraider. Ich glaube es sind mehr Randomgruppen an TDM hero als an NAxx zerbrochen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ulduar clear mit einer Random-Gruppe auf Ulduar? Wer´s glaubt...

Meines Wissens nach hat gerade mal eine Gilde auf Ally & eine auf Hordenseite 13/14 Bossen down... da sollte mich wundern wenn da mal eben eine Rnd-Gruppe durchgehuscht ist...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (20. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Aber nicht weil wir noch nicht so weit sind sondern das von dem Geld der Leute die noch nicht durch sind für eine 0.07 Prozent Minderheit ein Teurer und Neuer Kontent gebracht wird.



Nein der Kontent kommt für alle und soweit ich das bisher sehe doch im Schwierigkeitsgrad noch unter Ulduar mit ausnahmen von den Hardmodes die halt wirklich nur für einige Gilden machbar sind. Ich verstehe nicht was du gerne möchtest? Wann soll deiner meinung nach der neue Kontent kommen?


----------



## Trorg (20. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Du hast genau wie viele andere NICHT gelesen aber du nimmst dir das Recht deine dadurch nicht kompetente Meinung zu Posten.
> Okay also für die Nicht Leser noch mal: Es gibt derzeit nur 10.12% Raidgruppe die im Normal Ulduar Clear haben. Ohne Hardmods.
> 
> Und Weltweit gibt es derzeit nur 0.07% Raidgruppen die den Hardmod Clear haben.
> ...



Vieleicht liegt es auch daran das Blizz seine internen Zeitpläne einhalten will?

Das mit dem Fair und Unfair verstehe ich nicht so ganz, du bezahlst ja nicht für die Raidinnis sondern fürs ganze Spiel, ausserdem bezahlst du kein Pfennig mehr für den Patch der die neue Instanz bringt.
Wenn es darum geht bezahlst du auch die Leute mit die nicht raiden sondern das Spiel nur zum leveln spielen, oder die nur PVP ler zahlst du auch mit.
Und noch viel schlimmer, die die nur PVP machen oder nur leveln zahlen deine Ulduarinstanz mit weil du da ja noch drin bist.
Boh bist du unfair zu denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen fängt ein neuer Spieler an, hat bis zum Patch sein Char auf 80 und hat noch nichtmal Naxx gesehen obwohl es schon zwei Folgeinstanzen gibt und muss auch die 13 Euros zahlen.


----------



## Freakypriest (20. Juli 2009)

*Weasel* schrieb:


> Ulduar clear mit einer Random-Gruppe auf Ulduar? Wer´s glaubt...
> 
> Meines Wissens nach hat gerade mal eine Gilde auf Ally & eine auf Hordenseite 13/14 Bossen down... da sollte mich wundern wenn da mal eben eine Rnd-Gruppe durchgehuscht ist...




Also auf meinem Server keine seltenheit 10/25ger rnd Clear (Ohne Hardmodes)

Und zuschnell geht es nicht. Ich finde es gut so es geht doch nicht darum das jeder alles hat. Meiner meinung geht es darum das jeder etwas zu tun hat und noch erreichen kann. Und das ist derzeit doch für fast jeden so.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

chrisisback schrieb:


> Ulduar 10er alle hardmodes, algalon fehlt noch.
> 
> Ulduar 25er alle Bosse +flame,xt,council,hodir,thorim im hardmode
> 
> ...




Glaubst du ich würde so einen Thread auf machen wenn ich nur 5 Stunden die Woche spiele? 
Allerdings spiele ich auch keine 5 Stunden 7 Tage die Woche.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> 10er Normal Modes alles Clear und stehen vor Algalon, wird hoffentlich bald fallen.
> 25ger Normal Modes alles Clear noch Mimiron und wir stehen dort ebenso vor Algalon, Yogg 0Light steht natürlich auch noch *hust*^^




Thema verfehlt


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

*Weasel* schrieb:


> Ulduar clear mit einer Random-Gruppe auf Ulduar? Wer´s glaubt...
> 
> Meines Wissens nach hat gerade mal eine Gilde auf Ally & eine auf Hordenseite 13/14 Bossen down... da sollte mich wundern wenn da mal eben eine Rnd-Gruppe durchgehuscht ist...




Du hast 100% recht. 
Leute die so etwas behaupten tun mir einfach nur noch Leid. Vor allem wenn man die Seiten mit dem Raidkontent Progress anschaut und vergleicht was die Wahrheit ist.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Nein der Kontent kommt für alle und soweit ich das bisher sehe doch im Schwierigkeitsgrad noch unter Ulduar mit ausnahmen von den Hardmodes die halt wirklich nur für einige Gilden machbar sind. Ich verstehe nicht was du gerne möchtest? Wann soll deiner meinung nach der neue Kontent kommen?



Hallo,

Wenn du nicht verstehst was ich meine empfehle ich dir einfach den Thread einmal zu lesen. Dort habe ich es deutlich und auch mehr als nur einmal geschrieben.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Vieleicht liegt es auch daran das Blizz seine internen Zeitpläne einhalten will?
> 
> Das mit dem Fair und Unfair verstehe ich nicht so ganz, du bezahlst ja nicht für die Raidinnis sondern fürs ganze Spiel, ausserdem bezahlst du kein Pfennig mehr für den Patch der die neue Instanz bringt.
> Wenn es darum geht bezahlst du auch die Leute mit die nicht raiden sondern das Spiel nur zum leveln spielen, oder die nur PVP ler zahlst du auch mit.
> ...



Wenn nun alle die noch nicht so weit sind ihren Account kündigen weil sie sich überfordert fühlen dann könnte sich blizzard den nächsten Kontent in die Haare Schmieren. 
Nur die Vielen sind eine Macht. Und die vielen sind noch nicht einmal auf Normal Modus durch. Geschweige denn bei den Hardmods.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Also auf meinem Server keine seltenheit 10/25ger rnd Clear (Ohne Hardmodes)
> 
> Und zuschnell geht es nicht. Ich finde es gut so es geht doch nicht darum das jeder alles hat. Meiner meinung geht es darum das jeder etwas zu tun hat und noch erreichen kann. Und das ist derzeit doch für fast jeden so.




Dann scheinen wohl fast alle Raidbündnisse die Uldu Clear haben auf deinem Server zu sein. Denn Weltweit gibt es gar nicht so viele die durch sind. 
Um genau zu sein sind derzeit 10.12% damit durch. Von den Hardmods reden wir nun nicht.


----------



## Omidas (20. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Du hast genau wie viele andere NICHT gelesen aber du nimmst dir das Recht deine dadurch nicht kompetente Meinung zu Posten.
> [...]



Deine Kritik solltest du selber beherzigen. Lies alles! Und nicht nur das was dir gefällt oder du meinst zu lesen.

1. 
10,1 % Haben Yogg Down, was halt Clear des Normalcontents bezeichnet.
Ich Lese da keinen einzige Angabe darüber, wie viele Leute überhaupt raiden wollen?
Wie viele der Raidwilligen haben Yogg down? Sicher immer noch die Minderheit aber nicht
so krass.
Ich Lese da keine einzige Angabe darüber, wie viele Leute Yogg im 10er down haben.
Es gibt sicher viele Gilde, die nur 10er machen und ab und an vielleicht mal ein 25iger.
Für diese ist dann halt 10 Yogg Clear. Ist ja extra mit WotlK eingeführt worden, das man
nicht mehr 25iger muss, wenn die Größe nicht reich oder einem der Organisationsaufwand 
zu hoch ist.

2.
Das du nicht ins Kolloseum rein kommst, weil du nicht T8,5 Equipt bist .... Wuhahaha
Wie geschrieben ist es leichter als Ulduar. Selbst wenn nur die Taktik damit gemeint wäre,
hat man immer noch die Möglichkeit voll Equip-Konkurenzfähig mit dem nächsten Patch zu
werden. Wie? dich stört es, dass du dann vielleicht 2-4 Wochen noch nicht ins Kolloseum
kannst, weil du paar Heroics machen musst. Dachte es geht dir eh zu schnell. Dann stört
einem auch nicht etwas langsamer zu sein. Oder willst du auch mal First schreien?
Wenn du dann immer noch nicht mitkommst. Suche gleichgesinnte und mach was selber.
Aber ist dann zuviel Aufwand. Und man muss vielleicht selber mal sich informieren und
kann nicht einfach den Ansagen vom Raidlead zuhören, der wahrscheinlich einer diesen
blöden "Pros" ist und aus einem Hinterhältigen Grund "Casuals" ins Kolloseum bringen will.

3.
Ich sage dir: Selbst wenn du noch 5 Monate mit dem nächsten Patch wartest wird ein
hoher Prozentsatz Ulduar immer noch nicht Clear (Yogg down) haben. Und bei denen
wird es dann auch nicht an der Schwierigkeit hängen. Die haben nunmal vielleicht nur
Zeit für einen Raid und machen dann gemütlich lieber Naxx. Die haben nicht genug drauf,
etc.

4.
Das du den Content bezahlst und ihn nicht sofort siehst. Wie gesagt. Ich bezahle auch
13€ und davon wird sowas wie das nächste BG finanziert, Obwohl ich gegen Fahreuge 
und Verstärkungspunkte bin. Schweinerei. Auch das neue Arenenen rein kommen, die
ich nie sehen werde. Mag das nicht das man fast bestimmt Skillungen spielen muss, bin
auch etwas überfordert bei soviele Sachen gleichzeitig. Hauptsächlich Mausklicker.
Da gehen locker 4 Euro von mir für PvP drauf. Und dann verhunzen sie noch teilweise
PvE Skillungen um sie dem PvP anzupassen. Schlimm schlimm

Zusammengefasst:
Es gibt Content den jemand nicht sehen wird, egal wie leicht man es macht. 
Es wird immer jemand schneller sein mit irgendwas und es sollte einem sowas am Arsch vorbeigehen
Wenn du willst, kannst du dann den Content mit dem Kolloseum Patch sehen
Sollte das dann immer noch nicht reichen wird sicher auch in WotlK ein Meganerf kommen.


----------



## Trorg (20. Juli 2009)

Und wenn jetzt ein Meteorit auf die Serverbank von Blizz fällt können wir alle nicht spielen.
Deine Wenn und Aber Argumentationen sind lächerlich.
Wenn dann kann soviel passieren.
Aber wenn diese Spieler die noch nicht soweit sind ihren Acc nicht kündigen dann kommt der neue Content
Tolles Gegenargument gelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kannste mal schauen wie es mit den Raids auf dem Zirkel ausieht (Contentstand)
http://www.zirkel-des-cenarius.de/
Nur 25ger Raids gelistet
10ner Raids gibst noch viel mehr die schon vor Algalon stehen

Und bei uns freuen sich schon die meisten auf den neuen Patch


----------



## Kirimaus (20. Juli 2009)

Blizzard hat das Problem das seine Kunden einfach nie wissen was sie wollen.
Mal kommt neuer Kontent nicht schnell genug, dann ist er auf einmal zu schnell,
dann soll es Helden-Klassen geben dann doch nicht, dann will jeder ne neue
Rasse aber dann regt sich doch jeder auf, dann wollen alle ne neue Welt aber
dies dann net gut genug, dann wir die nächste anders aber dann war die davor
doch gut.

Leute, solange wie ihr selber nie wisst was ihr wollt und alle paar Monate eure
Meinung ändert kann Blizzard garnet eure Wünsche erfüllen. Selbst wenn sie
Superman, Batman und Bruce Lee einstellen. Allein Chuck Norris währe dazu 
fähig.


----------



## Freakypriest (20. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Dann scheinen wohl fast alle Raidbündnisse die Uldu Clear haben auf deinem Server zu sein. Denn Weltweit gibt es gar nicht so viele die durch sind.
> Um genau zu sein sind derzeit 10.12% damit durch. Von den Hardmods reden wir nun nicht.




http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/azshara

Sieh selbst !

24 Gilden Clear


----------



## priest0r (20. Juli 2009)

wo ist das problem, wenn der content jetzt schon kommt ?

man muss ja nicht gleich mit dem neuen anfangen. 
was erreicht ihr, wenn der content später kommt, außer dass die leute, die schon ulduar clear haben sich langweilen?


----------



## justblue (20. Juli 2009)

Hardmodes sind kein wirklicher Content, aber sie sind Teile der Quest, die benötigt wird, um wirklich alle Bosse in Ulduar zu legen. Mein Raid hat 10er- und 25er "Normal"modes durch, im 25er haben wir 5 Hardmodes geschafft und wipen gerade an Freya +3 herum. Nach meinem Gefühl sind die Hardmodes ungefähr auf dem Niveau, auf dem Sunwell vor dem Nerf war. Ich finde die zukünftig getrennten IDs für Normal- und Hardmode sehr gut, bin aber kein Fan der derzeitigen Form von Hardmode. Vor allem die Stundenbeschränkung bei Algalon empfinde ich als Blödsinn. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Hardmode-Belohnungen aus Ulduar nach Release des nächsten Patches von den Nicht-Hardmode-Belohnungen der nächsten Instanz übertroffen werden und schon wieder ein neues Tierset auf den Markt geschmissen wird, dann tun sich wohl nur Leute die Hardmodes an, die auf einen Ulduar-25er-Reitdrachen spekulieren.


----------



## Omidas (20. Juli 2009)

Habe da gerade noch was schönes auf der WoW Progressseite gesehen.
Eine sehr schöne Graphik, die Punkt 1+3 von mir unterstreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin jetzt mal so dreist und nehme die Belagerung von Ulduar als Grenze dafür, das wer ernsthaft Ulduar
überhaupt raiden will. Dann bin ich so freundlich und packe nochmal Viertausend rauf, denen dazu nur noch
Ingis fehlt (grob geschätzt ausm BAuch heraus).  Wären also ca 24k Gilden die Ulduar wirklich 25ig wollen.
Und von denen haben 6k Yogg down. Sprich 25% der Leute.
Natürlich berücksichtigt das nicht die Leute, die keine Chance haben nach Ulduar rein zu kommen. Aber
diesen ersten Schritt schafft man nunmal auch Rnd.

Dann schau dir mal die Yoggkillentwicklung an. Sie flacht zum Jetztzeitpunkt immer mehr ab. Wenn man jetzt
mal davon ausgeht, das sich die nächsten Tage nicht drastisch was ändert, würde ich auf Maximal 8k Gilden
schätzen die mit 3.2 Clear haben. Selbst mit einem Monat mehr würde das sicher nicht viel mehr steigern.
Und ich denke die maximale Grenze so wies da aussieht werden 10k sein, egal wie lang es noch dauert.

Also ist es nciht sogar besser jetzt Zeitig den Content zu bringen und so noch mehr Leuten die Möglichkeit
zu bieten mit besserem Gear den Alten Sack doch noch zu töten?

Wie gesagt. Verstehe deine ganze Argumentation nicht. Du tust so, als ob mit Patch 3.2 Ulduar raus gepatched
wird und dir dadurch Content verloren geht. @ Durag Silberbart

Edit:
Bevor ich jetzt kritisiert werde, das ich bei Schritt1 jetzt viele junge Gilden aussen vor gelassen habe. Ich weiß,
das die statistik sicher auch nicht so ganz stimmt. Sollte nur als Gegenargument zu den 10,x% sein. Und man
muss ja auch beachten, das viele junge Gilden auch mit einem Aufschub von einem Monat oder 2 des Patches
Yogg nicht davor legen werden.


----------



## Füchtella (20. Juli 2009)

Hhuhu!

Da du mir freundlicherweise unterstellst, nicht zu lesen, bevor ich denke und schreibe, bin ich mal so nett auch gleich zu antworten.



Durag schrieb:


> Du hast genau wie viele andere NICHT gelesen aber du nimmst dir das Recht deine dadurch nicht kompetente Meinung zu Posten.


Doch doch. Ich habs gelesen. Von Anfang an. Nicht jeden Beitrag, aber zumidnest die interessanteren, und natürlich deinen. Danke fürs in-die-Schublade-stecken.



> Aber der neue kontent wird von den 90% die es noch nicht geschaft haben mit bezahlt. Das ist es was Unfair ist. Kolosseum hätte frühestens zwei Monate später kommen sollen. Vielleicht auch erst um Weihnachten.




Hmm. Ich verstehe das Argument, aber nicht das Problem, dass du dir daraus machst. Wo du bezahlst, bezahlst du eigentlich fast immer etwas mit, was dich nicht interessiert.
Wenn ich z.B. Rundfunkgebühren bezahle, bezahle ich auch das Komödiantenstadl oder die (teuren) Live-Übertragungen von Fussballspielen mit, und das, obwohl mich weder das eine noch das andere interessiert. Aber es wird mit meinen Gebühren mitfinanziert.
Wenn ich ein Waschmittel kaufe, finanziere ich auch die - oft schwachsinnige und für mich pesrönlich völlig nutzlose - Werbekampagne für dieses Waschmittel mit. Ich erhalte keinen Gegenwart dafür.

Sowas findest du überall. Und eben auch in WoW:
Wer WoW spielt, bezahlt mit seinem Monatsbeitrag das Desingn von Gegenden. Auch das von Startgebieten, in die er nie geht (z.B. weil er nur Allianz oder nur Horde spielt).
Er bezahlt Questdesigner mit, auch wenn er nie questet (hypothetisch) und nur durch grinden levelt.
Er bezahlt PvP mit, auch wenn er nur PvE macht, und umgekehrt.
Jeder Raider bezahlt Nicht-Raidkontent mit, und jeder nicht-Raider bezahlt Raidkontent mit.
Und auch jemand, der kein einziges Haustier besitzt und auch nie eins haben will, bezahlt die Haustierdesigner mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja, auch Leute die nicht sofort - Betonung auf "sofort" - ins Kolosseum gehen, bezahlen die Entwicklung des Kolosseums mit.
Wo ich mir das grad überlege, bezahle ich in WoW eine ganze Menge Dinge mit,die mich eigentlich nicht interessieren. Aber wieso sich  darüber nen Kopf machen?
Man könnte doch auch einfach den Kontent genießen, in dem man sich grad befindet.


Ich meine:
Das Kolosseum läft dir doch nicht weg, nur weil du jetzt noch in Ulduar bist. Bin ich auch - und?
Und du liegst völlig falsch, wenn du meinst, dorthin nicht mitgenommen zu werden.
Denn: Du selbst kannst einen Raid organisieren und dann auch selbst entschieden, ob du dich mitnimmst oder nicht. *grins* Klar, wer das immer anderen überlässt, muss betteln hihi. Und wird auch mal abgewiesen.
Aber es wird sicher viele geben die dorthin wollen, schließlich ist es neu und damit spannend - also solltest du, wenn du suchst, auch Mitstreiter finden.
Ich werde das übrigens genau so machen.
Und damit bricht dein Kernargument, dass dieser Kontent nicht für dich zugänglich sein soll, zusammen.

Dieses Spiel bietet, was man daraus macht.

Grüße und so.


----------



## Metadron72 (20. Juli 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Hhuhu!
> 
> Da du mir freundlicherweise.....



habs mal abgekürzt um kein full quote zu machen.
sehr schön argumentiert, glaub damit ist das thema fast durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (20. Juli 2009)

@Omidas
Als für mich ist die YS-Kurve die, die am wenigsten abflacht, im Vergleich zu den anderen. Darüber hinaus würde ich das Ganze sowieso noch anders interpretieren, als du. Es gibt aktuell jede Menge Gilden, ca. 5000, die die Wächter clear haben, aber YS noch nicht down. diese Gilden werden zum größten Teil aber genau das versuchen, zu schaffen. Mit immer besserem Equip, durch abfarmen der anderen Bosse, und immer mehr Übung, viele haben ja allein deswegen einen langsameren Raidfortschritt, weil sie nur 2 Tage in der Woche 25er raiden, während andere 4, 5 oder noch mehr zur Verfügung haben, werden diese Gilden zu einem recht großen Teil Ulduar in wenigen IDs ebenfalls clear haben. Dann hast du irgendwann den Punkt, wo 50% der Gilden, die 5k von jetzt und die 5k, die grad dran arbeiten, Ulduar clear haben. Diesen Zeitpunkt würde ich wiederum für den günstigsten halten.
Alle Gilden, die im Moment noch an den Wächtern hängen, werden sicherlich sowieso noch deutlich länger brauchen, den mal ehrlich, wirklich schwer sind die Wächter ja nicht, einzig Mimiron hat so seine stressigen Phasen.
Aber wenn die Hälfte aller Raidgilden Udluar clear hat, dann käme ein neuer Contentpatch weder zu früh, noch zu spät.

Aber um mal noch etwas anderes in den Raum zu werfen:
Ich hoffe, daß die Entwickler nicht auf die Idee kommen, Ulduar weiter zu nerfen, um die Raidfortschritte zu beschleunigen. Ich fand die bisherigen Nerfs allesamt schon überzogen und verfrüht. Der Reiz von Ulduar war für mich immer die Härte des Kontents und es hat unheimlichen Spaß gemacht, weiterzukommen, weil man sich echt anstrengen mußte. Ich finde, die Instanz hat genau das getroffen, was sie sollte, sowohl aus Entwicklersicht, als auch aus der der Spieler. Einzig ein verfrühter neuer Kontent und/oder ein spürbarer Nerf, würde diesen Eindruck nun erheblich ändern.


----------



## Flasche (20. Juli 2009)

Mein lieber Durag Silberbart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich poste ja nur selten hier, aber du hast es doch tatsächlich gschafft, dass ich mal wieder was schreiben muss...

Denn es ist nicht nur die Tatsache, dass Du sachlich daneben liegst, sondern vor allem Dein sonniges Gemüt, mit dem Du andere angehst, die etwas schreiben, das Dir nicht gefällt, die mir aufstößt. Ich hoffe, das war höflich genug, ansonsten könnte ich es auch arrogante Borniertheit nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich versuche es mal auf der sachlichen Ebene.

Die von Dir zitierten 10,12 % stammen von einer Seite, die nicht alle Spieler/Gilden abdeckt.
Da Du - wie Du es ja von anderen hier auch verlangst - sicher die Seite aufmerksam studiert und verstanden hast, bevor Du die Zahlen übernommen hast, ist dir bestimmt etwas aufgefallen.
Es wir nur der Progress im 25er Modus dargestellt. Spieler/Gilden, die lediglich im 10er Content unterwegs sind, werden nicht erfasst. Und es gibt alleine in meinem Bekanntenkreis einige, die nur 10er Raids veranstalten und bestenfalls ab und zu bei random 25er Raids mitlaufen. Der 10er Content wurde ja nicht ohne Grund eingeführt, denn der logistische Aufwand, der mit einem 25er Raid verbunden ist, darf nicht unterschätzt werden.

Außedem bildet die Seite nur Gildenraids ab. Meinen 25er Raid, der aus einer Ansammlung von Bekannten und Freunden aus diversen Gilden besteht, wirst Du dort z.B. nicht finden. Genausowenig die anderen Raidbündnisse, die einen ordentlichen Teil der Gesamtraids ausmachen.

Aber das alles hast Du sicher selbst bemerkt und nutzt deshalb die 10,12% nicht mehr, um Deinen Standpunkt zu untermauern. Oder etwa doch?


Um das mal an einem konkreten Beispiel auszuführen:
wowprogress.com führt für meinen Server 10 Gilden, die Yogg gelegt haben.
In unserem Realmforum findet man in einem Sammelpost aber 22 Raids, die das geschafft haben. Und dazu kommen noch die Raids, die ihre Erfolge nicht im Realmforum posten.
Bevor Du jetzt gleich wieder "Lüge" oder "Gestammel" schreist: Meinen 10er Raid z.B. findest Du nicht in dem Sammelpost. Und einige andere auch nicht, die ich kenne.

Wie Du siehst, haben also sicher mehr als die von Dir so unreflektiert übernommenen 10,12% der Spieler Yogg gelegt. Und bitte komm jetzt nicht mit Spitzfindigkeiten, dass Content Clear ja bedeuten würde, dass man alle Achievments/Hardmodes geschafft hat. Das ist das hilflose Argumentieren, das man oft bei Kindern findet. Und aus dem Alter solltest Du raus sein, vermute ich mal.


Eine Anmerkung am Rande: Wenn hier jemand schreibt, dass er in seinem ersten Random Raid bis zum General gekommen ist, solltest Du vorsichtig sein, ihn gleich - und ohne es wissen oder beweisen zu können - der Lüge zu bezichtigen. Damit schaffst Du nur Eines: Allen zeigen, wie unhöflich und borniert Du bist.
Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Random Raids bis zum General kommen. Wenn der Poster also das Glück hatte, bei seinem ersten Ulduarbesuch in einer vernünftigen Random Gruppe zu sein, kann man ihm gratulieren, denn das gelingt nicht allen. Ihn aber als Lügner zu diffamieren, ist völlig daneben.


Dass Du es für unmöglich hälst, liegt eventuell an zwei Dingen: 

- Du gehst von Dir und Deinem Raid aus. Leider ist es grundsätzlich immer ein Fehler, sich selbst und seine eigene Erfahrung als Maß aller Dinge zu setzen.

- Du hast das Konzept der Random Raids nicht verstanden. Ein Random Raid bedeutet nicht, dass kein Spieler die Instanz kennt. In der Praxis gehen viele Spieler, die die Ini mit ihrem Main gecleart haben, mit ihren Twinks in Random Raids nach Ulduar. Wenn dann Spieler den Raid vervollständigen, die mit ihrem Charakter einigermaßen umgehen können und vor allem konzentriert und aufnahmebereit sind, ist General Vezax am ersten Abend kein Problem. Erst Yogg wird knifflig und verlangt etwas Übung. 



Zum Schluss noch zu Deinem Totschlagargument: Ich bezahle 13 Euro im Monat und muss deshalb alles zeitnah sehen können.
Ich dachte bisher immer, dass die Progamer und L33t-Spieler nur behaupten würden, dass "Casuals" dieses Argument bringen. Aber dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die so einen Blödsinn glauben und dann auch noch posten, finde ich geradezu erschütternd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bezahlst die 13 Euro nicht, um alles im Spiel mit Sicherheit zu sehen. Du bezahlst, damit Du die Möglcihkeit hast, das Spiel und die Server von Blizzard zu nutzen. Was immer Du aus den Dir damit gegebenen Möglichkeiten machst, ist Dir überlassen und wird nur beschränkt durch 

- die Zeit, die Du für das Spiel aufbringen kannst, 

- die Anzahl der Ingame-Bakanntschaften, die Dir einen regelmäßigen und einigermaßen Erfolgreichen Raid ermöglichen (hier könntest Du eventuell an Deinem sonnigen Gemüt arbeiten, um Deine Situation zu verbessern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

- Deine spielerischen Möglichkeiten. Wenn Deine Reaktionzeiten oder Deine Aufnahmefähigkeit/Konzentration nicht für einen erfolgreichen Raid reichen, ist das nun wirklich nicht Schuld von Blizzard oder irgendjemand anderem.


Aber auch, wenn Du aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht alles sehen wirst, hindert es Dich nicht daran, in diesem Spiel Deinen Spaß zu haben. Es gibt auch neben dem Endcontent viele Spielinhalte, an denen man sich freuen kann. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie unterschiedlich einige meiner Bekannten WoW spielen und trotzdem alle zufrieden sind.
Da fällt mir ein netter Spruch ein: Man kann den ganzen Tag schlecht gelaunt sein. Aber niemand zwingt einen dazu.


Da die Gefahr besteht, dass Du mir jetzt wieder Lüge, Gestammel oder Thema verfehlt an den Kopf wirfst, noch eine kleine Anmerkung:

Das Prinzip der Steuern ist Dir ein Begriff? Aus Steuergeldern werden viele Dinge finanziert.  Aber nur weil Du einen kleinen Beitrag zum Gesamtaufkommen der Steuern beiträgst, kannst Du daraus nicht ableiten, dass Dir die freie und unmittelbare Nutzung aller durch Steuern finanzierten Dinge garantiert ist.
Stell Dir vor: Fast alles, was aus Steuern finanziert wird, wirst Du nie nutzen. 

Aber vielleicht führst Du ja auch einen Feldzug, um alle kulturellen Einrichtungen schließen zu lassen, nur weil Du sie nie nutzen willst/wirst.
Such doch mal im Internet, wie viele Bundesbürger das Theater in Deiner Nähe besuchen. Und auch ich zahle Steuern, werde aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht zu Theatergästen in Deiner Stadt gehören.
Ich sollte dringend eine Petition einreichen, um Euer Theater schließen zu lassen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich will mal nicht so sein.

Reicht ja, wenn einer von uns beiden mißgünstig bist.


Gruß


----------



## *Weasel* (20. Juli 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Also auf meinem Server keine seltenheit 10/25ger rnd Clear (Ohne Hardmodes)
> 
> Und zuschnell geht es nicht. Ich finde es gut so es geht doch nicht darum das jeder alles hat. Meiner meinung geht es darum das jeder etwas zu tun hat und noch erreichen kann. Und das ist derzeit doch für fast jeden so.



Du vergisst aber das Ulduar der neueste Realm ist und hier die meisten Leute neue Chars hochgezogen haben. Es gibt auf Ulduar gerade mal 10 Gilden (Ally & Horde) die Naxx 25 clear haben und da will mir einer erzählen hier macht ne Rnd-Gruppe Ulduar clear...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Weasel* (20. Juli 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Also auf meinem Server keine seltenheit 10/25ger rnd Clear (Ohne Hardmodes)
> 
> Und zuschnell geht es nicht. Ich finde es gut so es geht doch nicht darum das jeder alles hat. Meiner meinung geht es darum das jeder etwas zu tun hat und noch erreichen kann. Und das ist derzeit doch für fast jeden so.



Du vergisst aber das Ulduar der neueste Realm ist und hier die meisten Leute neue Chars hochgezogen haben. Es gibt auf Ulduar gerade mal 10 Gilden (Ally & Horde) die Naxx 25 clear haben und da will mir einer erzählen hier macht ne Rnd-Gruppe Ulduar clear...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (20. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also bei uns gibt es ein paar Raidbündnisse die sich derzeit an den Hardmodes versuchen. Auf meinem Server sind aber nicht einmal 25% der Raidgruppen mit Ulduar Clear.
> Bei uns gab es heute einen kleinen Streit um unseren Erfolg und das wir nicht bei 3.2 dabei sind weil wir so noch ewig brauchen um den letzten Boss zu legen. Ich finde Ulduar einfach ab Kologarn recht schwer. Für die meisten Leute die auch jeden Monat ihre Gebühren entrichten zu schwer. Daher finde ich den neuen Kontent einfach drei vier Monate zu früh.
> ...



Sorry, aber da fällt mir nur ein =>> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<= ein.



back2topic

Yogg haben wir schon recht lange down. Wenn keiner rumeiert, wäre ein clear ohne Hardmodes locker an einem Abend drin.


----------



## Freakypriest (20. Juli 2009)

*Weasel* schrieb:


> Du vergisst aber das Ulduar der neueste Realm ist und hier die meisten Leute neue Chars hochgezogen haben. Es gibt auf Ulduar gerade mal 10 Gilden (Ally & Horde) die Naxx 25 clear haben und da will mir einer erzählen hier macht ne Rnd-Gruppe Ulduar clear...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein will ich nicht. Ich wollte mdamit nur verdeutlichen das man nicht einen Server als Grundlage nehmen kann. Mein Server ist das wohl das gegenteil von deinem, aber man muss es immer im Ganzen sehen.


----------



## BlackBirdone (20. Juli 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/azshara
> 
> Sieh selbst !
> 
> 24 Gilden Clear




Schade nur das nur 1 Gilde clear hat und zwar UndisputeD die haben Algalon down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Algalon ist ein boss und gehört dazu, wer den nicht killt hat nicht CLEAR


----------



## Omidas (20. Juli 2009)

Algalon ist ein Boss, der ohne Hardmode nicht zu legen ist.

Deswegen sehen ich und viele andere Clear vom Normalen Content wenn Yogg down


----------



## BlackBirdone (20. Juli 2009)

Dan nfehlt aber ein Boss, und eine Ini wo noch ein Boss steht ist nicht "clear"


----------



## Flasche (20. Juli 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Dan nfehlt aber ein Boss, und eine Ini wo noch ein Boss steht ist nicht "clear"



Jaja, die üblichen kleinen Spitzfindigkeiten...

Laut Achievment ist Ulduar clear, wenn Yogg gelegt wurde.
Aber Du kannst es gerne anders sehen.

Bliebe nur die Frage, ob Du behaupten würdest, Jemand hätte den Content clear, wenn er Algalon schon gelegt hat.

Wenn ja, finden sich sicher noch Aspekte des Contents, die derjeneige noch nicht gemacht hat. 


Aber da entscheidest Du dann sicher auch situativ, mmh?


----------



## BlackBirdone (20. Juli 2009)

Flasche schrieb:


> Jaja, die üblichen kleinen Spitzfindigkeiten...
> 
> Laut Achievment ist Ulduar clear, wenn Yogg gelegt wurde.
> Aber Du kannst es gerne anders sehen.
> ...




Dann währen alle Bosse down. Sicherlich gibs dan noch zeug das man machen könnte (yoggy ohne wächter ect) aber das ja optional, Algalon ist der letzte Boss in Ulduar, darüber lässt sich nicht streiten.


----------



## Flasche (20. Juli 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Dann währen alle Bosse down. Sicherlich gibs dan noch zeug das man machen könnte (yoggy ohne wächter ect) aber das ja optional, Algalon ist der letzte Boss in Ulduar, darüber lässt sich nicht streiten.




Auch Algalon ist optional, wenn ich Dich daran erinnern darf. 


Und mit Content habe ich nicht nur Ulduar gemeint, so nebenbei.

Aber darum geht es hier ja auch nicht.
Der TE jammert, weil er nicht den ganzen Content sehen kann, obwohl er 13 Euro im Monat bezahlt, und dass deshalb der nächste Patch später kommen soll.
Und stützt sich dann auf Zahlen, die er aufgeschnappt hat, wenn er behauptet, dass es 90% der anderen Spieler auch so ginge.

Nicht nur die Zahlen sind mehr als wacklig, vor allem sein 13 Euro Argument ist schlicht lächerlich.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> Blizzard hat das Problem das seine Kunden einfach nie wissen was sie wollen.
> Mal kommt neuer Kontent nicht schnell genug, dann ist er auf einmal zu schnell,
> dann soll es Helden-Klassen geben dann doch nicht, dann will jeder ne neue
> Rasse aber dann regt sich doch jeder auf, dann wollen alle ne neue Welt aber
> ...



Hallo,

Damit hast du bestimmt Recht. Doch um das zu entscheiden braucht sich Blizzard doch nur die Anzahl der Raids anzuschauen die schon durch sind.
Wenn bei Komplett Normal 10.12 % steht und bei Hardmod 0.07% dann sollte eigentlich klar sein...


1. Entweder zu schwer und muss leichter werden.
2. Mit neuen Spielinhalten noch 4 oder 8 Wochen warten.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzt ein Meteorit auf die Serverbank von Blizz fällt können wir alle nicht spielen.
> Deine Wenn und Aber Argumentationen sind lächerlich.
> Wenn dann kann soviel passieren.
> Aber wenn diese Spieler die noch nicht soweit sind ihren Acc nicht kündigen dann kommt der neue Content
> ...



Ja ich kenne den Server recht gut. Vor allem auf der Horde Seite.
Komisch nur das auf der Seite so viele Alli Gilden vorne sind. Dabei ist doch Verdamte Horde Totemwächter und SOTHO immer weit vorne DvK hätte ich auch besser eingeschätzt. PTE ist da wo ich gedacht habe.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> Hardmodes sind kein wirklicher Content, aber sie sind Teile der Quest, die benötigt wird, um wirklich alle Bosse in Ulduar zu legen. Mein Raid hat 10er- und 25er "Normal"modes durch, im 25er haben wir 5 Hardmodes geschafft und wipen gerade an Freya +3 herum. Nach meinem Gefühl sind die Hardmodes ungefähr auf dem Niveau, auf dem Sunwell vor dem Nerf war. Ich finde die zukünftig getrennten IDs für Normal- und Hardmode sehr gut, bin aber kein Fan der derzeitigen Form von Hardmode. Vor allem die Stundenbeschränkung bei Algalon empfinde ich als Blödsinn. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Hardmode-Belohnungen aus Ulduar nach Release des nächsten Patches von den Nicht-Hardmode-Belohnungen der nächsten Instanz übertroffen werden und schon wieder ein neues Tierset auf den Markt geschmissen wird, dann tun sich wohl nur Leute die Hardmodes an, die auf einen Ulduar-25er-Reitdrachen spekulieren.



Das der Hardmod kein richtiger Content ist stimmt schon. Dennoch muss man da durch um wirklich den letzten Störenfried in Ulduar zu vertreiben.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Hhuhu!
> 
> Da du mir freundlicherweise unterstellst, nicht zu lesen, bevor ich denke und schreibe, bin ich mal so nett auch gleich zu antworten.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Du hast bestimmt recht. Doch was ich meine und schon zig mal gepostet habe ist das derweil nur 10% den Kontent sauber haben. Verdammt wenig für schon neue Sachen. Und 100% Sauber mit Hardmod sind nur 0.07 %. Also nicht einmal 0.1%.

Findest du es okay für diese minimale Anzahl von Spieler vom Geld aller neue Sachen einzufügen? 
Ich finde es nicht okay. 

Gruß Durag


----------



## Nexilein (20. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Findest du es okay für diese minimale Anzahl von Spieler vom Geld aller neue Sachen einzufügen?
> Ich finde es nicht okay.
> 
> Gruß Durag



Sorry, aber was du da von dir gibst ist rational einfach nicht nachzuvollziehen.

Es wäre dir also lieber wenn Patch 3.2 erst in 3 Monaten kommen würde, und der Teil deiner Gebühren der an die Designer, etc. geht wird denen als Urlaubsgeld ausbezahlt?

Blizzard hat einen Release-Rythmus, und an den kannst du dich jeder Zeit anpassen wenn du möchtest. Raiden ist kein Pay per View und es ist auch keine Liveübertragung. Ob du das Kolloseum am erstenTag oder erst 3 Monate später betritts hast du alleine in der Hand und wenn du nicht sofort nach Release in's kolloseum gehst, dann ist das alleine deine Sache.

Der Content wird auch nicht für die Leute hinzugefügt die Ulduar jetzt schon clear haben, sondern für alle die da irgendwann mal hingehen werden.
Hast du auch rumgeheult weil es die Pestländer schon gab als du noch Lvl 10 warst?

Von mir aus kannst du gerne einen Trollpost verfassen, aber das du so tust als würdest du wirklich glauben was du da schreibst ist schon wirklich ein starkes Stück...


----------



## Flasche (20. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast bestimmt recht. Doch was ich meine und schon zig mal gepostet habe ist das derweil nur 10% den Kontent sauber haben. Verdammt wenig für schon neue Sachen. Und 100% Sauber mit Hardmod sind nur 0.07 %. Also nicht einmal 0.1%.
> 
> ...




Durag, Du solltest mal versuchen, das umzusetzen, was Du so vehement von anderen forderst.
Lies alle Posts und versuche sie zu verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht nur deine Zahlen sind mehr als fraglich, vor allem Deine Forderung, dass mit Deinem Geld (oder dem Geld der ominösen 90%) nichts finanziert werden darf, was Du/ihr nicht nutzen wirst/werdet, sind ziemlich kindisch.


----------



## BlackBirdone (20. Juli 2009)

> Nicht nur deine Zahlen sind mehr als fraglich



Die Zahlen sind Fakt.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was du da von dir gibst ist rational einfach nicht nachzuvollziehen.
> 
> Es wäre dir also lieber wenn Patch 3.2 erst in 3 Monaten kommen würde, und der Teil deiner Gebühren der an die Designer, etc. geht wird denen als Urlaubsgeld ausbezahlt?
> 
> ...



Schade das du dies nicht nachvollziehen kannst. Aber damit werden wir beide leben.

Und ja ich finde es zwei Monate zu früh für neue Inhalte. Der Grund ist das derzeit wie mehrfach erwähnt nur sehr wenige den Kontent Clear haben. Was Blizzard nun mit dem Geld macht ist mir sowas von Egal. Vielleicht mal einsetzen um die inzwischen wieder vermehrt aufkommende Goldspamer zu vertreiben. 
Oder ein paar Leute mehr für den Wöchentlichen Offline Status von 3 bis 11 Uhr auf von 3 bis 9 Uhr zu verkürzen. Oder mal einige Design Dinge leicht zu verändern.


----------



## advanced08 (20. Juli 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Dann währen alle Bosse down. Sicherlich gibs dan noch zeug das man machen könnte (yoggy ohne wächter ect) aber das ja optional, Algalon ist der letzte Boss in Ulduar, darüber lässt sich nicht streiten.



er ist optional und auch ohne gilt es clear !

er ist halt nen extra boss mit bonus loot und tittel genau wie sath 3d


und ich bin mir sicher das viele gilden yogg down haben 

auf aman thul gibt es schon rund 6 gilden die den 10er hm drachen haben 

und sogar eine die algalon down hat !


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

Flasche schrieb:


> Durag, Du solltest mal versuchen, das umzusetzen, was Du so vehement von anderen forderst.
> Lies alle Posts und versuche sie zu verstehen
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Das habe ich aber so niemals geschrieben. Ich finde nur das der neue Kontent ja getestet werden soll auf den Test Servern. Und wenn den Programmierern Langweilig wird könnten die kleinigkeiten verfeinern. Gaphik Dinge für was auch immer. Da würde mir zum Beispiel spontan einfallen das Mamuts nicht mehr wie Pik 7 in der Ecke stehen so sie auf einem kleinen erhöhten Kanal Deckel stehen. Das nur als Beispiel. 
Also einfach das Spiel nur an der einen oder anderen Ecke verfeinern. 
Oder meinst du das wäre nicht einmal nötig?
Oder alte Quests abändern wo man 17 mal das Ding X sammeln muss. Da reicht auch 10 mal. Oder zum Beispiel habe ich mit meinem Todesritter neulich in der alten Welt gequestet um den Titel zu bekommen für über alle die Quests gemacht. Dort gibt es eine wo man mit Silvanus reden muss. Der ist bei mir aber schon Tot. Wäre toll wenn der Questzielort ein anderer sein könnte.

Das alles wären kleine Beispiele die toll wären. 

Und die Leute bei Blizzard bekommen wirklich keine Langeweile nur weil sie zwei Monate länger Testen können bevor sie etwas Online schicken. Es wäre dann Bugg Freier. Und deutlich mehr Leute mit dem Kontent durch als zur Zeit.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Durag Silberbart (20. Juli 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> er ist optional und auch ohne gilt es clear !
> 
> er ist halt nen extra boss mit bonus loot und tittel genau wie sath 3d
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Also 6 und nur eine. Das klingt nicht nach wirklich viel. 

Mfg Durag


----------



## Lorak (20. Juli 2009)

also ich hab schon alles solo gecleart^^ 

ne im ernst
wir stehen schon seit 2 monaten vor yoggi, weil wir net so viel leute im raidpool sind un deshlb au net jede id überhaupt bis zu ihm kommen


----------



## R33p3r (20. Juli 2009)

also wir sind auch erst bei Yogg (25er) P3 angekommen wo es dann im Chaos endet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das seit ca 3 wochen ^^ ansonsten bis auf levi mit 2 tower gehts recht easy wenn auch teilweise gegimped wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hardmodes sind für uns von daher noch nicht relevant, finden die meisten auch sinnlos ausser das man daran evtl noch skill festmachen kann der ansonsten abhanden gekommen ist ......


----------



## nubbeldupp (20. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich hab general down und stand yogg schon gegenüber .... meine gilde hat yogg down und atm arbeiten wir an 10/25er hardmodes... need auf alagon xD


----------



## dumogin (20. Juli 2009)

@ Durag Silberbart
Blizz könnte die Patches auch ohne Test einfach so zum Download freigeben die Bugs können denen am A**** vorbeigehen es ist nunmal so das Blizz eine Aktiengesellschaft ist die auf Gewinn ausgelegt ist! Und um Gewinn zu erwirtschaften müssen sie die Spieler zufriedenstellen.

Sie können es sich nicht leisten ein halbes Jahr an einem Patch zu Arbeiten den die Spieler wollen immer wieder etwas neues sehen!

Naja deine Idee ecken zu verfeinern warum soll man das also ehrlich das lohnt sich doch nicht wenn dann die WoW Engine 2.0 entwickeln und Gleich die ganze Welt überarbeiten! Aber das braucht Zeit..... Und die alten Quests überarbeiten dann kann man WoW Gleich Neuentwickeln was sicher 3 Jahre und mehr in Anspruch nehmen würde.

Und zum Thema Bugs: Spiele mal Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung das hat Bugs aber WoW ist ziemlich Bugfrei!

Mfg Dumogin


----------



## Hasgli (20. Juli 2009)

Naja Naxx war auch alles andere als ne Hausnummer - ne einfache Einstiegsinstanz. Ulduar hat den passenden Schwierigkeitgrad...ist halt kein stumpfes rumstehen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber ich finde auch, das der Patch einen ticken zu früh kommt....könnte mit dem Drachen knapp werden. Ich finde auch nicht, dass nur die ersten 3 Raids auf dem Server eine realistische Chance darauf haben sollten.


----------



## Flasche (21. Juli 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind Fakt.



Ich habe weiter vorne schonmal ausgeführt, warum die Zahlen eben nicht fakt sind.
Du solltest nicht alles kritiklos übernehmen. Manchmal hilft es, sich Dinge genauer anzusehen und zu überprüfen.


----------



## Flasche (21. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das habe ich aber so niemals geschrieben. Ich finde nur das der neue Kontent ja getestet werden soll auf den Test Servern. Und wenn den Programmierern Langweilig wird könnten die kleinigkeiten verfeinern. Gaphik Dinge für was auch immer. Da würde mir zum Beispiel spontan einfallen das Mamuts nicht mehr wie Pik 7 in der Ecke stehen so sie auf einem kleinen erhöhten Kanal Deckel stehen. Das nur als Beispiel.
> ...



OK, Du hast es etwas anders formuliert. Zum Beispiel so:



Durag schrieb:


> Du hast genau wie viele andere NICHT gelesen aber du nimmst dir das Recht deine dadurch nicht kompetente Meinung zu Posten.
> Okay also für die Nicht Leser noch mal: Es gibt derzeit nur 10.12% Raidgruppe die im Normal Ulduar Clear haben. Ohne Hardmods.
> 
> Und Weltweit gibt es derzeit nur 0.07% Raidgruppen die den Hardmod Clear haben.
> ...




Aber immerhin hast Du Deine Argumentation schonmal geändert und lenkst jetzt die Diskussion auf Dinge, die von Blizz noch zu beheben wären.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem an dieser Argumentation ist allerdings, dass es bei Blizzard mit Sicherheit - wie in jeder vernünftigen SW-Schmiede - zwei unterschiedliche Teams sind, die sich um Bugfixing und Erstellen von neuen Features kümmern.

Die beiden haben in der Realität nur wenig miteinander zu tun. In Ausnahmefällen werden kurzfristig Ressourcen vom einen Team an das andere ausgeliehen. Aber da muss der Baum schon lichterloh brennen, bevor das passiert. Oder irgendeiner der Entwickler hat in seinem Team aktuell nichts mehr zu tun und dreht nur Däumchen.
Aber das habe ich noch nie erlebt. Bei SW-Entwicklung gibt es leider immer etwas zu tun.

Wenn das also Deine letzten Bauchschmerzen sind, kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, Dich über den neuen Content zu freuen und zu hoffen, dass das andere Team zumindest die gröbsten Schnitzer im Spiel ausbügelt.

Nebenbei bemerkt, kann ich vor den Blizzardentwicklern nur den Hut ziehen, dass es bei einem Projekt dieser Größenordnung nur so wenige Bugs und Probleme gibt. Das habe ich schon anders erlebt. Und das bei SW, die deutlich wichtiger war, als irgend ein MMORPG.

Deshalb kann ich mit kleinen Bugs, wie zum Beispiel dem Mammut, das schief auf einem Kanaldeckel steht, ziemlich entspannt leben.
Das tritt in der Regel nur in Städten auf und da bei mir zumindest vor allem vor Briefkästen.

Stört meinen Spielspaß in keinster Weise. Und der Aufwand, der betrieben werden müsste, so etwas zu korrigieren, steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.
Es sind leider oft Kleinigkeiten, die in der Fehlerbehebung enorme Eingriffe in den Code verursachen (würden). Und bevor sich irgendein Entwickler Ewigkeiten mit schief stehenden Mounts beschäftigt, soll er sich lieber mit wichtigeren Dingen auseinandersetzen.

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Blizzard das ähnlich sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (21. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Ja ich kenne den Server recht gut. Vor allem auf der Horde Seite.
> Komisch nur das auf der Seite so viele Alli Gilden vorne sind. Dabei ist doch Verdamte Horde Totemwächter und SOTHO immer weit vorne DvK hätte ich auch besser eingeschätzt. PTE ist da wo ich gedacht habe.



Kann ich dir sagen woran es liegt.
Die Alliraids sind 5-7 Tage die Woche unterwegs, die Horderaids nur 3-4 und trotzdem haben viele auf unserem Server Yoggi down, im 10ner noch viel mehr Leute als im 25ger.
Wir haben heute im 10ner die ersten versuche an Algalon gemacht und ich muss es sagen, fieses Ding, nach 1 Stunde Versuche, 100g Repkosten und ihn auf 70%, dann despawnt die Hupe einfach.
Sehr schöner Kampf.


----------



## Toamar (21. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das wir oft Wipen was dann die Moral down bringt.
> Mfg Durag



Also Whipen gehört zu Uldar dazu, 
wir haben an vielen T8-Bosse so oft im Dreck gelegen, 
blos irgendwann viel der Großen und nach zwei Stunden whipen lag er dann.
Danach gehts immer nach dem 1-3ten mal.

Also wer nicht Whipe-Immun ist, hat in Uldar defenitiv nichts verloren!


----------



## marsv (21. Juli 2009)

fraglich ist doch, was schief gelaufen ist wenn man anderen etwas nicht gönnt, was einem selber nicht schadet?


----------



## Kirimaus (21. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Wenn bei Komplett Normal 10.12 % steht und bei Hardmod 0.07% dann sollte eigentlich klar sein...
> 
> 
> 1. Entweder zu schwer und muss leichter werden.
> 2. Mit neuen Spielinhalten noch 4 oder 8 Wochen warten.



naja noch ist erst Patch Teil 1 da, gestern glaub ich 2? 
Ich weiß nicht wann Blizzcon ist, kann mir aber gut 
vorstellen das noch bis dahin gewartet wird. Das sind
ja vielleicht noch 3 - 4 Wochen und wenn es nur 2 sind
macht das ja auch nichts, ob ich nun 2 Wochen später
als alle andern anfange ist doch auch egal oder? Ich
meine es waren auch nicht gleich alle 80. Die ersten 
haben Naxx schon nach 2 Wochen geraidet andere erst
nach einem Monat.

Aber ich sag mal, lieber zuviel Content als zu wenig oder?^^


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Juli 2009)

sonntag zum ersten mal freya im 25er getötet - gestern hodir auf 8 % ... das tat richtig weh.
Thorim erst einmal n bischen angespielt. ihn aber nie zu gesicht bekommen ^^ 

anbei war letztens im 10er mal unterwegs ... ey die Ini kann echt richtig lustig sein. wenn man nur 25er kennt kommt einem der 10er vor wie ein Kindergarten. also sich damit zu rühmen den 10er durch zu haben und nach neuem Content zu schreien find ich etwas Banane.

lg Sily


----------



## Gutgore (21. Juli 2009)

Also wir haben ulduar 13/14 clear

Ich finde ja das yogg der endboss ist und nicht algalon so wie viele sagen , und ulduar gilt eigtl mir 13/14 als clear , es gibt nicht umsonst das clear archivment wenn man die 13 bosse down hat. Algalon ist ein optionaler boss und nicht notwendig , vorallem ist er zudem nur da damit die etwas besseren gilden die hardmodes machen können , damit ihnen nicht langweilig ist und am ende algalon zu klatschen.


----------



## Omidas (21. Juli 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> sonntag zum ersten mal freya im 25er getötet - gestern hodir auf 8 % ... das tat richtig weh.
> Thorim erst einmal n bischen angespielt. ihn aber nie zu gesicht bekommen ^^
> 
> anbei war letztens im 10er mal unterwegs ... ey die Ini kann echt richtig lustig sein. wenn man nur 25er kennt kommt einem der 10er vor wie ein Kindergarten. also sich damit zu rühmen den 10er durch zu haben und nach neuem Content zu schreien find ich etwas Banane.
> ...




Kannst du so nicht sagen. Blizzard hat selber gesagt (Realität sieht leicht anders aus), dass 10er und 25iger
parallel laufen soll und das keiner 25iger gehen muss. Sollte halt ein Entgegenkommen an kleiner Gilden sein,
die keine 25ig Leute konstant aufbringen können.

Auch wenns wirklich leichter ist. Für Leute die explizit nur 10er gehen ist dann halt Yogg dort Down auch
eine Art Clear.

Edit:
Grad mal den Quote auf den richtigen Post abgeändert. Wundert mich, das mir keiner gesagt hat, das mein
Tex absolute gar nicht zu dem passt, was ich zitiert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (21. Juli 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Für Leute die explizit nur 10er gehen ist dann halt Yogg dort Down auch
> eine Art Clear.



Aber genau diese Leute werden in diesem Thread ausser acht gelassen, nur weil es keine Statisk darüber gibt. Aber jeder weis das die clear Zahlen im 10ner deutlich über 25liegen.


----------



## Lari (21. Juli 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Aber genau diese Leute werden in diesem Thread ausser acht gelassen, nur weil es keine Statisk darüber gibt. Aber jeder weis das die clear Zahlen im 10ner deutlich über 25liegen.


Und ich bin trotzdem stolz drauf, denn soooo viele sind es auch im 10er nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thornbearer (21. Juli 2009)

Wir raiden kaum noch, die Luft ist irgendwie raus und PvP macht mir persönlich atm mehr Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im 10er stehen wir neuerdings vor Vezax, im 25er vor Mimiron, die ersten Versuche letzte ID sahen schon reeeelativ gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind halt ne Gruppe, die sich Zeit lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommi1981 (21. Juli 2009)

Bei uns ist es fast genau so...

25 stehen wir vor Mimiron...

Im 10 machen wir xt, freya, Hodir, Thorim im HM...aber vezax bekommen wir nicht Down .-(


----------



## xx-elf (21. Juli 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> Wir raiden kaum noch, die Luft ist irgendwie raus und PvP macht mir persönlich atm mehr Laune
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist doch egal wie lange ihr braucht hauptsache es macht fun und ihr kommt weiter, war für mich eigt. immer das wichtigste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (21. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Und ich bin trotzdem stolz drauf, denn soooo viele sind es auch im 10er nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Natürlich kannst stolz drauf sein bestreite ich ja gar nicht. Nur hier wird sich soviel aufgeret das viele nicht alles sehen und mitbezahlt wird. Aber wenn man die 10ner gruppen mit einrechnen würde sähe die Statistik ganz anders aus.


----------



## xx-elf (21. Juli 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst stolz drauf sein bestreite ich ja gar nicht. Nur hier wird sich soviel aufgeret das viele nicht alles sehen und mitbezahlt wird. Aber wenn man die 10ner gruppen mit einrechnen würde sähe die Statistik ganz anders aus.



Glaube niemals einer Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne im ernst was sagen Statistiken den aus? Hmm 54,348 % haben Auraya im 25er down, also sind wir schlechter als 54,348% aller Spieler??

Quatsch Statistiken sind relativ egal, da es viele Faktoren gibt die da reinspielen, die keine Statistik wiedergeben kann.
Manche Server z.B. sind deutlich weiter als andere, weil z.B. merh Spieler drauf sind usw. .


----------



## Füchtella (21. Juli 2009)

Huhu Durag!



Durag schrieb:


> Du hast bestimmt recht. Doch was ich meine und schon zig mal gepostet habe ist das derweil nur 10% den Kontent sauber haben. Verdammt wenig für schon neue Sachen. Und 100% Sauber mit Hardmod sind nur 0.07 %. Also nicht einmal 0.1%.


Dann solltest du aber auch sehen, dass genau diese Zahlen von einigen hier - argumentativ gut begründet - skeptisch gesehen werden.



> Findest du es okay für diese minimale Anzahl von Spieler vom Geld aller neue Sachen einzufügen?
> Ich finde es nicht okay.



Ich habe - ganz generell - nichts gegen neue Spielinhalte.

Ich kann dich bis zu einem gewissen Punkt verstehen.
 Wenn der neue Inhalt wirklich nur für die oberen 0,7-10% der Spieler wären, hielte ich das auch für ziemlichen Mumpitz. Diese Situation gab es in WoW schonmal: Zu Classic-Zeiten, etwa, als das 40er Naxxramas reingepatcht wurde.
Wer hatte denn ernsthaft damals schon alles andere durch? Kaum jemand.
Und damals gab es auch keine Möglichkeiten Aufzuholen. Wer MCnciht durch hatte, brauchte in BWL gar nicht erst reingehen, etc.
Deshalb wurden ja auch die Rufe laut, eben genau diese Instanz, die halt kaum jemand von innen gesehen hatte, in WotLK nochmal neu aufzulegen. Und ich gehöre auch zu denen, die sich darüber gefreut haben hihi.

Ich finde aber, dass Blizzard grade in diesem Punkt - Spieler haben Inhalte nicht gesehen - enorm dazugelernt hat.
Marken und Ausrüstung, die man damit kaufen kann, um zu "höheren" Instanzen aufschließen zu können, die in BC kamen, gingen genau in die Richtung.
Auch die Hardmodes gehen in diese Richtung.
Es gibt ein Basisprogramm, in dem man eine Raidinstanz durchkämpft und das meiste sieht. Und für Leute, die das schneller schaffen als andere, gibt es Hardmodes, mit denen sie sich die Zeit vertreiben können. Sowohl der langsame wie auch der schnelle Raid genießen dieselbe Instanz, aber auf unterschiedlichem Niveau.


Und grad wenn ich mir anschaue, wie das Kolosseum gestaltet sein soll, habe ich den starken Eindruck, dass es ein weitere Schritt in diese Richtung ist:

Das soll im 5er, 10er, 25er, jeweils auf normal und heroisch, und auch noch mit Hardmodes oder eben ohne spielbar sein?
Also wenn da nicht für fast jeden Ausrüstungsstand, Zeitpool, Skill was dabei ist,d ann weiß ich's nicht.
Ich wage einfach mal die Behauptung, dass eigentlich jeder sich das Kolosseum anschauen können wird, und dort auf eine seinem Leistungsstand angemessene Art Spaß haben kann.


Und zusammen mit dem Kolosseum kommen ja auch noch so Sachen wie ID-Verlängerung. Die es grade für Leute mit weniger Zeit leichter machen, große Raidinstanzen abzuschließen.
Grade für Leute, die argumentieren wie du - wir kommen an unseren 2 Raidabenden einfach nicht weit genug - müsste das doch praktisch sein.


So.
Und weil ich das alles zusammen so betrachte wie oben beschrieben, finde ich auch nicht, dass dieser Spielinhalt nun zu früh kommt. Weil ich ihn als zusätzliche Wahlmöglichkeit ansehe, wo ich grade Spaß haben könnte, und nicht als etwas, das ich nun nicht spielen können werde.
Wäre das Kolosseum eine "richtige große Raidinstanz", z.B. Eiskronezitadelle mit Arthas als Endboss, dann ja - dann würde ich dir zustimmen und sagen: der Inhalt kommt zu früh.
Aber ich denke, das ist es eben nicht.

mfg


----------



## Sir Wagi (21. Juli 2009)

Algalon und diverse Hardmodes fehlen noch ^^ ...

Content ? Her damit ^^ ...


----------



## Ciquo (21. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Um es noch einmal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Es geht nicht um zu schwer oder zu leicht. Die schreiben erste ID und schon fast durch glaube ich einfach nicht. Das ist Schneegestöber.
> Ich will nur damit sagen das der neue Kontent drei Monate zu früh am Start ist.
> Man hätte ja auch ruhig ein oder zwei 5er Instanzen rein bauen können das hätte gereicht.
> 
> ...




...hm...nur kurz weil die arbeit ruft...

spielen alle leute andere spiele auch immer auf dem höchsten schwierigkeitsgrad? definitiv nicht. obwohl alle dafür gleichviel bezahlt haben. beschwert sich jemand? nein.
die leute die viel zeit in ein spiel investieren spielen es auch auf einem höheren schwierigkeitsgrad...

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Durag Silberbart (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Also Clear ist für mich der 25er Kontent. Der Grund dafür ist das der kampf gegen Arthas früher oder später auch kommt. Und wenn man ihn Down hat so wird er Frostmourne nur im 25er Droppen. 
Ich als Todesritter will dieses Schwert haben und ich werde es auch bekommen. Doch da muss blizzard eben mit neuen Kontent Dingern etwas länger warten als nur bis 0.07% soweit sind. Das ist einfach viel zu wenig um schon neue Dinge raus zu bringen.

Mfg Durag


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (21. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich als Todesritter will dieses Schwert haben und ich werde es auch bekommen. Doch da muss blizzard eben mit neuen Kontent Dingern etwas länger warten als nur bis 0.07% soweit sind. Das ist einfach viel zu wenig um schon neue Dinge raus zu bringen.



Wieso? bisher fahren sie doch ganz gut damit. Neuer Kontent kam doch bisher immer obwohl erst ein Bruchteil die Raidinstanzen überhaupt von innen gesehen haben.

Und Kontent ist auch 10er Kontent, es gibt ne menge Gilden die nur 10er machen.

Aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht wie du auf die Zahl kommst, ich denke die wenigsten Gilden Tragen sich bei den Seiten überhaupt ein, Blizzard wird es sehr genau wissen und auch abschätzen können wann sie neuen Kontent bringen.


----------



## advanced08 (21. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also Clear ist für mich der 25er Kontent. Der Grund dafür ist das der kampf gegen Arthas früher oder später auch kommt. Und wenn man ihn Down hat so wird er Frostmourne nur im 25er Droppen.
> Ich als Todesritter will dieses Schwert haben und ich werde es auch bekommen. Doch da muss blizzard eben mit neuen Kontent Dingern etwas länger warten als nur bis 0.07% soweit sind. Das ist einfach viel zu wenig um schon neue Dinge raus zu bringen.
> ...



0,07 ? dachschade ?

du wirst so oder so die chance haben spätestens wenn wieder ein addon rauskommt und alle bosse generft werden (pre wotlk) damit jeder casual den kontent sieht


wie weit seit ihr den in ulduar wenn ich fragen darf ??

falls es dir zu langsam geht kannst du auch die gilde wechseln niemand zwingt dich da zu bleiben


----------



## Monoecus (21. Juli 2009)

Unsere 10er Gruppe ist derzeit bei General Vezax, eine 25er Gruppe haben wir noch nicht, die Gilde ist erst 2 Wochen alt.

Das Problem besteht einfach darin, dass alle "Easy-Naxx" gewohnt sind und sich in Ulduar nicht anstrengen (wollen).



Bestes Beispiel: Mimiron

Shockblast.... Alle Nahkämpfer weglaufen!!

Schurke tot. "Upps"


----------



## 24hgamer (21. Juli 2009)

Ulduar 10 clear
Ulduar 25 vor yoggi

Ganz ehrlich: Ulduar ist nicht schwer! Meistens liegt es daran, dass bestimmte einzelne Leute zu blöd dafür sind oder, wie bei uns, oft 3-4 Leute fehlen und der raid nicht stattfindet...


----------



## Irkirtark (21. Juli 2009)

Ulduar ist sehr sehr sehr viel genervt worden! Also Ulduar ist schon fast Kindergarten wie Naxx...
WoW ist ein Zeitaufwendiges Spiel. Ich bin nicht gerade in ner Elitegilde und stehen diese woche zum ersten mal vorm Endboss. Wir ham zurzeit 3 Raidtage im 25 und 2 im 10ner und es waren mal beides 3. Ich kann nur sagen wer viel zeit mit raiden verbringt bekommt die Bosse auch ihrgentwann down.^^


----------



## advanced08 (21. Juli 2009)

> WoW ist ein Zeitaufwendiges Spiel. Ich bin nicht gerade in ner Elitegilde und stehen diese woche zum ersten mal vorm Endboss. Wir ham zurzeit 3 Raidtage im 25 und 2 im 10ner und es waren mal beides 3. Ich kann nur sagen wer viel zeit mit raiden verbringt bekommt die Bosse auch ihrgentwann down.^^



nicht viel anders als bei sogenannten "elite" gilden diese gilden sind nur viel weiter vorne weil die


1. großen raidpool haben 

2. meißtens schon auf den ptr üben 

3. leute haben die auf den bildschirm gucken ihre rota fahren und sich gleichzeitig dabei bewegen 


wir haben genausoviele raidtage wobei 10er kein muss ist dieser ist eher zum "fun"

trotzdem ist die gilde in der ich mich befinde server beste hordengilde

edit: und zeitaufwändig ist halt für jeden anders 

ob ich nun 3x in der woche nachdem ich von der arbeit komme und mich mit einem anderen hobby beschäftige oder ob ich wow spiele ist das gleiche

oder ob ich statt den 4 tagen die ich mich noch frei beschäftigen kann 10er raids mache oder irgendwas anderes in wow was wahrscheinlich total sinnlos ist ^^


----------



## Durag Silberbart (21. Juli 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> 0,07 ? dachschade ?
> 
> du wirst so oder so die chance haben spätestens wenn wieder ein addon rauskommt und alle bosse generft werden (pre wotlk) damit jeder casual den kontent sieht
> 
> ...




Wir Wipen im Moment bei den Wächtern. 
Eine Woche liegt einer meist Thorim. Bisher erst einmal Freya. Hodir hatten wir noch nicht einmal unter 50%. Eine Woche später scheitern wir komplett an den dreien.
Die Katzen Tante liegen wir immer zwar ab und an im zweiten oder dritten versuch.
Hardmod noch keinen Versuch.

Und ich denke jetzt wird es noch einen Monat bis zum Life kommen dauern. Wenn es aber noch zwei Monate oder gar drei dauern würde wären wir bestimmt fast durch. Und auch bestimmt viele andere Raidbündnisse.


----------



## Ciquo (21. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Wir Wipen im Moment bei den Wächtern.
> Eine Woche liegt einer meist Thorim. Bisher erst einmal Freya. Hodir hatten wir noch nicht einmal unter 50%. Eine Woche später scheitern wir komplett an den dreien.
> Die Katzen Tante liegen wir immer zwar ab und an im zweiten oder dritten versuch.
> Hardmod noch keinen Versuch.
> ...



wenn ihr jetzt bei den wächtern wiped, dann glaube ich kaum dass ihr den laden in 2-3 monaten clear hättet (von hardmodes garnicht zu sprechen).
irgendwas läuft bei euch ganz schief. finden die raids regelmäßig statt? wenn ja und ihr wirklich gildenintern geht, also einigermaßen eingespielt seid, dann habt ihr entweder das gear für ulduar noch nicht (-> naxx gehen und nicht gleich in den neuen content stürmen!) oder eure spieler sollten sich mal ein wenig mit ihrer klasse beschäftigen. es gibt in jeden klassenforum guides die man durcharbeiten sollte. (d.h. nicht nur schnell drüberlesen!)

wenn man wow im endcontent spielt dann ist meineserarchtens nicht die quantität der spielzeit, sondern vorallem die qualität entscheident! sprich: guides lesen, das spielen der eigenen klasse optimieren usw...
wenn ihr dazu nicht bereit seid, dann solltet ihr euch auch mit dem schwierigkeitsgrad "einfach" (siehe meinen ersten post auf s.7) zufriedengeben!


mfg

Ciquo


----------



## BimmBamm (21. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Also Clear ist für mich der 25er Kontent. Der Grund dafür ist das der kampf gegen Arthas früher oder später auch kommt. Und wenn man ihn Down hat so wird er Frostmourne nur im 25er Droppen.



Oh, es geht also nur um den Loot. Nur mal so: Bisher ist überhaupt nicht klar, ob Arthas das Ding fallen lässt. Ferner ist's ein "Legendary" mit entsprechender Drop-Chance (manche haben nach 50 Illidan-Runs immer noch nicht einmal eine der Cleven zu Gesicht bekommen). Dann mußt Du es auch noch erwürfeln.



> Ich als Todesritter will dieses Schwert haben und ich werde es auch bekommen. Doch da muss blizzard eben mit neuen Kontent Dingern etwas länger warten als nur bis 0.07% soweit sind. Das ist einfach viel zu wenig um schon neue Dinge raus zu bringen.



Was hat es mit dem neuen Content zu tun, ob Du das Schwert bekommen wirst? Mit sehr, sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit (wenn es denn überhaupt implementiert wird) wirst Du das Schwert nicht bekommen. Du kannst also gleich mit dem Raiden aufhören, wenn das alles ist, um was es Dir geht!


----------



## Durag Silberbart (21. Juli 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> wenn ihr jetzt bei den wächtern wiped, dann glaube ich kaum dass ihr den laden in 2-3 monaten clear hättet (von hardmodes garnicht zu sprechen).
> irgendwas läuft bei euch ganz schief. finden die raids regelmäßig statt? wenn ja und ihr wirklich gildenintern geht, also einigermaßen eingespielt seid, dann habt ihr entweder das gear für ulduar noch nicht (-> naxx gehen und nicht gleich in den neuen content stürmen!) oder eure spieler sollten sich mal ein wenig mit ihrer klasse beschäftigen. es gibt in jeden klassenforum guides die man durcharbeiten sollte. (d.h. nicht nur schnell drüberlesen!)
> 
> wenn man wow im endcontent spielt dann ist meineserarchtens nicht die quantität der spielzeit, sondern vorallem die qualität entscheident! sprich: guides lesen, das spielen der eigenen klasse optimieren usw...
> ...



Hallo,

Ja wir gehen Regelmäßig. Donnerstag die ersten Bosse meist bis Katzentante. Dienstags dann so weit es reicht.
Und nein. Bei uns auf dem Server gibt es von der Struktur her keine oder nur extrem wenig Gildenintere Raids. Wir sind da anders Organisiert als auf den meisten anderen Servern.
Die Raidbündnisse ziehen die besten Spieler von den Gilden zusammen. Unser Top Raid war zu BC Zeiten einer der besten 100 in Europa. Jetzt hat sich der Hauptorganisator leider von WOW komplett verabschiedet. Daher ist der Raid nun zu drei Raids aufgeteilt. Darunter hat dann auch die Qualität gelitten.

Und unsere Leute sind wohl keine Profi Spieler. Aber auch keine die nicht wissen was zu tun ist. Ich denke wir sind recht gut. Durchschnitt eben.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Greatmage (21. Juli 2009)

Unser Raidbündnis steht bei 3 Raidabenden 20.00-23.00 Uhr jetzt bei 11/14 - also Mimiron Down

Ich glaube bei vielen Raids die so "semiprof." spielen gibt es jetzt auch Probleme im Sommerloch mit den Anmeldezahlen.


----------



## Copeland (21. Juli 2009)

Bei uns stehen noch Thorim, Vezax und Yogg.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (21. Juli 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Oh, es geht also nur um den Loot. Nur mal so: Bisher ist überhaupt nicht klar, ob Arthas das Ding fallen lässt. Ferner ist's ein "Legendary" mit entsprechender Drop-Chance (manche haben nach 50 Illidan-Runs immer noch nicht einmal eine der Cleven zu Gesicht bekommen). Dann mußt Du es auch noch erwürfeln.
> 
> 
> 
> Was hat es mit dem neuen Content zu tun, ob Du das Schwert bekommen wirst? Mit sehr, sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit (wenn es denn überhaupt implementiert wird) wirst Du das Schwert nicht bekommen. Du kannst also gleich mit dem Raiden aufhören, wenn das alles ist, um was es Dir geht!



1. Nein es geht nicht "NUR" um den Loot sondern um Fairness im fortschreiten den Kontent.
2. Klar ist es eine Legendäre Waffe. Es mag sein das er oder ein anderer diese Waffe nicht Droppt. Doch es wird eine Legendäre sein. Sollte Frostmourne droppen dann bin ich der einzige Todesritter. Und ich werde diese Waffe ohne Würfeln bekommen. Daher bekommen bestimmte andere Waffen andere Klassen auch zuerst. Dolche mit Beweglichkeit und Angriffskraft auch erst der Schurke und erst dann der Jäger. Wenn an dem Tag nur ein Schurke dabei ist dann ist er ohne Würfeln der Besitzer. Es sei den er will nicht oder ist Schwert Schurke oder ähnliches.


----------



## advanced08 (21. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Wir Wipen im Moment bei den Wächtern.
> Eine Woche liegt einer meist Thorim. Bisher erst einmal Freya. Hodir hatten wir noch nicht einmal unter 50%. Eine Woche später scheitern wir komplett an den dreien.
> Die Katzen Tante liegen wir immer zwar ab und an im zweiten oder dritten versuch.
> Hardmod noch keinen Versuch.
> ...




dann liegt es an der gilde nicht an dir in deinen fall würd ich dir raten gilde zu verlassen und auf einen neuen releam und dort eine gute gilde suchen am besten sogar vor dem releam die gilde suchen damit man nicht umsonst transt 

bei meiner alten gilde war es auch so ulduar konnte man vergessen mit der obwohl ich viel spaß hatte in naxx und co war ich eher auf "progress" aus als die anderen 

hab mir ne gilde gesucht und bin nun sehr zufrieden das was wir in 3 tagen machen hätte ich bei meiner alten nichtmal in 1 ganze woche geschafft ^^


----------



## Vrocas (21. Juli 2009)

Also mir gehts beim raiden hauptsache, die Instanz zu erkunden. gerade Ulduar und auch einige der alten Instanzen sind super schön designed worde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da verachte ich jeden, der da schnell schnell rushen will, weil sowas echt total nervt >_>

@Topic: Ulduar wird so schnell niemand im Hardmode clearen, endlich ma was, an dem sich ein paar Spieler die Zähne aus beißen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (21. Juli 2009)

ulduar im hardmode ist schon clear ._. genau so wie viele anderen gilden


----------



## BimmBamm (21. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> 1. Nein es geht nicht "NUR" um den Loot sondern um Fairness im fortschreiten den Kontent.



Wo ist das Problem mit der Fairness? Du legst willkürlich fest, erst wenn Ulduar25 clear ist, dann ist der Content clear - mit der fadenscheinigen Begründung, daß ein Schwert, von dem noch keiner weiß, ob und wie es im Spiel implementiert wird, Deiner höchstpersönlichen Glaskugel nach bei Arthas25 fällt. Weiterhin begründest Du Deine Zahlen mit einer Seite, die noch nicht mal euren Clear-Run auflisten würde, weil Du nicht mit der Gilde raidest - und behauptest, diese Zahlen hätten auch nur irgendwie eine Aussagekraft.

Wenn eine Gilde zu wenig Leute für die 25er oder zu wenig Zeit hat, dann ist für die der Content mit Yoggi clear und sie freut sich auf neues! Man darf auch nicht vergessen, daß nicht nur Raider mit dem nächsten Patch neue Spielinhalte bekommen (5er-Ini, neue Dailies etc.). Da ist für jeden was dabei - und nicht nur für die von Dir behaupteten ominösen 10 %!

Ich habe das Gefühl, Du hast Angst, das nächste AddOn kommt, bevor Du Dein Frostmourne hast. 



> 2. Klar ist es eine Legendäre Waffe. Es mag sein das er oder ein anderer diese Waffe nicht Droppt. Doch es wird eine Legendäre sein. Sollte Frostmourne droppen dann bin ich der einzige Todesritter.



Noch - der Content wird noch lang; die Gruppen ändern sich. Und wenn das Ding so eine Drop-Rate wie das Baron-Mount hat (_sofern_ es das Ding überhaupt geben wird), dann hast Du es nach 300 Raids immer noch nicht (1 %).


----------



## Snacksize (22. Juli 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Noch - der Content wird noch lang; die Gruppen ändern sich. Und wenn das Ding so eine Drop-Rate wie das Baron-Mount hat (_sofern_ es das Ding überhaupt geben wird), dann hast Du es nach 300 Raids immer noch nicht (1 %).


hmm dann hat er es theoretisch nach 100 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das sind dann 100 wochen, wenn wir annehmen, dass die id jeden mittwoch zurückgesetzt wird
das sind wiederum etwas mehr als 2 jahre... viel spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meiner meinung nach *kann* Frostmourne garnicht ins Spiel implementiert werden...
Anders als die Gleven von Illidan ist dieses Schwert verflucht und von dem lichking besessen
auch wenn man ihn tötet, dann glaub ich nicht, dass man es aufnehmen kann

Toll wäre, wenn dann so ein RP-Event starten würde und Tirion Fordring mit dem Ashbringer kommt
und dem Arthas den hintern versohlt... danach wird crostmourne zerstört, mit der Begründung, dass
diese Klinge schon genug Schaden angerichtet hat^^

@TE: wir sind in ulduar bei mimiron ^^... aber im 10er =/

so long


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Juli 2009)

Snacksize schrieb:


> hmm dann hat er es theoretisch nach 100 mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nope - das ist bei jedem Raid dann eine Chance von 1:100, daß das Ding fällt. Siehe Baron-Mount: Manche brauchen ein paar nicht nennenswerte Versuche; andere haben es nach 500 Runs noch nicht.

Meiner Ansicht nach geht es dem TE gar nicht um die angeblichen 90 % der Spieler, die angeblich Ulduar noch nicht nach seiner höchstpersönlichen Definition "clear" haben. Er hat Angst, daß seine Raidgruppe irgendwann zerfällt, wenn der neue Content kommt und er somit keine Aussicht mehr hat, einen Gegenstand, der nicht mal sicher implementiert ist, zu bekommen. 

Blizz geht den bei BC erprobten Weg: Content durch neue "Marken" überflüssig machen, damit angeblich alle für die End-Raids gewappnet sind. Es wird wie in BC wieder auf eine einzige Farmerei hinauslaufen, wobei wirklich nur die Gilden, die tatsächlich den Content nach und nach "freigespielt" haben, diesen auch diesmal wieder ausschließlich sehen werden (siehe FdS, siehe Schlangenschrein, siehe HdZ3).


----------



## Durag Silberbart (22. Juli 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem mit der Fairness? Du legst willkürlich fest, erst wenn Ulduar25 clear ist, dann ist der Content clear - mit der fadenscheinigen Begründung, daß ein Schwert, von dem noch keiner weiß, ob und wie es im Spiel implementiert wird, Deiner höchstpersönlichen Glaskugel nach bei Arthas25 fällt. Weiterhin begründest Du Deine Zahlen mit einer Seite, die noch nicht mal euren Clear-Run auflisten würde, weil Du nicht mit der Gilde raidest - und behauptest, diese Zahlen hätten auch nur irgendwie eine Aussagekraft.
> 
> Wenn eine Gilde zu wenig Leute für die 25er oder zu wenig Zeit hat, dann ist für die der Content mit Yoggi clear und sie freut sich auf neues! Man darf auch nicht vergessen, daß nicht nur Raider mit dem nächsten Patch neue Spielinhalte bekommen (5er-Ini, neue Dailies etc.). Da ist für jeden was dabei - und nicht nur für die von Dir behaupteten ominösen 10 %!
> 
> ...




Ich lege nichts willkürlich fest. Ich sage nur wenn es derweil nur 10% sind ist es zu früh für neuen Kram.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich lege nichts willkürlich fest. Ich sage nur wenn es derweil nur 10% sind ist es zu früh für neuen Kram.



Nein, Du behauptest nur, daß lediglich der 25er-Content als "clear" gelten darf - weil da ein Schwert droppen könnte, über das es keine Informationen gibt. Dazu ziehst Du Zahlen als "verlässlich" heran, die nicht mal Deine Stammgruppe - sollte sie jemals den Content clear haben - berücksichtigen würde.

Wenn das keine Willkür ist, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.


----------



## marsv (22. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Und wenn man ihn Down hat so wird er Frostmourne nur im 25er Droppen.
> Ich als Todesritter will dieses Schwert haben und ich werde es auch bekommen.





Durag schrieb:


> Wir Wipen im Moment bei den Wächtern.



aha.
ich bin auch dafür wir warten bis du dein schwert hast, dann gehts weiter für den rest.


----------



## Lari (22. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> 2. Klar ist es eine Legendäre Waffe. Es mag sein das er oder ein anderer diese Waffe nicht Droppt. Doch es wird eine Legendäre sein. Sollte Frostmourne droppen dann bin ich der einzige Todesritter. Und ich werde diese Waffe ohne Würfeln bekommen.


Gildenleiter oder wie? Unfassbar. Bevor der Content überhaupt released ist schonmal Items locken, die du eh nie vor dem nächsten Addon zu Gesicht bekommst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ihr jetzt schon in Ulduar 25 so Probleme habt wird es in der Zitadelle bestimmt nicht besser. Und wie über mir jemand sagte: Sollen wir jetzt warten (vor allem als 10er Gilde) bis du deinen Content durchgekaut hast, weil es dir sonst zu schnell geht?
Alle Kills bis einschließlich YoggSaron sind die Pflicht, alles andere inklusive Algalon sind die Kür. Für mich ist der Content im 10er Clear.


----------



## Flasche (22. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also Clear ist für mich der 25er Kontent. Der Grund dafür ist das der kampf gegen Arthas früher oder später auch kommt. Und wenn man ihn Down hat so wird er Frostmourne nur im 25er Droppen.
> Ich als Todesritter will dieses Schwert haben und ich werde es auch bekommen. Doch da muss blizzard eben mit neuen Kontent Dingern etwas länger warten als nur bis 0.07% soweit sind. Das ist einfach viel zu wenig um schon neue Dinge raus zu bringen.
> ...






Durag schrieb:


> 1. Nein es geht nicht "NUR" um den Loot sondern um Fairness im fortschreiten den Kontent.
> 2. Klar ist es eine Legendäre Waffe. Es mag sein das er oder ein anderer diese Waffe nicht Droppt. Doch es wird eine Legendäre sein. Sollte Frostmourne droppen dann bin ich der einzige Todesritter. Und ich werde diese Waffe ohne Würfeln bekommen. Daher bekommen bestimmte andere Waffen andere Klassen auch zuerst. Dolche mit Beweglichkeit und Angriffskraft auch erst der Schurke und erst dann der Jäger. Wenn an dem Tag nur ein Schurke dabei ist dann ist er ohne Würfeln der Besitzer. Es sei den er will nicht oder ist Schwert Schurke oder ähnliches.




Oh mann, ich dachte, nachdem Du von dem Blödsinn á la "ich zahl 13 Euro und muss deshalb alles sofort sehen können" abgegangen bist, wärst Du so langsam zur Vernunft gekommen.

Aber hier tun sich ja Abgründe auf.

Aber passt schon. Alle anderen dürfen sich ja ruhig langweilen, während Du die nächsten 1-2 Jahre auf Frostmourne hinarbeitest. Bei dem, was Du von Dir und Deinem Raid erzählst, kann es allerdings auch noch länger dauern, fürchte ich.
Ich hoffe, Du hälst uns dann über Deinen Raidfortschritt auf dem laufenden, damit wir in etwa abschätzen können, wann wir auf neuen Content hoffen dürfen.
Hast schon ein eigenartiges Verständnis von Fairness.


Finde es übrigens sehr interessant, dass Du jetzt schon weißt, dass Du bei Arthas der einzige Todesritter in Deinem 25er Raid sein wirst.
Und dass das Schwert auch nur an Todesritter gehen darf.
Du wirst mir immer sympathischer, muss ich sagen...

Nur so als Hinweis: Eventuell könntet Ihr ja schon weiter sein, wenn Du den Raid nicht so aufstellen würdest, dass Deine persönlichen Lootchancen optimiert werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass Du erst in der Eiskrone auf so eine ntolle Idee kommen wirst. Oder ist das nur der geheime Masterplan, den Dein Raid noch gar nicht kennt?

Selten so einen mißgünstigen und auf sich selbst fixierten Kerl wie Dich hier gesehen.


----------



## Bergerdos (22. Juli 2009)

Das hier im Forum das Bild entsteht Ulduar wäre soooo leicht und 90% der Gilden sind durch und wer das nicht schafft ist ein Noob ... liegt wohl daran, daß die "Normalspieler" hier nicht so stark vertreten sind wie die Vielspieler bzw. "besseren Spieler".

ganz einfache Zahlen: auf allen EU-Realms zusammen haben 2820 Gilden Yogg-Saron im 25er Modus down (Quelle: WOWProgress.com)

das sind 10,88% der GELISTETEN Gilden. Gelistet werden die Gilden aber erst wenn sie einen Boss im 25er Ulduar gelegt haben, insgesamt sind nur 25919 Gilden auf EU-Servern gelistet. Bei uns sind gerade mal 80 Gilden auf dem ganzen Server gelistet. Wenn man das mal hochrechnet auf die ganzen Gilden haben vielleicht 1-2% Ulduar clear - und das nur OHNE HARDMODES. 
Auf unserem Server haben gerade mal 7 Gilden Yogg-Saron 25 gelegt, das sind 175 Spieler, wenn es hoch kommt sind es 200 Spieler.

Und wenn jemand so einen Quatsch erzählt, daß Randomgruppen im 25er durchruschen, dann besteht die Randomgruppe wahrscheinlich aus 20 Mitgliedern einer Pro-Gilde die noch 5 Randoms suchen weil sie wegen Sommerloch den Raid nicht vollbekommen und erstmal abchecken daß der Random auch schonmal clear hatte.


----------



## Freakypriest (22. Juli 2009)

Sry aber das es hier anscheinend nur um Loot geht. Warum dann das geweine das alles zu schnell geht. Jeder kann den Server wechseln wo es mehr Gilden gibt die intern gehen.

Aber für mich ist der thread sinnlos geworden, denn meiner meinung nach geht es in dem Spiel nicht darum. Ich heule auch nicht rum wegen dem Heiler Legendary auch wenn 3Leute vor mir dran sind und damit ich ihn bekomme müsste der Content auch noch länger erhalten beiben. Und? Wayne?
Ich habe auch so spass mit der Gilde und leuten die ich seit jahren kenne. Items sind nur der weg um gemeinschaftlich weiter zu kommen und nicht um sie zu besitzen (posen).


----------



## the Huntress (22. Juli 2009)

Also mein Raid (25er) kommt ganz gut voran. Wir haben jetzt seit ca. 4 IDs Yoggi ohne große Probleme down. Dafür das wir weniger Zeit investieren als die anderen Hordegilden auf meinen Server sind wir ganz gut dabei denke ich. Aber was die anderen machen ist mir auch egal, hauptsache wir haben unseren Spaß und sehen soviel wie möglich vom Content. Im 10er stehen nur noch Yoggi Harmode und Algalon an, und ich muss echt sagen...Top Blizzard, der Algalon Bosskampf ist super gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider hat man nur eine Stunde Zeit zum tryen. -.-

Mir macht Raiden seit Ulduar endlich wieder richtig Spaß, Naxxramas und co. war einfach zu langweilig.

Achja, Raiden wegen Items kann ich nun wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. Für mich sind sie nur Mittel zum Zweck. Der Spaß am Raiden sollte doch an erster Stelle stehen, ist doch eben nur ein Spiel.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Also nur weil die von Blizzard ihre neue Dinge unters Volk bringen müssen sind die Server zwei Stunden länger Offline. Das haben wir ganz klar dem neuen Kontent zu verdanken.
Lieber sollen die das noch auf den Test Servern probieren bevor sie es Online bringen. 
Der ganze Patch gehört noch zwei Monate aufgeschoben.

Mfg Durag


----------



## Kirimaus (22. Juli 2009)

Ich als normal sterbliche Arbeite nahe zu jeden Mittwoch die gesamten Wartungsarbeiten
lang auch wenn sie mal länger dauern und das tuen die meisten WoW Spieler eben auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (22. Juli 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> [...]
> ganz einfache Zahlen: auf allen EU-Realms zusammen haben 2820 Gilden Yogg-Saron im 25er Modus down (Quelle: WOWProgress.com)
> das sind 10,88% der GELISTETEN Gilden. Gelistet werden die Gilden aber erst wenn sie einen Boss im 25er Ulduar gelegt haben, insgesamt sind nur 25919 Gilden auf EU-Servern gelistet. Bei uns sind gerade mal 80 Gilden auf dem ganzen Server gelistet. Wenn man das mal hochrechnet auf die ganzen Gilden haben vielleicht 1-2% Ulduar clear - und das nur OHNE HARDMODES.
> Auf unserem Server haben gerade mal 7 Gilden Yogg-Saron 25 gelegt, das sind 175 Spieler, wenn es hoch kommt sind es 200 Spieler.
> [...]


Dazu als Antwort mal etwas, was ich schon längst dazu geschrieben habe. Kannst ja den Link zu Beitrag folgen.
Der ganze Quote wäre etwas zu lang geworden, deswegen nur der Verweis darauf.



Omidas schrieb:


> [Paar Gedankengänge zu den WoWProgressstatistiken]


Und wieder die Erinnerung, dass in der Statistik viele Gilden durchfallen, die nur 10er gehen. Da steht eben nichts
darüber, wieviele von diesen Clear haben. Alles in allem wirst du mit der Aussage recht haben, dass die 10,x%
nicht genau sind, aber eben genau andersrum, wie du denkst. Es werden mehr als diesen Prozentsatz an 
Raidwilligen Gilden IHREN Content Clear haben.



Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also nur weil die von Blizzard ihre neue Dinge unters Volk bringen müssen sind die Server zwei Stunden länger Offline. Das haben wir ganz klar dem neuen Kontent zu verdanken.
> Lieber sollen die das noch auf den Test Servern probieren bevor sie es Online bringen.
> ...



Die Server wären eh Down
Die meisten arbeiten eh, oder können sich grad mit einkaufen, Sonnen etc die Zeit anderweitig nutzen
Könnte auch mit Sachen zu tun haben, die nicht speziell für den Patch sind
Wenn der Patch später kommen würde, würden die längeren Down Zeiten halt da kommen. Im Endeffekt keine Zeit verloren
Solltest du mal bedenken, dass dieser Patch auch andere Sachen bringt als nen neuen Raid.
Der Patch kommt heute nicht.


----------



## MasterThardus (22. Juli 2009)

10er 12/14 down, 9/13 Hardmodes fertig.
25er 13/14 down, 2/13 Hardmodes fertig.

Dazu will ich nur mal sagen das nicht jedes Archievment aus "Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar" automatisch ein Hardmode ist. im 25er hab ich nur den Ignis speedkill und Kologarn Arm dran weil Arm ab.

Mein 10er Raid findet nur 2x die Woche statt, aber wie man sehen kann ist man da deutlich fixer^^
25er findet 3x die Woche statt und erst vor 2 Wochen haben wir Yogg das erste mal gelegt.

----------------------------

Huiuiuiuiui wenn ich mir das so anschaue kann man wohl sagen ich raide zu viel^^ Allerdings muss ich zu meiner Verteidigung auch sagen das ich sonst nur noch selten was in WoW unternehme ausser raiden.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (22. Juli 2009)

Ich weis das der Patch heute nicht kommt. 
Außerdem sind das Teils vorbereitungen für den kommenden Patch und das nur für eine Minderheit der User.

Richtig ist das alles nicht. Erst Verlängerung von 11 auf 13 Uhr und nun von 13Uhr auf 15 Uhr.
Ich erinnere mich an letzte Woche wo wir nach 17 Uhr immer noch Probleme hatten weil neue Sachen Installiert wurden die den Patch vorbereiten.

Deutlich längere Tests auf den Test Servern wäre toll.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (22. Juli 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Deutlich längere Tests auf den Test Servern wäre toll.



Was auch nichts ändern würde, Live Systeme machen immer plötzlich ganz andere Probleme als das schöne Testsystem, so ist das nu mal und ich denke die jungs der QA Abteilung bei Blizz wissen schon was sie machen. Meinst du die Testen nicht genug? Wenn wirklich jedesmal alles durchgetestet werden soll dauert es Jahre und Software Fehlerfrei zu bekommen geht schonmal gar nicht. Richtig Gute Software hatt "nur" alle 1000 Zeilen einen Fehler im durchschnitt eher 2-4.

Bei Kleineren Programmen kann man sogar Fehlerfreiheit erreichen, bei komplexen Programmen ist das schier unmöglich (Fehlerfreiheit)


----------



## Holyjudge (22. Juli 2009)

Im 10er haben wir alles down außer Algalon bei den wir aber heute legen ^.^
letzte woche musste infight einer weg und dann waren wir zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


davor immer line up probleme

im 25er auch alles down außer algalon


----------



## Demonrazor (22. Juli 2009)

Ulduar Clear bedeutet für mich, das man alle Bosse im jeweiligen Schwierigkeitsgrad (normal/heroisch) besiegt hat. Der Content ist damit geschafft. Hardmodes tragen nicht dazu bei, das mehr Content an die Oberfläche tritt. Sie gestalten nur den Bossfight attraktiver/schwieriger und bieten dementsprechend auch den passenden Loot an.

@Topic:

Weltenbummler - PVE-Horde Gilde - EU-Garrosh:

Ulduar normal: 13/14, inclusive Erfolg "Glory of the Ulduar Raider". An Algalon sind wir bei. 

Ulduar heroisch: 13/14, ein paar Hardmodes sind bereits erledigt.


More Infos: http://wow.guildprogress.com/eu/garrosh


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. August 2009)

So so so,

Ich erinnere mich fast wie heute an Meiner Kritik an Patch 3.2 und das er viel zu früh kommt.
Ja ja.
Ich hatte zwar nicht so Schwarz gesehen aber doch sehr nah dran. Und wie sich zeigt ist der Patch DRECK. Oder er ist das was an Scheiße stinkt.
Fast 22 Uhr und nix geht. Zumindest nicht auf den meisten Servern.

Hoffentlich sind die Leute die diesen Mist Patch unbedingt wollten auf Servern die Funktionieren. Ich jedenfalls bin es nicht. 

Warum packen die so einen Mist Patch gleich noch Wochen auf irgendwelche Test Server? Ja ... ich glaube um Fehler im Vorfeld zu finden und zu beseitigen.
Dann will ich mal gar nicht drüber nachdenken was los wäre wenn der Patch ungetestet auf die Life Server gekommen wäre.

Ich will aber die Gelegenheit noch einmal nutzen und meine ABLEHNUNG und KRITIK an diesem Tollen Patch zu bekräftigen. 
Man hätte besser wie ich geschrieben habe noch vier Wochen oder länger weiter Testen sollen. Das hätten Zahlreichen Raid auch die von mir gewünscht Zeit gegeben Ulduar Clear zu bekommen.

Mein Server "Zirkel des Cenarius" ist einer der besten in Europa. Und bei uns hat gerade vor kurzem ein Raid Algaron down bekommen. "Die Schwingen des Phönix".
Alle anderen arbeiten noch dran. 
Das heißt auf dem Server gibt es geschätzt 12000 Spieler von diesen haben 25 Plus 10 Ersatz Spieler das Ziel Erreicht.
11975 Minus 10 Ersatzspieler haben das noch nicht. 

Tolle Quote!

Dieses bestreben nach Ständig neuen Inhalten hat uns heute diesen Spieltag eingebracht. Das ist vergleichbar mit "Lehmann Brother Certifikaten" und die Käufer sagen "Man bringen die Wenig Gewinn." Heute bringen Lehmann Brother nur noch Altpapier Wert und mit Patch 3.2 bringt WOW heute nur den Spaß eines Virus auf dem PC.

Toll ich danke allen die hier in diesem Strang diesen Patch gefordert und gelobt haben. Dank euch allen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. August 2009)

@ Durag Silberbart

hm, ich weiß nicht genau wie du das siehst. man kann weiterhin nach ulduar gehen, auch wenn es eine neue raidini gibt. ulduar läuft nicht weg. 

und zum anderen. never play on patch day


----------



## advanced08 (5. August 2009)

der patch ist momentan noch sehr langweilig ...

pro woche 1 boss ? WTF ?

btw heute schon 1 boss in 10er und 25er gelegt nach 3-5 trys

so wie es aussieht momentan freeloot

aber mal sehen wie es in 5 wochen aussieht wo man zu den hardmodes kann


----------



## BimmBamm (6. August 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> So so so,
> 
> Ich erinnere mich fast wie heute an Meiner Kritik an Patch 3.2 und das er viel zu früh kommt.
> Ja ja.
> ...



Der Herr "Will unbedingt Frostmourne" glaubt tatsächlich, die ganzen Änderungen, die dieser Patch mit sich brachte, hätten bei mehr Tests auf einem Testserver weniger Zeit beansprucht. Was mag ich diese Technik-Noobs, die zwar nicht mal im Ansatz wissen, was da Probleme bereitete, dies aber nur auf die eine neue Instanz abschieben wollen - und das Gejammer nur, weil er im Content hinterherhinkt.

Man schaue sich die Änderungen an: Neues BG, neue 5er-Ini - und vor allen Dingen Interface-Änderungen en Masse! Gerade die Interface-Änderungen dürften die größten Probleme neben Hardware-Umbauten bereitet haben. Das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Test-Servern zu tun - wie sich das Zeug in der Realität verhält, erfährt man meist nur beim Auffahren auf die tatsächlichen Arbeitsmaschinen.

Ein Großteil des gestrigen Patches ist mit Sicherheit gar nicht offensichtlich - das sind Änderungen en Masse (siehe Post-, Quest- und Freundeslistensystem); sprich im nicht sichtbaren Code (gerade das, was der Kunde gar nicht sieht und meint, es hätte sich ja kaum was verändert, nimmt den größten Teil der Programmierarbeit in Anspruch).



> Dieses bestreben nach Ständig neuen Inhalten hat uns heute diesen Spieltag eingebracht. Das ist vergleichbar mit "Lehmann Brother Certifikaten" und die Käufer sagen "Man bringen die Wenig Gewinn." Heute bringen Lehmann Brother nur noch Altpapier Wert und mit Patch 3.2 bringt WOW heute nur den Spaß eines Virus auf dem PC.



WoW besteht nicht nur aus Raids; deshalb ist Deine willkürliche Quote irrelevant. Patch 3.2 hat eben nicht nur eine neue Raidinstanz mitgebracht, sondern auch Stoff für Casual- und PvP-Spieler - und jede Menge Änderungen an der Engine, die so gar nicht wahrgenommen werden (außer von AddOn-Usern in bestimmten Bereichen, deren Tools heute aufgegeben haben).

Mehr Inhalt hat noch nie einem Spiel geschadet - die Vereinfachungen und neuen Drops stehen auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Wäre es ein reiner Content-Patch wie "damals" der "BT" ohne den gesamten neuen Markenschrott usw., gäbe es am Patch wenig auszusetzen. Übrigens lief "Gilneas", als ich von der Arbeit kam, einwandfrei (ein wenig laggy, weil er sauvoll war - dennoch kam man in die neue "Hero-Ini" ohne Probleme. Leider war sie auch ohne jedes Vorwissen um die Gegner sehr schnell "clear").

Und "never play on patchday" (wobei ich heute überhaupt keine Probleme hatte, obwohl ich auf einem der ältesten und vollsten Server spiele) ist kein neues Sprichwort! Heute hat sich alles normalisiert und geht seinen gewohnten Gang - und die Kunden dürften einen Freispieltag bekommen haben.


----------



## Piposus (6. August 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ein Großteil des gestrigen Patches ist mit Sicherheit gar nicht offensichtlich - das sind Änderungen en Masse (siehe Post-, Quest- und Freundeslistensystem); sprich im nicht sichtbaren Code (gerade das, was der Kunde gar nicht sieht und meint, es hätte sich ja kaum was verändert, nimmt den größten Teil der Programmierarbeit in Anspruch).


Wo bittesehr ist der WoW-Code schon ersichtlich? Ich tippe auf nirgens. Spart wohl auch Nerven, ich habe schon einige Codes gesehen, welche einfach hanebüchen waren (bei ERP-Programmen).


----------

